# Pimp my Chariot



## krk (16. Juni 2010)

Ich hatte viel Spaß mit meinem Chariot Cougar 1 Kinderanhänger & seinem Passagier und will hier mal ein paar Umbauten vorstellen und Tips geben.
Hauptsächlich geht es mir um mein Eigenbau-Sonnenschutzdach und den vergrößerten, wasserdichten Gepäcksack.

Ich hab mir vorher keine anderen Hänger-Threads durchgelesen und weiß daher nicht, ob und wie meine Tips im Forum schon mal durchgekaut wurden.
Vorsicht, langes Posting mit vielen Fotos! Wen's nicht interessiert, der braucht's ja nicht zu lesen...

*Update 07.02.2016: Alle in diesem Beitrag auf Imageshack verlinkten Fotos sind leider inzwischen gelöscht. *
*Da ich immer mal wieder Fragen dazu bekomme, hab ich sie jetzt komplett in dieses Album hochgeladen (das sind deutlich mehr als die früher hier eingefügten Bilder; daher zum Teil etwas redundant):*
*http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/79182*
Die toten Links habe ich aus dem Beitrag entfernt; aber nicht mehr unter jeden Abschnitt die passenden Fotos eingefügt. Bei Interesse das Bilderalbum durchschauen.
Hier nur 2 Fotos, die zeigen, worum es geht:



 




*Sonnendach*

Wir haben den Cougar 1 seit 2005; im ersten Sommer wurde schnell klar, daß das original-Sonnendach nichts taugt: sobald die Sonne etwas schräg von vorne kommt, wird das Kind gebraten; hängt man zusätzlich ein Tuch vorne rein, dann ist der Luftaustausch und die Sicht gleich Null; Hitzestau und Quengeln garantiert.

Daher habe ich ein Faltdach gebaut, dessen (teilbare) Stangen unten am Rahmen befestigt werden; die Luft kann durchströmen und die Sicht nach vorne ist frei.
Das Dach wird mit Gummiseilen zwischen dem Schiebebügel und der Vorderseite das Rahmens gespannt. Hierzu wurden Befestigungsösen montiert. Wenn das Kind aussteigen will, muß man nur die beiden Haken an der Vorderseite öffnen und das Dach nach hinten klappen. Die Stangen bleiben unten mit den Karabinerhaken fixiert; man kann so auch mit nach hintem geklappten Sonnendach weiterfahren

Eine erste Version des Daches hatte ich mit weichen Baumarkt-Alustangen gebaut; das war nicht so optimal (dünne Stangen verbiegen leicht; in den selbstgebauten Steckmechanismus paßte keine Gummikordel mehr, dadurch ungünstige Bedienung und Verliergefahr).
Für die endgültige Version habe ich robuste 7075er Alu-Zeltgestänge-Teile verwendet (8,5mm Durchmesser; irgendwelche Ersatzteile aus dem Bergsportladen).

Die vorderen Stangen sind zweigeteilt und insgesamt 80cm lang. Innen läuft wie bei Zeltgestängen üblich eine dünne Gummikordel.
Das Stoffteil hat Trapezform: 89cm Länge; vorne 47cm, hinten 40cm breit. In der Vorderkante ist noch eine Querstange von 48,5cm eingenäht.
Das Dach wird mit 4mm Gummikordel gespannt. Länge der entspannten Kordel: 81cm vom Rohr der Vorderkante nach hinten, 32cm von der Vorderkante nach unten (jeweils mit Haken gemessen).
Die Kunststoffhaken sind zur Verwendung mit Gummikordel gebaut (innerer Klemm-Mechanismus). Die Kordel läuft im Dach seitlich frei in den durch das Umnähen entstandenen Kanälen und wird nur vorne und hinten am Stoff festgenäht; dadurch spannt sich der Stoff beim Einhängen.
Die Querstange ist in zusammengenähtem 25mm Gurtband geführt. Das Band wird dann an den senkrechten Stangen befestigt (erste Version: Draht; hier: M2er Schrauben, dann Schrumpfschlauch drüber); somit kann man das ganze Teil einfach zusammenklappen. Der Gummizug in den Stangen verhindert das Verlieren von Einzelteilen.

Die Stangen werden unten an den Laschen fixiert, mit denen der Body des Chariot am Rahmen befestigt ist. Sie sind gerade noch so groß, daß man einen kleinen Ring oder Karabiner durchkriegt.
Die vorderen Spanngummis werden in Ösen an der Frontseite des Rahmens eingehängt. Hier habe ich die Endstopfen entfernt und stattdessen ca. 2cm lange zurechtgefeilte Kunststoffklötze mit M5er Ösenschrauben reingepreßt.
Am Schiebebügel habe ich Schlüsselringe mit Schlauchschellen befestigt. Man sieht gleich an diesen etwas rostig gewordenen Ringen, daß man die Befestigungsteile am besten aus Edelstahl oder Alu aufbaut.

Gewicht des Sonnendachs: nur 220g. Kann auf 50cm Länge zusammengefaltet und dann griffbereit hinten ins Gepäcknetz gestellt werden. Man kann bergab ordentlich Gas geben; das Dach hält!
Wenn ihr Ausrüstungszeug nähen wollt, schaut mal bei http://www.extremtextil.de rein; super Auswahl an Materialien und Zubehör!


*Gepäck*

Ich weiß nicht ob die Tasche beim aktuellen Modell größer geworden ist, zumindest bei unserem 2005er Modell war die Gepäcktasche ein Witz. Wegen der fußbetätigten Wegrollsperre ist die ohnehin kleine Tasche noch in der Mitte hochgezogen. Wasserdicht ist sie auch nicht. Und wenn man an einem Biergarten Pause macht, dann sollte man Wickelzeug und Wertsachen mitnehmen; also das ganze Ding aus- und später wieder einräumen und noch eine Tragetasche einpacken...

So ging's nicht weiter, deswegen habe ich das Mini-Gepäckfach abgeschraubt und einen großen Gepäckbügel montiert. Die Distanzstücke zwischen den Rohren von Gepäckbügel und Rückenteil wurden dafür einfach statt innen außen angebracht (der neue Bügel ist breiter); es wurden keine neuen Bohrungen am Hänger gemacht.
Rohr Gepäckbügel: einfaches Baumarkt-Alurohr 20x1mm (am Rahmen befestigt) und 16x1mm (Bügel). Weil die resultierenden 2mm Spiel zwischen den Rohren etwas zu viel waren, habe ich die Enden des Bügels mit Schrumpfschlauch überzogen. Etwas Spiel muß aber sein, sonst klemmts zu arg bei der Bedienung.
Maße des Gepäckbügels (gedachte gerade Stücke ohne Radien): Teil zum Reinstecken: 15cm, Auskragung nach hinten: 20cm, Breite hinten: 45cm.

Mit einem wasserdichten Ortlieb-Sack (120cm Umfang; Länge auf 65cm gekürzt; dann noch Gurtband drangenäht) kann man nahe der Achse (tiefer Schwerpunkt ist wichtig für die Kippstabilität) einiges an Gepäck unterbringen.

Die senkrechten Spannriemen sind unten unten an der Achse befestigt und verhindern das nach unten wegrutschen. Der waagerechte Riemen zieht den Schwerpunkt in Richtung Achse. Damit ein gut gefüllter Sack bei holpriger Strecke nicht nach oben rutscht, sollte man den Gurt des Sacks vor dem Zusammenstecken links und rechts einmal um den Bügel schlingen.
Wenn man eine Pause macht, bei der man die Räder verläßt, kann man den ganzen Sack rausnehmen und am Gurt über der Schulter tragen.

Eine erste Version, die ohne Federschnapper einfach hineingesteckt war, hat sich in holprigen Downhills gelöst. Es ist deshalb wichtig, den Riemen des Sacks einmal um den Bügel zu schlingen, damit er sich durch das Holpern nicht nach oben arbeiten kann.
Bezugsquelle für Federschnapper: http://www.finsterwalder-charly.de/html/bauteile/federschnapper.php

Wenn der Sack sehr voll ist, muß man eventuell zuerst den Bügel abnehmen, um ihn herausziehen zu können. Das geht mit den Federschnappern problemlos (zuerst die Spannriemen lockern).
Zum wieder-anschnallen zuerst den Bügel montieren (falls demontiert), dann den Sack einschieben, dann evtl. das Gepäck im Sack besser nach unten drücken, dann die Spannriemen festziehen, erst zum Schluß den Rollverschluß schließen.
Achtung bei sehr viel Gepäck: schwere Sachen möglichst nach unten, Kurven langsamer fahren, sonst könnte der Hänger wegen hohem Schwerpunkt seitlich umkippen. Holprige Strecken erhöhen die Umkippgefahr bei Richtungswechseln.


*Feststellbremse*

Wegen der Gepäckteil-Modifikation mußte die originale Feststellbremse demontiert werden. Ich fand die Fußbedienung sowieso nicht so optimal; bei gut gefülltem Original-Gepäckfach findet man kaum den Hebel zum Runterdrücken und beim Hochziehen verkratzt man sich die Schuh-Oberseite. Man mußte oft etwas rütteln, bis die Dorne in die Löcher an den Naben gegriffen haben und die Räder blockiert waren.
Zunächst wollte ich eine andere Feststellbremse bauen, die zum erweiterten Gepäckfach gepaßt hätte; ich habe es dann aber gelassen, weil ich die Bremse kaum vermißte. Wenn man bei Fahrradbetrieb an einer Steigung anhalten will, muß man sowieso den Hänger mit dem Hinterrad gegen einen Baum / Felsen / Mauer rollen lassen; dann kann er da auch so stehen bleiben.
Alternative: man kann die Räder mit einem Spanngurt oder einer Schnur mit Mini-Karabiner unkompliziert am Drehen hindern; einfach durch das Rad ziehen und um das Rohr des Rückenteils schlingen.

Die Bremsbox war ursprünglich mit 2 Nieten an der Hauptachse befestigt, der Deckel hat 4 Schrauben. Die Nieten mußten zur Demontage herausgebohrt werden; wenn man die Feststellbremse doch wieder einmal montieren will, dann kann man das ganz einfach mit zwei M6er Senkkopfschrauben und selbstsichernden Muttern erledigen.
Um die beiden Dorne demontieren/montieren zu können, muß man die zentrale Mutter im Gelenk lösen (Foto beachten: so muß das Gelenk zusammengebaut sein).


*Schiebebügel *

Der Original Bügel war mir beim Schieben zu schwammig und schwitzig mit dem dicken Moosgummiüberzug. Ich habe ihn stattdessen mit Kork-Lenkerband umwickelt (an den Enden mit Schrumpfschlauch eingafaßt).


*Hänger und MTB-Touren*

Da geht mehr, als man denkt!
Mit dem Cougar hat man ein robustes Teil, das so einiges mitmacht. Aber aufpassen; man kann geradeaus bergab recht problemlos hohe Geschwindigkeiten fahren; die Grenzen sind aber wegen der Kopflastigkeit des Hängers (besonders mit viel Gepäck) in Kurven schnell erreicht.
Fahrtechnik: gefühlte "da komm ich gut durch" Lenkerbreite ist in etwa Spurbreite hinten (bei Einzelsitzern!). Mit dem Vorderrad knapp an einzelnen Steinen vorbeifahren, so daß sie der Hänger genau zwischen die Räder bekommt. Mit wenig Abstand nachfolgende Biker müssen wissen, daß sie besser nicht genau in der Spur des Zugfahrrads fahren sollten.
Ganz ungünstig ist das Durchfahren von schrägen Rinnen oder Überfahren einzelner höherer Steine in Kurven. Wenn man dabei zu schnell ist, dann kann der Hänger auch mal umkippen. Ist der Passagier wirklich gut festgeschnallt, kommt er jedoch mit dem Schrecken und ohne blaue Flecken davon; die Chariot Fahrgastzelle ist wirklich gut konzipiert (ich hab's 2x unfreiwillig ausprobiert...).

Bitte das Kind nicht mit schlappen oder ganz ohne Gurte im Hänger lümmeln lassen, wie man es oft bei bummelnden Öko-Städter-Eltern sieht! Wer sportlich fahren will, muß das Kind wirklich gut anschnallen.
Das Kind einen Helm im Hänger tragen zu lassen fand ich unnötig. Ich glaube sogar, daß das im richtig angeschnallten Zustand unbequem und nicht so toll für die Halswirbelsäule ist, weil der Hinterkopf anliegt und daher das Kinn nach unten gedrückt wird.
Bei anderen Modellen wie dem Chariot mit schlechterer Fixierung und ungünstig verlaufenden Alurohren würde ich wohl einen Helm aufsetzen lassen.

Unsere Tochter war mit 6 Monaten das erste Mal im Hänger; in der sehr zu empfehlenden Chariot Babysitz-Hängematte, die man auch gut festschnallen kann. Sie wußte daher von Anfang an, daß man im Hänger angeschnallt fährt.
Die Sitzstütze mit dem verstellbaren Kopfteil und den beiden seitlichen "Würsten" ist ebenfalls super bequem und das Kind wird beim Schlafen schön in Position gehalten.
Erst mit 3-4 Jahren hat sie manchmal über das Anschnallen etwas gemoppert; aber auf langen Uphills kann man ja dann mit der entsprechenden Erklärung auch mal eine Zeitlang ohne Gurte fahren.

*
Wann soll man mit dem MTB-Hänger-Fahren anfangen?*

Meine Meinung: so früh wie möglich. Das Kind fühlt sich in seiner Höhle mit Aussicht wohl, und man kann umso länger fahren, je jünger das Kind ist. Wieso? Es wird die meiste Zeit geschlafen, und man kann bequem eine größere Tour mit ein paar Fütter-Stops fahren. Das Zusatzgewicht gleicht konditionelle Unterschiede bei den Partnern aus.
Den Einstieg mit 6 Monaten fand ich optimal. Das Kind ist nicht mehr zu zart und fühlt sich in dem neuen Häuschen geborgen. Früher wäre sicher auch gegangen, aber da war's noch Winter. Das sanfte Wippen des gefederten Hängers ist super zum Einschlafen; vor allem etwas später, wenn das Kind meint, keinen Mittagsschlaf mehr zu brauchen. Nicht ins Bett zwingen, sondern eine kleine Radtour machen; nach 5 Minuten wird geschnarcht.

Später hat unsere Tochter immer Pixi-Bücher im Hänger gelesen. Am Gardasee wurden wir mehrmals von vor Begeisterung ausflippenden Italienern fotografiert; inzwischen ist man aber kein Exot mehr auf MTB-Touren.

Mit mehr als 3 Jahre altem Kind wurde es langsam schwierig: kein Schlaf mehr, die Uphills werden langweilig. Das bedeutet Streß. Selbst das regelmäßige Anfahren von Spielplätzen hat's nicht mehr rausgerissen.
Also mußte ich mir mit moderner Technik behelfen: USB-Stick MP3 Player mit externen Lautsprechern (vom Pearl Versand). Ich wollte keinen Kopfhörer, damit ich die Lautstärke unter Kontrolle habe. Das Abspielgerät kommt hinten in das Gepäcknetz (die Bedienung ist eh noch zu kompliziert für das Kind), der Lautsprecher zum Passagier. Bißspuren am Stecker zeugen von spannenden Hörspielen (Prinzessin Lillifee, Conni, Bibi Blocksberg, Biene Maja...). 


*Reifen*

Die original Reifen des Chariot sind schmal und schwer. Ich habe sie gegen die dicken 20"x2.35" Schwalbe Big Apple ausgetauscht; mit nur 1 Bar aufgepumpt schlucken sie noch zusätzlich einiges an Stößen weg.

Erst hatte ich etwas Bedenken wegen des wenig ausgeprägten Profils im Offroad-Betrieb; aber Bremskräfte treten am Hänger sowieso keine auf, und seitlich driften lassen sollte man ihn auch nicht; also kein Problem.
Wenn man mehr Profil will, ist wahrscheinlich der Schwalbe Mow Joe 20"x2" eine gute Wahl; den kannte ich damals noch nicht.

Ich hatte mit den Big Apples nie einen Platten am Hänger (!); kein Durchschlag trotz nur 1bar Befüllung, keine Dornen-Löcher (am Zugfahrrad jedoch häufig).
Leider passen die Big Apple nicht ganz optimal auf die Felge; man sieht es am Reflexstreifen, der beim Fahren etwas eiert. Ich weiß nicht, ob es an der Reifenbreite liegt oder die Felge keine echten 20" hat. Tatsächlich gibt es aber kein unruhiges Fahrgefühl.


*Trinkflasche*

Daß der 5 Jahre alte Chariot auf den Fotos noch so gut aussieht, hat einen Grund: ich habe letztes Jahr Body und Dach ausgetauscht, und bin danach kaum noch damit gefahren...

Ausgelaufene Apfelschorle hatte den Stoff gammelig gemacht, dazu ein paar Risse und ausgeleierte Gummis. Meine Erfahrung mit Trinkflaschen: Bei JEDEM Verschluß wird irgendwann das Zumachen vergessen und die Brühe steht im Hänger. Und kein Kind will immer nur klares Wasser trinken.
Also muß es eine Saugflasche sein; sie darf aber nicht zu babyhaft aussehen. Seit wir die "Nalgene Grip-n-Gulp" Flasche hatten, gabs kein Problem mehr!


*Seitenständer*

Wenn ihr die Möglichkeit habt, springt über euren Schatten und montiert einen Seitenständer am MTB. Ja, einen Seitenständer! Pfeift auf grinsende kinderlose Biker, die nur ihr eigenes Gewicht den Berg hochfahren.

Es ist einfach viel entspannender, das Rad hinstellen zu können und zum Hänger hinterzugehen. Bäume und Mauern gibt's nicht überall; wenn der Zwerg rebelliert, dann sollte man nicht zu lange rummachen, sondern möglichst schnell einsatzbereit sein.
Einfach das Rad hinlegen geht nicht, weil dabei das Kunststoff-Kupplungsteil sehr stark belastet wird; Materialermüdung und späterer Bruch könnte die Folge sein. Dann lieber das Kupplungteil gleich komplett aushängen.
Nebenbei: ich fand den Chariot Schnellspanner qualitätsmäßig nicht so toll und habe meinen XT bzw. DT Swiss RWS Spanner weiter verwendet.

Am Hardtail hatte ich den Seitenständer, am neuen Fully ging das nicht bzw. hätte es das edle Gerät doch zu stark verschandelt. Dafür habe ich jetzt ein schönes "Branding" auf der Wade vom Abstützen des Hinterrades, weil der Passagier am Biergarten schnell abgeschnallt werden wollte. Dabei bin ich gegen die Bremsscheibe gekommen. Nur 200Hm leichte Schotterabfahrt mit ein paar Kurven, und die Bremsscheibe hat mir komplett die Haut weggesengt!


*Kleines Kettenblatt*

Früher bei den 5-Arm Kurbeln war es leicht, ein 20er Kettenblatt zu montieren; mit den 4-Arm-Kurbeln geht das nur noch mit dem Stambecco von http://www.mountain-goat.de
Es lohnt sich! Hänger fahren = kleine Gänge fahren. Nichts ist schöner, als mit Hänger uphill an schiebenden Jungs mit Downhill-Bikes vorbeizuziehen.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## tripletschiee (16. Juni 2010)

Cool!  Hier haben noch ein paar andere ihren Chariot gepimpt!
Saubere Arbeit!!

Gruß aus MUC,
Gerhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan Tau (16. Juni 2010)

krk schrieb:


> Ich hatte viel Spaß mit meinem Chariot Cougar 1 Kinderanhänger & seinem Passagier und will hier mal ein paar Umbauten vorstellen und Tips geben.
> Hauptsächlich geht es mir um mein Eigenbau-Sonnenschutzdach und den vergrößerten, wasserdichten Gepäcksack.
> 
> Ich hab mir vorher keine anderen Hänger-Threads durchgelesen und weiß daher nicht, ob und wie meine Tips im Forum schon mal durchgekaut wurden.
> Vorsicht, langes Posting mit vielen Fotos! Wen's nicht interessiert, der braucht's ja nicht zu lesen...



...also mich hat es interessiert und ich fand den ausführlichen Bericht sehr gut - vielen Dank!


----------



## Al_Borland (17. Juni 2010)

Große Klasse! Ich denke, du hast so ziemlich alles an Pimpbarkeit aufgeführt. Da kommt der Spaß beim Fahren nicht zu kurz.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (17. Juni 2010)

Hi , seht mal in meine Galerie 
Hier handelt es sich um einen Umbau auf 160mm Avid bear... Scheibenbremsen !
Mit haben die Trommelbremsen nicht gefallen , der CX ist auch viel zu teuer und so habe ich mich für diesen Umbau entschieden .
Die Naben stammen von eine Rollstuhl und wurden im Shop neu eingespeicht . Der Bremsadapter ist noch im Rohzustand und wird noch optisch verfeinert .
Mit dem Umbau sind wir bisheute sehr zufrieden und jetzt kann man auch mal das "Fichtenmopped" + div. Grabgeräte  bei Spazierengehen mitnehmen ohne Berg ab Angst zu haben .
Grüße aus dem Odenwald


----------



## krk (17. Juni 2010)

@SRX-Prinz
Schicke Bremse! 

Eine "Betriebsbremse" habe ich mir beim Cougar bei Bergab-Spaziergängen auch gewünscht; ich würde deshalb inzwischen auch eher den CX nehmen. 

Mal schnell die Räder abziehen und den Hänger in den Kofferraum werfen ist so aber nicht drin, oder? Zumindest müßte man beim zusammengeklappten Transport wahrscheinlich etwas auf die Scheibe aufpassen...


----------



## goegolo (29. Juni 2012)

Auch ich war mit dem integrierten Sonnenschutz unseres Cougar 2 unzufrieden und habe den Thread hier als Inspiration für die Fertigung eines externen Sonnensegels genutzt. Ziel war einerseits unnötige Modifikationen am Hänger zu vermeiden und andererseits die Montage eines zusätzlichen Gepäckträgers zu ermöglichen. Für letzteren wurde auf zusätzliche Befestigungspunkte am Bügel verzichtet, das zur Abspannung verwendete Seil läuft direkt um den Bügel herum und bleibt hier zuverlässig in Position. Bei Montage des Gepäckträgers lässt sich das Segel einfach nach unten verschieben und verbleibt dann unterhalb des Gepäckträgers. Die Stagen habe ich zunächst mit einem L-Profil an der vorhandenen Bohrung am Rahmen befestigt und hier auch noch eine zusätzliche Abstützung für den Gepäckträger ergänzt. Da sich diese Variante nicht ohne Werkzeug demontieren lässt habe ich letztendlich Schäkel aus dem Bootszubehör verwendet, die dem Segel zusätzlich auch etwas seitlichen Flex ermöglichen und die Kräfte nicht in das L-Profil einleiten. Wie oben lässt sich das Segel einfach zurückklappen und kann so zum Ein- und Aussteigen oder Weiterfahren am Hänger verbleiben. 





Befestigung der Abspannung vorne




Befestigung der Stangen mittels Schäkel




Befestigung Sonnensegel an Schiebebügel


----------



## trailkriecher (17. April 2013)

Den Spritzschutz werde ich mir jetzt auch bauen. Bei einer Fahrt durch den trockenen Wald ist die Kleine voll mit Staub. Und der Wagen sieht von innen auch gut aus...

Ach übrigens, die Schutzbleche mit Halter welche von Chariot auch zu bekommen sind ( ca. 65 Euro), sind Bleche von Zefal (Typ: Swan Road => amazon: 11/stk.).
Die Alu-Rohre haben nen 25er Durchmesser (ca. 1,5mm Stärke) und eine Länge von 210mm.
Auf der Einschubseite in den Versa-Wing ist auf der einen Seite ein 5er Loch, wobei die Lochmitte etwa 27,5mm Abstand zum Rohrabschluss. Auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite befindet sich ein ca. 33mm langes Langloch (7mm Breite).
Das Ganze sollte für deutlich weniger als 65 Euro herstellbar sein. (Chariot muss an dem Zeug ja eine unglaubliche Gewinnmage haben...)


----------



## outdoorfeeling (13. Juni 2013)

Hej geiler Thread! 
Wir haben gerade einen Cougar2 neu, seitdem die Dinger in China produziert werden scheint es mit denen immer mehr Probleme zu geben.
Ich werde definitiv die ein oder andere Idee von hier übernehmen! 
Aber eines würde mich doch noch stark interessieren - ich will die Laufräder tauschen mit schwebt da eine Variante vor wie BMX Felgen, und vermutlich Rollstuhlnarbe - passt sowas dort rein? 
Dann noch ein paar BigApple und dann wirds nen schickes Teil  
Sonnendach etc. wird auch gebaut - kanns kaum abwarten... 

Viele Grüße,
Tobi - in der Hoffnung, dass mir jemand weiter helfen kann...


----------



## trailkriecher (13. Juni 2013)

Ich meine mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass die Rollstuhlnaben von diesem Hersteller passen sollen.


----------



## goegolo (13. Juni 2013)

@outdoorfeeling: Transportierst Du ein oder zwei Kinder? Rollstuhlnaben passen grundsätzlich, haben aber meist nicht die entsprechende Lochzahl. Ich hatte mir zwischenzeitlich einen solchen 24" Laufradsatz zum Umbauen besorgt, den Plan aber wieder verworfen. Einfach mal im nächsten Fachgeschäft (Rollatoren, Rollstühle, Altmenschenzubehör) fragen, da landet der Kram zumeist in der Tonne.

Ps.: Von den Sonnensegeln könnte ich langsam eine Kleinserie produzieren, der Bedarf scheint vorhanden zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krk (13. Juni 2013)

goegolo schrieb:


> Von den Sonnensegeln könnte ich langsam eine Kleinserie produzieren, der Bedarf scheint vorhanden zu sein


Das hab ich vor 3 Jahren auch gedacht und meine Produkt-Idee mit dem Sonnensegel zu Chariot und zwei plus zwei geschickt.

Außer einem "wir leiten die Mail mal an die Entwickler weiter" gab es keine Reaktion.


----------



## goegolo (13. Juni 2013)

@krk: Selbst die CX-Reihe hat bis dato kein vernünftiges Sonnensegel/-Schutz...


----------



## SRX-Prinz (13. Juni 2013)

Ich habe mir damals auch Narben im sanitätshaus besorgt. Unterscheiden sich hauptsächlich am steckachsendurchmesser. Meine haben 36 Loch. 
Braucht jemand steckachsen für x-12 , maxel, oder shimano? Ich habe noch welche um einen Hänger am Bike zu befestigen!


----------



## outdoorfeeling (13. Juni 2013)

woow das sind ja einige sehr flixe Antworten! Vielen Dank! 
Wir transportieren (zunächst) ein Kind, ob ein zweites noch folgt, tja das ist momentan noch nicht abzusehen..
Ich werde sobald ich wieder in Deutschland bin (wir leben gerade in Brasilien) mal Sanitätshäuser abklappern.. und nach Naben Ausschau halten. 

Tja das mit dem Sonnensegel... Ich würde von 2+2 und auch von Chariot nicht allzu viel erwarten. Die Qualität von den Anhängern wird von Jahr zu Jahr schlechter und Sie werden teurer - schon ein Widerspruch, da die Dinger ja seit kurzem in China produziert werden. 
Vielleicht wechseln wir irgendwann zu einem Hase Trete, aber das Ding hat keinerlei Überrollschutz..


----------



## Heiko-78 (14. Juni 2013)

SRX-Prinz schrieb:


> Ich habe mir damals auch Narben im sanitätshaus besorgt.



Und ich dachte immer, man geht ins Sanitätshaus, wenn man schon Narben hat...


----------



## goegolo (14. Juni 2013)

Heiko-78 schrieb:


> Und ich dachte immer, man geht ins Sanitätshaus, wenn man schon Narben hat...



Seelische Narben bzgl. der Lagerqualität der Naben... 

Hat schon einmal jemand Conti Sport Contact in 28-406 auf seinen Hänger gezogen? Habe irgendwie keine Lust auf die schweren Schwalbe Wurstpellen im Stadtverkehr, die dann am Schnellspanner schleifen. Die Federung bügelt auch so im beladenen Zustand einiges weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailkriecher (20. Juni 2013)

Sagt mal, welchen Stoff habt ihr denn für das Sonnensegel benutzt?
Ich hab mal auf extremtextil.de rumgesurft, aber ich steig durch die Bezeichnungen nicht durch.

Welcher Stoff kommt denn dem eines Zeltes nahe? Also mit wasserabweisender Funktion, leichterr Stoff, widerstandsfähig gegen Wind/Wetter/Sonne.

Nutzt ihr irgendeinen speziellen Faden? Ich bin kein Näh-Fachmann.

(Aber da wird mir bestimmt mein Ma bei unterstützen.)


----------



## goegolo (20. Juni 2013)

@trailkriecher: Als Stoff habe ich Nylon, silikonbeschichtet, 90 g/qm und als Nähgarn Alterfil S, 100 % Polyester, 80N verwendet. Der Rotton des Stoffes passt bei uns mit zur Farbe des Hängers.


----------



## Morpheus1978 (30. Juni 2013)

Was habt ihr den für ein schutzblech an der zugmaschine welches den wagen etwas mehr schützt ? und bringen die zefal teile für den cx2 was ? 
Gruss


----------



## trifi70 (30. Juni 2013)

SKS Chromoplastics P65 + passenden Spoiler (Gummiverlängerung). Ist halt fest montiert, mein Rad für die Arbeit und zum Hängern bei Mistwetter. Die Breite reicht für 2.2er MK I und X-King oder auch 2,25er Fat Albert auf Felge mit 19mm Maulweite aus.


----------



## Bruce_Will_Es (19. Juli 2013)

Schutzbleche brauchts gar nicht! Fahr ich mit dem CX1 Straße, nehm ich die Frontfolie hoch, Frontnetz bleibt dran wegen Steinchen und Insekten / Seiten sind halboffen. Im Gelände zieh ich die Frontfolie wieder übers Frontnetz und schon isser sicher vor Staub, Wasser und Schlamm.

Pimpen/Qualität des Chariot CX: Hab bei meinem CX1 mittlerweile auch schon einiges getauscht bekommen. Joggerbremse, Schrauben, Speichen, Schnellspanner, Naben - das Zeug rostet wie blöd. Fehlt nur noch, dass das Alugestänge auch rostet.  

Der Witz ist: 2+2 war letztes Jahr recht kulant - da war ein umgänglicher Herr dran, da wurden Naben und Schrauben sowie die Handgriffe und die Bremse gewechselt. Zudem bekam ich ein Bolzenset mit Gummis und Sprengringen für die Buggyräder, da bei mir erhebliche "Toleranzen" auftreten (klappert wie blöde).

Dieses Jahr angefragt: Die Dame war recht frostig (der Rauhreif am Hörer war bei den Temperaturen eigentlich ganz angenehm), hat mir auch gleich bestätigt, dass es sich bei den Speichen usw. um kein Edelstahl handelt, da gibts also auch keine Gewährleistung. Vielleicht würde der Händler was machen. Der Babymarkt macht aber gar nichts außer verkaufen.

Deshalb würds mich tatsächlich interessieren, wie ich die Naben, die Speichen und Felgen mit der Trommelbremse rostsicher bekomme.

Ist das bei einem 2011er Modell noch so, dass die Schrauben nicht metrisch sind? Oder kann ich die selbst mal tauschen?


----------



## trifi70 (19. Juli 2013)

Hast auch schon einen "Made in China"?  Dazu Winterbetrieb mit Streusalz und so? Kannst Sprühwachs probieren, nehme ich mit mäßigem Erfolg bei unseren Winterrädern. Vorzugsweise eh schon alte ausgemusterte Teile dran.


----------



## Bruce_Will_Es (21. Juli 2013)

Ne, da hilft kein Wachs mehr. Ich weiß gar nicht, wie oft und intensiv ich den Chariot einsprühen müsste. Da hab ich gar keinen Bock drauf, dass ich im Winter nach jedem Einkaufen oder Spaziergang noch intensiv reinige und sprühe - bei jedem Dreckwetter. Miene Bikes sind teilweise 25 Jahre alt. Da rostet nicht eines. Vielleicht mal eine einzelne Schraube, die's aus China da rangeschafft hat, aber wirklich nicht eine Speiche. Das ist an dem Chariot das größte Armutszeugnis, dass da wirklich nur billigste Blechqualität verbaut ist.

Schon ein Scherz: Die Nachbarin hat ihren immer draußen stehen und nicht einen Rostfleck. Naja, ihr Cougar hat ja auch nur 200 Flocken *weniger* gekostet ... verkehrte Welt!

Wenn ich mir anschaue, was das diesjährige Modell inklusive Zubehör im Vergleich zum 2010/11er kostet. Da macht die Firma Thule wirklich noch schnell Kasse beim Boom. Naja, dann erfreu ich mich umso mehr auf meiner jetzt startenden Ausfahrt auf meinem garantiert nicht rostenden Canyon.


----------



## Cyborg (21. Juli 2013)

Chariot verkaufen Weber holen.


----------



## goegolo (22. Juli 2013)

@Cyborg: Fährst Du einen und kannst etwas zur Funktion der Federung sagen? Wie viel zusätzliches Gepäck passt in und auf den Hänger und bis zu welchem Alter passen die Kinder dort ungefähr hinein? 
 @Bruce_Will_Es: Das Korrosionsproblem kann ich nur bestätigen, es nerft!


----------



## trifi70 (22. Juli 2013)

Wenn es wirklich federn soll: Singletrailer. Der rostet übrigens auch nicht.  Leider nur für 1 Kind (der 1-Spurer) und nicht wirklich für viel Gepäck...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruce_Will_Es (22. Juli 2013)

in einem Test hab ich aber gelesen, dass mangels Insaßengewicht die Federung des Chariot besser funktionieren soll als beim Singletrail. Kann ich den überhaupt abstellen, oder muss ich den legen?

Bzw.: Wenn ich Klettersteig fahre, brauch ich auch keinen Anhänger oder? Ich für meinen Teil fahr mit dem Chariot, weil ich hier Buggy/Kinderwagen, Jogger und Anhänger mit geringem Stauraum in einem habe. Für zwei Stunden Flachlandtour bin ich da ausreichend versorgt. Ich will mich bzw. meinen Kleinen weder irgendwelche Berge hochquälen noch stylische Wurzeltrails runterquälen. Für Singletrack fahr ich lieber allein. Da muss ich mir nur um mich Sorgen machen.


----------



## trifi70 (23. Juli 2013)

Nach einer Einfahrzeit für den Dämpfer (man sollte eh vorher mal mit einem Ersatzgewicht wie 6er Pack Mineralwasser oder so eine Tour üben) und bei entsprechend geringem Luftdruck von Dämpfer und Reifen ist das Ding wie eine Sänfte! Zusätzlich dämpft für Babys noch die Hängematte von Chariot, die super in den ST passt. Wir haben allerdings den Fusion Dämpfer, der vormals verbaute Rockshox Ario soll angeblich nicht so sensibel funktionieren, habe den aber nie getestet.

Zum Abstellen hat er einen ausklappbaren Ständer, welcher auch als seitlicher Rammschutz und Schutz für den Unterboden konstruiert ist.

Wir fahren mit dem ST definitiv Wege wo ich mit dem 2spurigen Burley nicht mehr fahren würde. Aus Platzgründen, der is ja fast doppelt so breit (2Sitzer), als auch aus federungstechnischen Gründen. Wir fahren allerdings keine Klettersteige: haben wir hier nicht und würde ich leistungsmäßig auch nicht hochkommen (oder nur mit E-Bike...). Da hängen immerhin 20-30 kg zusätzlich hinten dran... Bergab ist aber kein Problem, das Ding spurt (und tanzt nicht, wie ein 2spuriger es tut).

Die Nachteile seh ich natürlich auch: keine Kiwa-Funktion, wenig Stauraum, relativ teuer. Wir haben für die Kitawege im Dorf deshalb zusätzlich den Burley angeschafft.


----------



## goegolo (23. Juli 2013)

Die Burley Kinderanhänger sind leider nicht besser konstruiert und verarbeitet als Chariot und ganz offensichtlich auch 'Made in China'. So sitzt bei den Laufrädern das innere Lager ebenso im Kunststoffkörper für die Feststellbremse und die Schrauben sind nicht rostfrei. Auch das Gepäckvolumen fällt geringer aus und es gibt keinen zusätzlichen Träger. Allein das neue Federungselement, basierend auf einer Feder anstelle eines Elastomers, ist dahher für mich kein Grund hier über einen Herstellerwechsel nachzudenken. 

Der Singletrailer taugt ja weder für den Alltag, noch für Touren oder Geschwister. Aufgrund der Befestigung am Sattelrohr scheidet sogar die Mitnahme weiteren Gepäcks am Rad aus.

Der Tourentrimm schaute letztes Jahr bei uns übrigens wie folgt aus:






Auf dem Träger sind leichte Schlafsäcke und Matten in einem Ortlieb Sack verstaut, rückseitig wird ein Zelt angelascht. In diesem Jahr kommt ein anderes Rad mit mehr Gepäckkapazitäten zum Einsatz, denn meine bessere Hälfte fühlte sich mit unserem Extrawheel leider unwohl.


----------



## trifi70 (23. Juli 2013)

Korrekt, aktuelle Burleys kommen aus China. Rost bei uns noch nicht, kann aber noch kommen...

Gepäckmitnahme bei uns kein Problem, Tubus Fly ist fest montiert. Haben uns allerdings auch extra Reise/Hängerräder für diese Zwecke aufgebaut. Wobei das ideale Zugrad für den Singletrailer natürlich ein Fully ist, weil erst dann eine tatsächliche 100% Vollfederung vorliegt. Hier wirds mit einem Fly tatsächlich schwierig...


----------



## Cyborg (23. Juli 2013)

goegolo schrieb:


> @Cyborg: Fährst Du einen und kannst etwas zur Funktion der Federung sagen?


Nein nicht mehr.  Die Federung war ganz ok. Wir waren aber meistens nur in der Stadt unterwegs.



goegolo schrieb:


> Wie viel zusätzliches Gepäck passt in und auf den Hänger und bis zu welchem Alter passen die Kinder dort ungefähr hinein?


Bis 7 Jahre würde ich sagen mit dem zusätzlichen Gepäck sieht es aber schlecht aus.

PS: Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass der Anhänger nicht mehr auf Weber-Seite aufgelistet ist. Vielleicht kommt da ein neues Modell oder er wird ganz eingestellt.


----------



## jens2060 (19. August 2013)

Jemand von ODS hat mich aufmerksam auf diesen Bastelthread gemacht. Hier mal meine Idee und die Anleitung dazu:

Habe mal den Titel geändert, da ich hier meine Mac Gyver-Idee mal an den Mann bringen möchte.
Hatte mich lange damit befasst und nie einen klaren einfachen Gedanken fassen können.
Und siehe da, irgendwann habe ich dann binnen einer Stunde endlich eine Halterung zustande bekommen,
wo wir nun für unseren Wanderurlaub auf den Azoren die Ortlieb Radtaschen mitnehmen können.
Zuvor hatten wir immer eine große Ortliebrolle auf dem Dach mit mehreren Gurten befestigt, sah ziemlich
russisch aus und war ne Fummelei.

Hier nun die Bilder mit ein wenig Beschreibung.

Benötigte Utensilien aus'm Obi:

- 2 Alustangen Durchmesser 5mm
- 2 Rohrschellen 25mm mit Gewindeaufnahme (M10)
- 2 Schrauben M10
- 4 U-Scheiben

Die Alustangen müssen vorsichtig in ihre Form gebogen werden, am besten mit Schraubstock und Rohrzange. Am Ende muss eine Öse entstehen, wo geradeso die M10 Schraube durchpasst. Ich habe erst eine Stange gebogen und dann die zweite an der bereits gebogenen fixiert (mit Klebeband o.ä.), damit ich einen Anhalt habe und beide am Ende in etwa identisch sind.







Die Schellen kann man auch eine Größe höher holen, da es durchaus sein kann, dass man sie, wie im Bild zu sehen, höher setzen muss und dort, wo der Schaumgummi ist, der Durchmesser höher ist. Es kommt auf Eure Taschen an. Fixiere ich die Schellen am Alugestänge vom CX1, dann haben die Taschen nur 3cm Platz übern Rad, jedoch verringert sich dieser Abstand beim Einfedern. Jedoch ist die Position genau über der Achse genial, da der Wagen auch ohne Insasse nicht nach hinten kippt.





Diese Adapter entfernen, da sonst die Achse zu kurz ist

Dann die Schnellspanner der einklappbaren Hintertasche lösen. Werde mir noch ein paar Flügelmuttern holen (m.E. M8), damit man vor Ort wirklich nur noch nen kleinen Schraubenzieher benötigt (Für die Schellen!). Die Adapter entfernen oder ein längeres Gewinde in den Schnellspanner einschrauben. Schnellspanner drauf, verschrauben und festziehen.






Man kann sogar den CX1 zusammenklappen, es stehen dann aber halt die Bügel ein wenig hoch. Ansonsten sind sie in 2min abgebaut und im Sitzbereich verstaut.






An den Bügeln habe ich dann eine alte Isomatte mit Tape fixiert, damit diese nicht das Verdeck abscheuert. Reine vorsorgliche Maßnahme, aber wenn ich am Ende noch zusätzlich die beiden Bügel über dne CX1 hinweg zusammenziehe, gibt das eine zusätzliche Stabilität und schränkt das Scheuern ein.




Sooo, bin gespannt, was Ihr schon für Eigenbauten am Chariot habt. Für andere Chariot Nutzer kann ich leider nicht beurteilen, ob diese Konstruktion auch geht, da ich die Bauweise nicht kenne.
Viel Spaß beim Nachmachen.
Gruß Jens


----------



## oxymoron101 (19. August 2013)

wow, das gefällt mir gut. Platz, Nässeschutz, gute Belademöglichkeit in Stehhöhe.
Für Kinderklamotten und das Catering sollte das ausreichend stabil sein.


----------



## jens2060 (19. August 2013)

Wenn man die Hakenhalterung der Ortliebtaschen aufs Maximale ausfährt,
ist der eine fast an der Biegung vorn und der andere fast hinten an der Klemme. So kann man locker 10-15 kg beladen, ohne dass sich was durchbiegt. (Selbstversuch okay!) 
Klar, 10cm links und rechts ist der CX1 nun breiter, aber dafür sind die Taschen leicht abnehmbar, wenns mal eng wird.


----------



## trolliver (20. August 2013)

Hi Jens,

tolle Idee! Nicht total abgedreht und für jeden nachzubauen.

Kann es sein, daß du dich mit den Gewindegrößen vertan hast? Vom Foto her erscheint es mir so, als wären eher die Maulweiten für die Schrauben und Muttern 10mm, d.h., SW10 für den Gabelschlüssel und (meist) ein M5-Gewinde.

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jens2060 (20. August 2013)

Hee Oliver,

Danke für den Hinweis, sorry, natürlich M5 Gewinde, mit M10 Maulschlüssel. Bin aktuell sogar am überlegen, an der vorderen Biegung auch zwei solche Ösen zu biegen und die mit zwei U-Scheiben und ner M5 Schraube zu verbinden. Somit kann man am Ende alles dran lassen und genau an der Stelle die Halterung zusammenklappen, wenn man den CX1 zusammenklappen möchte.

Unten am Schnellspanner würde alles arretiert bleiben und dann könnte man noch ein kleines Loch durch den Schraubenkopf bei den oberen Halterungen reinbohren, langen Nagel durch und abschleifen. So hat man nen Hebel, um die Schraube dann nur noch dort zu lösen/ befestigen und kommt unterwegs ganz ohne Werkzeug aus. Aber das sollte nur zur Verfeinerung sein. So wie es jetzt ist, wird es erstmal
einem langen Praxistest von 3 Wochen unterzogen.

Ja, die Konstruktion soll ja auch einfach und vor allem platzsparend wie leicht sein. Beides habe ich m.E. erreicht.

Einer aus dem ODS Forum meinte, man können anstelle des Schnellspanners unten auch die gleichen Schellen wie oben nutzen.
Sicherlich ne "hübschere" Variante, dafür müssen dann aber die Stangen länger ausfallen.

Also bin gespannt, falls Ihr es mal nachbauen solltet, welche Erfahrungen Ihr damit macht. Ich werde es vermutlich noch vor meinen 3 Wochen Azoren mal auf nem Kurztrip um den Bodensee ausprobieren. Hat nun den Vorteil, dass man mit dem Renner fahren kann und kein Gepäckträger braucht, da das Zeugs nun hinten dranhängt.

Gruß
Jens


----------



## goegolo (20. August 2013)

@jens2060: Sehr schöne Idee, auch wenn der Sichtbereich der Passagiere eingeschränkt wird. Was spricht dagegen dem Rohr noch eine Biegung hinzuzufügen und die Schellen fest unterhalb des Schaumstoffgriffs zu montieren? Als spontane Verbesserungsoption fällt mir noch die Verwendung von Lowrider Haltern als Trägermedium ein. 

Gibt es eine Empfehlung für Naben, welche in die bestehenden Laufräder eingespeicht werden können? Unsere sind seit der letzten Tour wieder einmal fertig und die Räder haben seitliches Spiel im Zentimeterbereich . Unterwegs habe ich bei einem der neuen Burleys Naben mit einem gesonderten Kunstoffkörper für die Bremse gesehen. Die wären eine 100%ige Verbesserung gegenüber der Chariot Konstruktion.


----------



## jens2060 (20. August 2013)

ohhh Gott, wie meinst Du das? Anstelle der Schellen die Alustange um das Gerüst des CX1 biegen? Wäre auch möglich, die Frage ist dann die Stabilität. Den Gedanken hatte ich anfangs auch. Sollte dann genau dort eingeklemmt werden, wo der Griff in den CX1 eingeklickt wird. Kannste ja mal versuchen. Meine Stangen sind nun gekürzt und ich müsste mir neue holen  aber funktionieren müsste es. Halt bekommt das Ganze erst mit dem Globi Spanngurt quer über den CX1. 
Wegen der Naben kann ich Dir leider keinen Tipp geben, bis dato funktionieren sie NOCH. Spiel haben sie allerdings auch schon mehr als beim Kauf.
Hat den Jemand bereits tolle Erfahrungen mit dem 2013er Modell sammeln können. Die sind doch mittlerweile mit Scheibenbremsen ausgestattet.
LG Jens

Edit: Wenn man die Schellen unterhalb der Schaumgriffe befestigt, schleifen die Ortliebtaschen auf den Rädern,
wenn der CX1 einfedert. Daher nur Befestigung so weit wie möglich oben, damit viel Spielraum


----------



## T-Rex81 (21. August 2013)

Hi! 
Wir besitzen auch einen chariot Anhänger und die reifen sind am Ende.
Jetzt stehe ich vor dem Kauf neuer reifen und da die Frau auch oft fährt , sollten die reifen so leicht wie möglich laufen.
Eignen sich da auch die oft empfohlenen big Apple? Oder besser schmalere wie die Schwalbe Marathon , Schwalbe Trace?
Mfg


----------



## jens2060 (22. August 2013)

Moin,
wie lange fahrt Ihr denn den Chariot schon? Ich fahre den seit 1,5 Jahren und pro Jahr ca. 10000km, aber die Reifen sind noch
völlig i.O. Wenns aber soweit sein sollte, werde ich mir auch die Big Apple holen, die sollen nen hohes Plus an Komfort bringen.
Ich denke bei entsprechend hohen Druck rollen die so gut wie die Originale. Mich würde Dein Eindruck interessieren, falls Du sie
kaufen solltest. LG Jems


----------



## T-Rex81 (22. August 2013)

Wir haben den Anhänger gebraucht gekauft, es waren Continental reifen drauf. Und gestern habe ich gesehen, dass die Lauf Fläche vom reifen schon ziemlich durch ist. Ich werde berichten, sobald ich neue reifen habe.
Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (22. August 2013)

jens2060 schrieb:


> Moin,
> wie lange fahrt Ihr denn den Chariot schon? Ich fahre den seit 1,5 Jahren und pro Jahr ca. 10000km, aber die Reifen sind noch
> völlig i.O. Wenns aber soweit sein sollte, werde ich mir auch die Big Apple holen, die sollen nen hohes Plus an Komfort bringen.
> Ich denke bei entsprechend hohen Druck rollen die so gut wie die Originale. Mich würde Dein Eindruck interessieren, falls Du sie
> kaufen solltest. LG Jems


Entweder Komfort oder hoher Druck. Wir hatten die BA nachgerüstet, aber nach dem ersten Schnee direkt wieder runtergeworfen. Komfort ist  etwas eingeschränkt wegen der steifen Karkasse (Pannenschutzlage). Schlimmer aber war die nicht vorhandene Spurführung im Schnee. Habe daraufhin was profiliertes gesucht und die Black Jack genommen. 10tkm halten die vermutlich nicht, aber sie sind leicht und rollen kaum schlechter als die BA. Kosten tun sie lächerliche 6 Eur irgendwas.


----------



## jens2060 (22. August 2013)

ohhhh, cooler Tipp. Im Winter driften ja schon die originalen Reifen ordentlich rum. Dann werde ich wohl mal den für den Winter ausprobieren.
Bei der Witterung ist ein wenig mehr Profil sicher nicht schlecht.
Hatte soagr mal an Spike-Mäntel gedacht, da ich damit im Winter auf dem MTB immer unterwegs bin und mich da super sicher fühle. LG


----------



## goegolo (22. August 2013)

@T-Rex81: Fahrt Ihr einen Ein- oder Zweisitzer? Bei einer Reifendimension >1,75 wird es beim Zweisitzer schon recht eng zwischen Reifen und Schnellspanner für die hintere Tasche. Nach vier Flicken pro Rad mit der nach zwei Jahren komplett rissigen Originalbereifung, die immerhin länger als der erste Laufradsatz gehalten hat, habe ich kürzlich Schwalbe Marathon Plus montiert. Auf den letzten 600 Kilometern gab es damit keine Probleme mehr, der Reifen ist mehr alsausreichend profiliert und hat genügend Fleisch auf der eigentlichen Lauffläche. Der Big Apple ist ebenfalls zu empfehlen,von Conti gibt es den Sport Contact in 20".


----------



## trifi70 (22. August 2013)

Spike gibts leider für 16" nicht (unser Cub ist von 2010 oder so, da lief der noch auf 16" Rädern). Müsste man selbst basteln, aber dafür fehlen mir echt die Nerven. Und spitze Schrauben am Kinderhänger muss ich auch nicht haben...


----------



## T-Rex81 (22. August 2013)

@goegolo  , ja momentan sind die Sport contact drauf. Es ist ein zwei sitzer, Corsair xl. Weiß halt auch nicht, welche breite ich holen soll  , aber bevor es schleift, im Zweifels Fall die schmalere.
Sind die Marathon einfacher zu ziehen als die big Apple, oder nimmt sich das nicht viel?


----------



## goegolo (22. August 2013)

Leicht laufen beide, allerdings fehlt ein direkter Vergleich beider Typen auf dem Hänger. Der Marathon Plus ist aufgrund seines Pannenschutzes im Vergleich zum Sport Contact auf jeden Fall schwerer! Nach einem Reifenplatzer fahren wir den Big Apple auf dem Tandem und sind recht angetan von dessen Laufeigenschaften.


----------



## Nullinger (6. Oktober 2013)

Hi zusammen,

wir haben den 2sitzigen Cougar. Die bisher einzige Tuningmassnahme war 2.0 Zoll Big Apples, schon alleine um ein Einsinken der Reifen in Strassenbahnschienen zu erschweren. Da ist dann noch gerade genug Platz zu den Schnellspannern. 
Der Hänger wird hauptsächlich in der Stadt mit nem EBike bewegt. Was mich aber schon stört ist der mangelnde Regenschutz, besonders jetzt wo der Herbst kommt. Tagsüber steht er entweder vor einem Kindergarten oder der Arbeitsstelle meiner Frau im Freien. Aber wenn es richtig pisst und windet dann hält das Verdeck nur mässig dicht.
Habt ihr irgendeinen Tip ausser dem sehr teuren Regenschutz (der durchsichtige) von Chariot (taugt der überhaupt was?)?

Viele Grüsse
Nullinger


----------



## goegolo (7. Oktober 2013)

Da Imprägnierungen auch nur zeitweilig halten wäre wohl der Chariot Regenschutz angebracht. Ein anderer Überzug müßte bei Nichtgebrauch im Wagen verstaut werden - inkl. Feuchtigkeit. Problematisch an der fehlenden Unterstellmöglichkeit könnte zudem sein, dass die Seitenflächen des Hängers und damit auch der Sitzbereich feucht werden. Bei einem Ebike als Zugpferd wären ein paar Extrakilo für eine Bodenwanne etc. doch nicht ins Gewicht gefallen?!


----------



## Nullinger (7. Oktober 2013)

Ja, das Extragewicht ist ziemlich egal, der Boschmotor ist superkräftig. Weiss allerdings nicht was Du unter Badewanne (LKW-Plane innenrein?) meinst.
Die Idee mit der Isomatte unter den Sitz und den Rücken gefällt mir auch ganz gut, aber nur als zusätzlicher Schutz für Durchweichen von unten. Nachts steht der Hänger in einer Tiefgarage, allerdings dürfte das nachts auch nciht wirklich trocknen. Gegen Pisswetter brauche ich also was anderes. Ich bin schon gerade dabei das schicke EBike (Rose XEON EL II) mit längeren Schutzblechen und Spritzlappen zu verschandeln (aber nur im Winter) um den Schmutzbewurf zu verringern.
Wichtig: Die Compliance meiner Frau ist wegen Zeitmangels am Morgen begrenzt . D.h. zuviel Gefummel darf das nicht sein.

Hat jemand den Regenschutz schon günstig gesehen? Ich finde über 50 Teuronen für das bischen Plastik etwas übertrieben. 

Viele Grüsse


----------



## trifi70 (7. Oktober 2013)

Wir ham wie oben geschrieben zwar nen Burley, aber da Du direkt nach einem Tipp fragst, sag ich trotzdem mal was dazu.

Wir stellen den Hänger nachts in einem Schuppen unter, unbeheizt. Tags vor der Kita. Zum Schutz gegen Regen und andere Einflüsse haben wir uns den Burley Wetterschutz (aka "Parkgarage") besorgt. Der ist robust, dicht, soll sogar atmen... und kostet 65 Eur. Habe die Kleinanzeigen durchsucht. Meist war der im Paket mit einem Hänger im Angebot. Habe mehrere angeschrieben und letztlich so ein Teil in neuwertigen Zustand für deutlich weniger Geld erstanden.

Die Formulierung mit der "Compliance" brachte mich eben zum Schmunzeln.  Zum Glück schließe ich den Hänger morgens meist an und meine Frau hat dann nur das Gefummel beim Abholen  Damit das Ding nicht wegfliegt bzw. "Füße bekommt", führe ich das Kabelschloss zusätzlich durch eine Öffnung im Regenschutz die wohl als Zugang zum "Kofferraum" des Hängers gedacht ist.

Wenn Wetter und Gelegenheit es zulassen, stellen wir den Hänger in die Sonne, damit er durchtrocknen kann. Unten hat er eine Plastewanne (das meint wohl obige "BODENwanne"), aber gefahren wird ohne Wetterschutz und dabei kann er eben doch nass werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nullinger (11. Oktober 2013)

@trifi70: Ja, eigentlich ist die Compliance bzgl. sinnvollem Abschliessen und Achtgeben immer wieder sehr begrenzt 

Letzthin stand der ganze Hänger nach der Arbeit unter Wasser weil das Verdeck überhaupt nicht geschlossen war. Die beiden Zwerge kamen ziemlich nass heim!
Da war ein richtiger See unten drin. Also der Boden scheint zeimlich dicht zu sein - zumindest von Innen nach aussen

Also dann schau ich mal nach so einem Verdeck. 
Übrigens: Hat hier jemand so hässliche Spritzschutzlappen (wie an einem Mofa am Vorderrad) am Hinterrad um den Schmutz-/Nässebewurf noch weiter zu reduzieren? Nützt das was?

Viele Grüsse


----------



## trolliver (12. Oktober 2013)

Nullinger schrieb:


> @trifi70: Ja, eigentlich ist die Compliance bzgl. sinnvollem Abschliessen und Achtgeben immer wieder sehr begrenzt


Wie ich das kenne....  Unser Chariot steht seit heute im Eßzimmer an der Heizung. Weil es so gemütlich ist... grrrr

Ich bin von dem Ding, abgesehen vom Handling, auch echt nicht überzeugt. Und ja, das Teil ist semipermeabel. Bei Starkregen bleibt es innen keine fünf Minuten trocken. Aber Seen in der Wanne fließen auch über einen Tag lang nicht ab. Wie mein Jugendzelt: fette PVC-Wanne als Boden und Baumwolltuch (9kg, war mit auf Radtour). Das hielt normalem Regen stand, aber wenn etwas durchging, schwamm drinnen alles. Ich fand das toll, auf der Luftmatratze im Zelt schwimmen... 

Oliver


----------



## trifi70 (12. Oktober 2013)

Nullinger schrieb:


> Übrigens: Hat hier jemand so hässliche Spritzschutzlappen (wie an einem Mofa am Vorderrad) am Hinterrad um den Schmutz-/Nässebewurf noch weiter zu reduzieren? Nützt das was?
> 
> Viele Grüsse


Ja, am Winterrad die Schmutzlappen vorn und hinten. Am normalen Rad von SKS die passenden Spoiler Pro in der richtigen Breite zu den Chromoplastics. Das hilft vorne, die Hosenbeine und Kette/Kurbel zu schonen und hinten bringt es echt was für den Hänger. Eine Rolle spielt auch der Reifen. Da wir Wald fahren, sind die profiliert (am Winterrad eh inkl. Spikes) und die schleudern schon gut Dreck raus, Selbstreinigung halt. 

Kontraproduktiv sind die "modernen" "Design"schutzbleche, wo meist zu kurz sind. Die Spoiler bzw. Lappen verlängern die halt ein paar cm.


----------



## oace (18. Oktober 2013)

trailkriecher schrieb:


> Den Spritzschutz werde ich mir jetzt auch bauen. Bei einer Fahrt durch den trockenen Wald ist die Kleine voll mit Staub. Und der Wagen sieht von innen auch gut aus...
> 
> Ach übrigens, die Schutzbleche mit Halter welche von Chariot auch zu bekommen sind ( ca. 65 Euro), sind Bleche von Zefal (Typ: Swan Road => amazon: 11/stk.).
> Die Alu-Rohre haben nen 25er Durchmesser (ca. 1,5mm Stärke) und eine Länge von 210mm.
> ...




Hi!
Nachdem ich dieses Forum aufmerksam durchgelesen habe, habe ich sogleich einige Ideen umgesetzt. 
Aufgrund Trailkriechers Angaben und der Unzufriedenheit mit Chariots Spritzschutz-Lösung habe ich mal etwas gebastelt:


----------



## goegolo (18. Oktober 2013)

Reicht der Abstand zwischen Reifen und Schutzblech für die Federung?


----------



## trifi70 (18. Oktober 2013)

Idee ist gut.  Ich finde allerdings, es hängt zu tief über der Straße. Wenn Du damit eine Bordsteinkante nimmst (lässt sich ja nicht immer vermeiden), könnte das Schutzblech am Bordstein kratzen, oder? Dafür dürfte es oben/hinten gerne noch paar cm länger sein.


----------



## oace (18. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe es heute gebastelt. Sobald ich es in der Praxis getestet habe, gebe ich bescheid. Den Abstand zum Reifen kann man Variieren, z.B. beim umrüsten auf Stollenreifen oder Big Apple. Der geringe Abstand von Schutzblech zur Straße ist ein berechtigter Einwand. Wenns aufsetzt, muss ich es halt abschneiden. Ist bisher ein standard Steckschutzblech. Ich hätte auch gerne mindestens 180° des Rades abgedeckt, aber ich vermute, dann wird eine andere Befestigung benötigt, da zu sehr wackeln wird.


----------



## Nullinger (18. Oktober 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Ja, am Winterrad die Schmutzlappen vorn und hinten. Am normalen Rad von SKS die passenden Spoiler Pro in der richtigen Breite zu den Chromoplastics. Das hilft vorne, die Hosenbeine und Kette/Kurbel zu schonen und hinten bringt es echt was für den Hänger. Eine Rolle spielt auch der Reifen. Da wir Wald fahren, sind die profiliert (am Winterrad eh inkl. Spikes) und die schleudern schon gut Dreck raus, Selbstreinigung halt.
> 
> Kontraproduktiv sind die "modernen" "Design"schutzbleche, wo meist zu kurz sind. Die Spoiler bzw. Lappen verlängern die halt ein paar cm.



Ja, am Bike meiner Frau war sowas ganz modernes extrakurzes hinten dran. Da wurde man sogar selber nass und schmutzig - eher ungeeignet für ein Stadtbike. Habe jetzt an einem mühevollen Tag Bluemels montiert. Daran dann noch so schmale Mofa-Spritzschutzlappen vorne und hinten drangehängt (die haben ein biegbares Blech) und mit Kabelbindern gesichert. Sieht besch... aus, sollte aber gut wirken. Als ich sie drangehlaten habe war ich der Meinung, dass die Spoiler nicht wirklich was bringen und daher habe ich gleich richtige Mofalappen drangehängt. Richtig testen konnte ich es aber noch nicht. Ausserdem hat das Bike für den Winter geeignetere und breitere Pneus bekommen (Spikes gibt es aber keine, obwohl ich welche hätte). Mal schauen was die BA am Hänger im Winter machen.


----------



## trifi70 (18. Oktober 2013)

Die BA rutschen im Schnee mächtig rum, der Hänger tanzt hinten Tango  Habe die daraufhin wieder runtergeworfen und Stollenreifen drauf gemacht. Die Black Jack sind sogar leichter als die BA und bisher keine Pannen. Spurhaltung ist besser. Unterschied im Rollwiderstand merkt man eh nicht, so schwer wie die Fuhre ohnehin rollt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 96wi0007 (7. November 2013)

Hi,

ich möchte mich mal mit einer Frage zum Regen- & Dreckschutz einklinken. Wir haben uns nun einen Thule Chariot Chinook besorgt und ich denke an SKS Longboard Schutzbleche für meine Partnerin und SKS Bluemels mit SKS Spoiler für mich. Hat jemand Erfahrung, ob das reicht oder benötige ich dann doch wieder eine Verlängerung (z.B. Mofalappen etc.), um die Karre zu schützen ?

Bin dankbar für Erfahrungswerte in dieser Hinsicht.


PS: Ich hasse diese optische Verschandelung durch Schutzbleche... :-o


----------



## trifi70 (7. November 2013)

Finde die Bluemels eher nicht so lang, kenne aber auch keine längeren. Kommt aber auch drauf an wie man die montiert. Habe für meine Frau etwas gebastelt und die vordere Spitze ist mit einem passenden Stahlblech mit unter der Umwerferschelle geklemmt. Dadurch gewinnt man über 10cm für hinten, hat dafür etwas weniger Schutz vorne an Tretlager und Kurbel. Hält inzwischen seit 3 Jahren im Ganzjahresbetrieb auf eher schlechten Wegen.

Bei den Spoilern gibt es die empfehlenswerten Spoiler XXL, leider nur für Schutzblechbreiten bis 53. Das müssten dieselben sein, die an den Longboards dran sind.


----------



## 96wi0007 (7. November 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Finde die Bluemels eher nicht so lang, kenne aber auch keine längeren. Kommt aber auch drauf an wie man die montiert. Habe für meine Frau etwas gebastelt und die vordere Spitze ist mit einem passenden Stahlblech mit unter der Umwerferschelle geklemmt. Dadurch gewinnt man über 10cm für hinten, hat dafür etwas weniger Schutz vorne an Tretlager und Kurbel. Hält inzwischen seit 3 Jahren im Ganzjahresbetrieb auf eher schlechten Wegen.
> 
> Bei den Spoilern gibt es die empfehlenswerten Spoiler XXL, leider nur für Schutzblechbreiten bis 53. Das müssten dieselben sein, die an den Longboards dran sind.



Hi trifi,

dank Dir für Deine Ausführung. Ich glaube ich werde mir die erstmal bestellen...dann testen und ggf. ein Feintuning bzw. Modifizierungen vornehmen. Am Tretlager brauche ich keinen zuverlässigen Schutz also werde ich es wohl auch möglichst so montieren, dass es lang nach hinten raus eine Abdeckung hat. Verstehe auch nicht, warum es für die Bluemels keine xxl spoiler gibt bzw. warum die longboard nicht für breitere Reifen konzipiert wurden...

Gruesse


----------



## trifi70 (7. November 2013)

Vl. bringen sie ja sowas auf den Markt, wenn genug Leute nerven... Wir würdens kaufen und kenne auch andere Leute, welche Interesse hätten.


----------



## Nullinger (5. Januar 2014)

96wi0007 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich möchte mich mal mit einer Frage zum Regen- & Dreckschutz einklinken. Wir haben uns nun einen Thule Chariot Chinook besorgt und ich denke an SKS Longboard Schutzbleche für meine Partnerin und SKS Bluemels mit SKS Spoiler für mich. Hat jemand Erfahrung, ob das reicht oder benötige ich dann doch wieder eine Verlängerung (z.B. Mofalappen etc.), um die Karre zu schützen ?
> 
> ...



Hallo 96wi0007
Also nach meiner ersten Erfahrung braucht man schon einen Mofalappen. Der Spritzschutz XXL (= Longboard) wäre ja evtl. gut (wie lange ist der denn?) ist aber in der benötigten Breite auch gar nicht verfügbar (war acuh ziemlich angenervt davon).

Habe nun auch einen original Regenschutz von Chariot gekauft, bin aber nicht so begeistert. Er schliesst vorne auch nicht signifikant tiefer ab als das normal Verdeck, und gerade da spirtzt es ja ordentlich hin. Ausserdem ist er fummelig in der Bedienung. Mal sehen was meine Frau nach der ersten Benutzung sagt....


----------



## Nullinger (8. Januar 2014)

Übrigens habe ich hier ein paar nette Schutzbleche in 20" gesehen. Sind halt nur was für Enthusiasten mit unbegrenzten finanziellen Resourcen: https://www.liegerad-versand.com/data/pics/shop/large/90e9c3bf58f700b54a8d4d3e089115d2.jpg
An der Halterung müsste man natürlich noch optimieren, aber wenn ich mir so die Modifikationen der Kinderbikes hier anschaue ist das ja gar nicht mal sooo viel Geld. Allerdings nur für ein paar Schutzbleche....

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (8. Januar 2014)

Autsch - ging ja um den Hänger. War im falschen Film, daher gelöscht.


----------



## Nullinger (22. Februar 2014)

So, wir haben hier zwar keinen richtigen Winter, aber ab und zu regnen tut es dann doch. 
Somit komme ich mit den Big Apples auf dem Hänger gut zurecht. Auch die fetten 2.15 Marathon Mondial auf dem E-Bike machen sich ganz gut und sehen in Zusammenhang mit dem etwas knappen 60 mm Schutzblechen ziemlich cool aus. Der Spritzlappen vorne und insbesondere hinten hilft viel gegen Feuchtigkeits- und Schmutzbewurf am Hänger. Ich habe den hinteren Spritzlappen so tief als möglich montiert und damit wird das Verdeck nicht mehr direkt getroffen

Und was ich auch getestet habe:
Das Original Regenverdeck von Chariot ist ein Riesensch.... !!! Welcher Idiot hat denn das konstruiert? Das ist viiiel zu knapp geschnitten (wohl damit es sportlich eng aussieht)!! Ich bekomme es vorne kaum drüber, es springt gerne wieder runter (und nimmt dabei das richtige Verdeck mit) und es ist ein Riesengefriemel. Setzen 6 ! 
Wenn es nur 3-4 cm länger wäre, dann wäre es richtig brauchbar. Dafür sind die 50 Ucken echt ne Frechheit.

Grüsse


----------



## DianaD80 (23. Februar 2014)

Wir hatten nie Probleme mit dem Chariot Regenverdeck, hielt immer bombenfest. Vielleicht wurde da ja auch was "verschlimmbessert" in den letzen Jahren....


----------



## Nullinger (12. März 2014)

DianaD80 schrieb:


> Wir hatten nie Probleme mit dem Chariot Regenverdeck, hielt immer bombenfest. Vielleicht wurde da ja auch was "verschlimmbessert" in den letzen Jahren....



Hm, ja sieht so aus als hätte ich u.U. auch das falsche Verdeck (das alte) erhalten. Beim neuen Chariot sind da keine KLettverschlüsse am Wagen mit denen man das Verdeck fixieren kann. An meinem (alten?) Regenverdeck sind aber so kleine Klettverschlüsse (als Griffe?) vorhanden. Ich muss nochmal zum Laden. Allerdings finde ich die Rechnung nicht mehr... .


----------



## DianaD80 (13. März 2014)

Also an unserem Regenverdeck sind auch keine Klettverschlüsse dran. Das wird vorne drunter getülpt und an der Seite mit Riemen festgezurrt.


----------



## humdrum (16. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

nachdem ich die tollen Möglichkeiten hier gesehen habe, wie man seinen chariot verfeinern kann, hab ich mich doch gleich im Forum angemeldet.

Ich habe einen Chariot Captain XL von 2007, gebraucht übernommen, welcher schon verschiedene Umbauten hat (Rücklichter, Löcher in der Bodenwanne zum Wasserabfließen, verbesserte Deichsel).

Jetzt würde ich gern noch ein *Sonnensegel* nachrüsten. Ein Problem dabei ist, dass der Metallrahmen beim Captain nicht frei liegt wegen der Plastewanne - die ragt etwa 10 cm darüber hinaus. Das plane ich mit einem Flachverbinder aus Metall zu überbrücken, sprich, das eine Ende kommt unter die Wanne an den Rahmen (der dort auch schon eine Schraube hat), und an das Ende, welches herausragt, befestige ich die Stangen für das Segel.

Nun wird der Captain nach oben hin schmaler - kippeln die Stangen (und damit das ganze Segel) dann nicht zur Seite hin weg? Oder hält das Segel durch die Abspannung vorn seine Position ausreichend stabil?

@ goegolo: Wo hast du denn die Abspannung vorn befestigt? Hast du darunter noch eine Schraube/Haken angebracht?

Danke für eure Antworten!

- humdrum


----------



## ahrensb (24. Juli 2014)

Moin! Hatte hier irgendwann auch mal folgendes gesehen, und dann mit passendem Alu-4-Kant und einer Plexiglasscheibe nachgebaut. Vorteil: Der Spritzschutz klappt auch in einer Kurve und mit versachiedenen Rädern, wenn die Aufnahme nicht ganz identisch ist (Bei dem Rad meiner Frau und meinem der Fall.


----------



## ahrensb (24. Juli 2014)

Um Platz für die Big Apple zu schaffen habe ich die Schnellspanner einfach umgedreht montiert. Zeigen jetzt nach innen, was in der Anordnung kein Problem darstellt.


----------



## jens2060 (27. Juli 2014)

Hier mal wieder ein Beitrag zum Pimpen. Bevor es mit dem CX1 dieses Jahr nach Island geht, hatte ich diesen komplett zerlegt um einen neuen Body drauf zu ziehen. Dabei kam mir die spontane Idee, die hintere Gepäcktasche weg zu lassen um eine wasserdichtere Alternative zu konstruieren (siehe auch Seite 2 hier- Ortliebtaschen an der Seite montier). Hier nun das Resultat.
Und wieder für Jedermann nachvollziehbar, leicht nachbaubar, effektiv und preiswert.

Was es bringt:

Die alte CX1 Tasche wiegt 690gr, eine 12,5 L Frontrollertasche 640gr. Jedoch hat die CX1 Tasche msicher mehr Volumen, schätze so 18L, dafür ist sie aber nicht 100%ig wasserdicht. Außerdem lassen sich die Frontroller schnell abnehmen um ggf. das Gewicht des CX1 zu verringern, wenn Tragepassagen anstehen (Ich spreche aus Erfahrungen  )
Naja da wäre noch der optische einmalige Outdoorlook 
Was man braucht: 

Eine Gewindestange für 13er Muttern, ca. 47cm lang
Zwei Hutmuttern, zwei selbstsichernde Muttern
Spanngummi mit Haken, 80cm lang
Wie man es macht:

Vorhandene Löcher der alten Taschenhalterung mit 8,5er Bohrer vergrößern
Selbstsicherende Muttern draufschrauben, sie dienen der seitlichen Absicherung der Taschen auf der Stange
Stange einführen, Hutmuttern drauf, fixieren, fertig
Wie man es nutzen kann:

Wenn man beide Taschen nutzt, dann die äußeren Tragehaken an den Taschen ca. 2-3cm nach innen versetzen, damit die Taschen nicht an den Rädern schleifen und beide nebeneinander passen, mit dem Spanngummi die Taschen fixieren, damit diese gegen die Hauptachse gedrückt werden (Reibepunkt an den Taschen sind die Plastikschutzkanten!)
Wenn man nur eine Tasche nutzt, dann den Spanngummi um die roten Griffe wickeln (siehe Bild), damit mehr Spannung auf Tasche ausgeübt wird
Ich habe zusätzlich noch Löcher ca. 1cm oberhalb des Reflexionsmaterials gebohrt, so habe ich die Möglichkeit, die Taschen auch weiter oben anzubringen, um besseren Zugriff zu haben. Der Schwerpunkt liegt aber auch paar Zentimeter weiter hinten, was zum Kippen des Chariots führen kann
Viel Spaß beim nachbauen
Jens












Fixierung mittels Muttern auf der Gewindestange




Spanngummifixierung bei einem Frontroller


----------



## dickerbert (6. November 2014)

Ich habe meinen Chariot für die dunkle Jahreszeit präpariert: Rücklichter verstehen sich von selbst, zusätzlich Reflexfolie an der Deichsel, dem "Heckspoiler" sowie seitlich und hinten an den unteren Streben. Schwalbe Big Apple mit Reflexstreifen folgen bei der nächsten größeren Biketeile-Bestellung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (6. November 2014)

Oha, hat der Hänger etwa noch nicht genug reflextiert? Als Rücklichter verwenden wir in diesem Winter  Sigma Mono RL Rücklichter, die via USB geladen werden können. Im täglichen Betrieb entfällt damit der lästige und teure Wechsel der Batterien.


----------



## dickerbert (6. November 2014)

Vom täglichen Betrieb bin ich noch weit entfernt und immer brauche ich die Lampen dann auch nicht. Und wie ich mich kenne würde ich auch nicht immer dran denken die Lampen zu laden ;-)
So kommt ein Satz Wechselbatterien in den Anhänger, Platz ist ja genug! 
Der Anhänger selbst reflektiert schon sehr gut, aber ich hatte immer Angst, dass Autofahrer bei seitlichen Ausfahrten mich sehen aber keinen Anhänger hinter mir erwarten. Dass die Deichsel jetzt ordentlich leuchtet gibt mir daher ein gutes Gefühl. Gegen blinde Fahrer und Telefonierer hilft natürlich nichts.....


----------



## tom34788 (6. November 2014)

@ dickerbert: welche Reflexfolie hast Du denn verwendet? Sieht wirkungsvoll aus.


----------



## dickerbert (6. November 2014)

NoName von Ebay: http://www.ebay.de/itm/111399864741?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649 ;-). 
Im Vergleich zu den Aufklebern und Reflexstreifen die ohnehin schon auf dem Anhänger sind ist die Folie allerdings sehr schwach. Bei den Fotos wirkt es anders, weil der Blitz verdammt hell ist. Leuchte ich mit einer Taschenlampe auf den Hänger, ist die Folie deutlich dunkler. Aber sei's drum! Insbesondere an der Deichsel macht es die Fläche, ich bin zufrieden!


----------



## Bruce_Will_Es (7. November 2014)

Kurze Frage: Die Big Apple sind beim Rollwiderstand wie die Originalreifen? Wie ist das beim Joggen/Biken auf Kieswegen? Hab schon gelesen, dass die teilweise mit 08-1 Bar gefahren werden, das scheint mir doch bisserl wenig zu sein?


----------



## dickerbert (7. November 2014)

Die Originalreifen fahre ich auch mit knapp 1 bar. Die Karkasse ist allerdings so dick, dass er Reifen fast von alleine steht und die Kleine ist auch erst 10 Monate alt und entsprechend leicht.


----------



## Bruce_Will_Es (7. November 2014)

Ich hab die auf knapp 3 Bar. Zuviel? Mach ich auch beim Laufrad. Der Kleine ist drei und knapp 15 kg schwer.


----------



## trifi70 (7. November 2014)

Man kann die BA (und andere Reifen auch) mit 1 Bar fahren. Rollwiderstand ist dadurch ev. etwas höher, Komfort aber auch. Weshalb ich die BA letzten Spätherbst aber wieder runterwerfen musste: rutschen auf Schnee sehr stark hin und her. Schlechte Spurführung. Da fehlt dann wohl Profil...


----------



## jens2060 (8. November 2014)

ich fahre die big ben,die haben mehr profil und mehr pannenschutz.den 1.winter haben die noch vor sich,aber haben im sommer bereits guten rolleigenschaftenn und federung gezeigt. 
die vorhandenen Reflektoren reichen m.e. aus,gerade an der seite. nutze den cx1 jeden werktag fuer 20km im dunkeln.
mit 2 ruecklichtern hat mich noch nie ein auto übersehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laura21de (12. November 2014)

Zum Thema Sonnenschutz habe ich eine einfach Lösung, und zwar ein Sonnenschirm von Maxi-Cosi.


----------



## Laura21de (12. November 2014)

oace schrieb:


> Hi!
> Nachdem ich dieses Forum aufmerksam durchgelesen habe, habe ich sogleich einige Ideen umgesetzt.
> Aufgrund Trailkriechers Angaben und der Unzufriedenheit mit Chariots Spritzschutz-Lösung habe ich mal etwas gebastelt:



Ich bräuchte mal deine Hilfe. Ich habe mir die Rohre für das Schutzblech machen lassen. Nur wie werden die Festgemacht beim CX 1 (2014) ist da eine Schraube mitten im Loch. Könntest du vllt. weitere Bilder dazu hochladen?


----------



## Fisch123 (13. November 2014)

Laura21de schrieb:


> Zum Thema Sonnenschutz habe ich eine einfach Lösung, und zwar ein Sonnenschirm von Maxi-Cosi.


Das sieht ja mal top windschnittig aus, besonders wenn man mit dem Rädchen unterwegs ist


----------



## Laura21de (13. November 2014)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Das sieht ja mal top windschnittig aus, besonders wenn man mit dem Rädchen unterwegs ist



Wir nutzen den Wagen auch als Kinderwagen


----------



## Dany1Andy (15. November 2014)

Hallo Leute,

 ich habe hier lange mitgelesen und einen Tuning Sachen nachgebaut.
Mein letztes Projekt ist; bessere Erkennbarkeit bei eintretender Dunkelheit und Nacht.
Die ersten Testfahrerinnen nun überstanden und nun bin ich endlich komplett fertig mit der Beleuchtung.
Gruß
Dany 

Weiter Umbauten gibt es auf meiner FB Seite 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Thul...erfahrradanhänger-An-Umbauten/882005041827950


----------



## Laura21de (21. November 2014)

Ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe.

Ich möchte gerne an meinen CX 1 einen LED-Beleuchtung über einen Seitendynamo bauen. Was muss ich beachten, und ist das beim CX 1 überhaupt möglich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi_72 (22. November 2014)

Moin,

habe zwar (noch) keinen CX, mich aber schon mal mit dem Thema beschäftigt. Einseitige Montage eines Seitenläufers dürfte den Nachteil haben, dass der Hänger einseitig gebremst wird, und somit aus der Spur läuft. Auch dürfte die Montage nicht ganz so einfach sein, weswegen ich mir Akku-Rücklicht kaufen werden, z.B bumm ixback senso.
Oder Du nimmst Dir das Licht von der Zugmaschine, zb. mit der Trailermatic, was den Vorteil hätte, das das Rücklicht autom. ausgeschaltet wird.


----------



## loko. (28. Dezember 2014)

Fährt von euch auch jemand den Anhänger tubeless?


----------



## Laura21de (12. März 2015)

So schaut unser CX 1 bei Nacht aus.

1x Powerbank
2x 30cm USB LED LEISTE (Blau und Rot)
1x 50cm USB LED LEISTE (RGB)


----------



## todoterreno (13. April 2015)

Hier noch eine Sonnenschutzvariante.
Hat den ganzen letzten Sommer super funktioniert. Buggyräder habe ich nicht.
Alurohr, Kunststoff, UV-Schutztuch, Fahrradschlauch.
Schnelle Montage, Alurohre sind zweiteilig und ineinandergesteckt.


----------



## Laura21de (22. April 2015)

SRX-Prinz schrieb:


> Hi , seht mal in meine Galerie
> Hier handelt es sich um einen Umbau auf 160mm Avid bear... Scheibenbremsen !
> Mit haben die Trommelbremsen nicht gefallen , der CX ist auch viel zu teuer und so habe ich mich für diesen Umbau entschieden .
> Die Naben stammen von eine Rollstuhl und wurden im Shop neu eingespeicht . Der Bremsadapter ist noch im Rohzustand und wird noch optisch verfeinert .
> ...



Lässt sich das ganze auch an einen CX (2014er) dran bauen? Wenn ja wie? 

Das Original Bremssystem ist fürn Hintern.


----------



## Laura21de (17. Mai 2015)

Hallo Liebe Community






Aufgrund der hohen Nachfrage habe ich zusammen mit Dany1Andy einen Blog eröffnet. 
Mit nützlichen Anleitungen um einen Chariot aufzupeppen.

Link: http://www.chariot-tuning.de
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Thul...erfahrradanhänger-An-Umbauten/882005041827950

Ich würde mich freuen wenn es User gibt die uns dabei unterstützen möchten


----------



## merida (14. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe zwar keinen Chariot, sondern einen Kindercar aber vielleicht darf ich trotzdem mal fragen ;-) . Meinen Jungs  "brutzeln" im Hänger in der Sonne. Besonders meinem 6monatiger bekommt in der Schale volle Sonne ab. Ich habe jetzt ein Sonnensegel, ähnlich den für Kinderwägen genäht, aber Er liegt immer noch in der Sonne, der Größere sieht nichts mehr und die Hitze staut sich.
Jetzt möchte ich gerne so einen externen Sonnenschutz anbauen. Bringt der wirklich mehr Schatten? Wie ist es mit schräg stehender Sonne? Mein Mann ist noch skeptisch ;-)


----------



## michin (2. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben nun auch einen Cougar und wollen ihn zunächst mal als Kinderwagen nutzen. Ich hab unseren Knirps gestern mal in die Hängematte gelegt. Was mit dabei aufgefallen ist: Die Hängematte ist sehr aufrecht, d.h. die Füße sind auf Höhe des Po und der Rücken schätzungsweise im 45-Grad-Winkel. Ich hätte, wie bei den Auto-Kindersitzen oder bei einer richtigen Hängematte, erwartet, dass der Po am tiefsten ist und Kopf und Füße ungefähr auf gleicher Höhe (so wie ein V). Das führt dazu, dass der Kopf zur Seite fällt, da er ihn noch nicht halten kann. Auch später wäre eine gute Kopflage wichtig, wenn das Kind z.B. schläft. 

Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit? Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Hängematte etwas flacher zu installieren? Ich habe die oberen Gurte so lang wie möglich eingestellt, da war nicht viel Spielraum.

Danke & viele Grüße,
Micha


----------



## trifi70 (2. September 2015)

Die Hängematte hängt nicht waagerecht, sondern schräg, das soll so sein. Wenn der Kopf zu sehr hin und her wackelt, kann man einen Verkleiner (z.B. aus Maxi Cosi) nehmen oder selbst basteln (Schaumstoffrolle o.ä. mit Stoff beziehen).


----------



## Kombifahrer (12. September 2015)

Beim Thule Chariot Cougar 2 habe ich Probleme mit dem Schwalbe Big Apple 2.1
Wenn meine beiden Jungs plus Zubehör geladen sind, schleifen die Schnellspanner.

 Wenn man  die Federung auf maximal stellt, geht es gerade so, aber bei der ersten Bodenwelle schleift der Mantel so sehr das es Abrieb gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michin (24. September 2015)

Hab ich auch schon festgestellt, aber unser Knirps ist noch nicht schwer genug, dass es Probleme gibt 
Kannst du vielleicht die Schnellspanner nach innen drehen?


----------



## TanjaF (25. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hoffe sehr, dass ihr mir helfen könnt. Ich hatte mittlerweile zwei neue cx2, die beide Probleme gemacht haben. Vor allem die Scheibenbremse habe ich nicht in den Griff bekommen, weshalb ich nun einen Cougar 2 habe. Nun klappert er aber, sobald man über Unebenheiten fährt. Ich vermute, dass es an der Feststellbremse liegt. Hatte jemand vielleicht ein ähnliches Problem und wie habt ihr das gelöst. Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende. Der Fahrradhändler meint, dass ich mit dem Geräusch leben muss. Ich will aber nicht  
Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe! 
Tanja


----------



## loko. (25. September 2015)

Mein cx2 läuft prima und auch keine Probleme mit den bremsen.
Klappern tut er nur bissl wenn das buggy set dran ist weshalb ich meist das jogger rad dran habe.


----------



## Laura21de (10. November 2015)

loko. schrieb:


> Mein cx2 läuft prima und auch keine Probleme mit den bremsen.
> Klappern tut er nur bissl wenn das buggy set dran ist weshalb ich meist das jogger rad dran habe.


Welches Baujahr ist dein CX 2?


----------



## Laura21de (10. November 2015)

Schaut mal das ist mein CX 1 bei Nacht.






Hier noch ein Video vom Vorderad 
youtube.com/watch?v=UUJncWIcnhU


----------



## loko. (10. November 2015)

Laura21de schrieb:


> Welches Baujahr ist dein CX 2?


2014


----------



## Laura21de (10. November 2015)

loko. schrieb:


> 2014


Ich habe einen CX 1 - Baujahr 2014 und hatte Probleme mit der Bremse. Mir hat dieser Umbau geholfen: http://www.chariot-tuning.de/bremsen/


----------



## Laura21de (3. Januar 2016)

Schaut mal


----------



## dragonjackson (3. Januar 2016)

Beobachte deine Umbauten schon länger... aber die hier sind mir echt zu viel des Guten . Hoffe, diese LED-Strobos machst du nicht bei Straßenverkehr an, die Kids könnten es aber witzig finden (Strobos können aber epileptische Anfälle begünstigen). 
Wenn ich mir denke, dass ich mit den Cops eine Diskussion wg meiner LED Beleuchtung führen musste... möchte ich die Kontrolle da nicht sehen . 



Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laura21de (3. Januar 2016)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Beobachte deine Umbauten schon länger... aber die hier sind mir echt zu viel des Guten . Hoffe, diese LED-Strobos machst du nicht bei Straßenverkehr an, die Kids könnten es aber witzig finden (Strobos können aber epileptische Anfälle begünstigen).
> Wenn ich mir denke, dass ich mit den Cops eine Diskussion wg meiner LED Beleuchtung führen musste... möchte ich die Kontrolle da nicht sehen .
> Gesendet von unterwegs



Die Leiste oben kann man umschalten. Rund 20 Farben sind machbar. Laut der Polizei ist das erlaubt, wenn es als Kinderwagen nutzt, wenn ich den CX am Bike habe sind nur die Roten Rücklichter an.

Ich hatte die Roten Blinklichter auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt an, nicht nur Kinder waren begeistert. Am Fahrrad gibt es ja auch Rote und Weiße Blinklichter.

Ich nutzen den CX fast nur im Sommer am Fahrrad, sonnst nutzen ich ihn sehr viel als Kinderwagen.


----------



## Laura21de (3. Januar 2016)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir denke, dass ich mit den Cops eine Diskussion wg meiner LED Beleuchtung führen musste... möchte ich die Kontrolle da nicht sehen .



Im Gesetz steht sogar das es bei Fahrradanhänger erlaubt beleuchtung anzubauen, auch LED.


----------



## dragonjackson (3. Januar 2016)

Laura21de schrieb:


> Im Gesetz steht sogar das es bei Fahrradanhänger erlaubt beleuchtung anzubauen, auch LED.


Genau das habe ich einem älterem, wenig belesenen Polizisten versucht klar zu machen... Aber... die bayerische Polizei hat Schlaumeier nicht gern (O-Ton). 


Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## Laura21de (3. Januar 2016)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Genau das habe ich einem älterem, wenig belesenen Polizisten versucht klar zu machen... Aber... die bayerische Polizei hat Schlaumeier nicht gern (O-Ton).
> 
> 
> Gesendet von unterwegs


Schau mal http://www.cramers-web.de/StVZO_Merkblatt_Anhaenger.pdf Punkt 3


----------



## dragonjackson (3. Januar 2016)

Laura21de schrieb:


> Schau mal http://www.cramers-web.de/StVZO_Merkblatt_Anhaenger.pdf Punkt 3


Danke. Bei mir war es die Diskussion um mein LED Licht am Lenker des Fahrrads. Da hatte ich nichtmal ein Hänger dabei. Er war der Meinung, StVO muss zwingend ein Dynamo haben und "des Batterieglump bledet ja die armen Autofahrer". Nach seiner Statur zu urteilen - niemals auf dem Rad gewesen... Egal, ums Eck geschoben und dann heimgefahren...


----------



## dickerbert (3. Januar 2016)

Vor ein paar Jahren hatte der Polizist damit auch noch Recht (http://www.adfc.de/news/archiv-news-2013/batteriebeleuchtung-ab-sofort-erlaubt).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (4. Januar 2016)

Da hier kein Radtyp angegeben wurde: nicht zwingend. Für Rennräder galten schon damals Ausnahmen. Ob der Polizist ein "MTB" oder "Sportrad" als solches angesehen hat, lag in seinem Ermessen. Und die Realität sah so aus, dass die Rennleitung froh war, wenn überhaupt was leuchtete am Rad. Dynamo oder nicht war nachrangig. Da seit mindestens 10 Jahren Batterielichter besser ausleuchten als die Dynamofunzeln, ist das auch ok so. Der Gesetzgeber hinkt einfach permanent der Entwicklung hinterher.


----------



## dragonjackson (4. Januar 2016)

Galt früher für Rennräder unter 8kg. Bin mit meiner Stadtschlampe damals kontrolliert worden. War auch schon 2014... Also eig alles in Butter. 


Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## andischlandi (14. Januar 2016)

Hallo gutes Forum,
ich habe eine Frage an die Tuner: Ich möchte den Body eines Cougar2 austauschen, doch es gelingt mir nicht, die oberen "Kreuz"Schrauben unterhalb der Griffbefestigung zu lösen. Diese scheinen einen Klemm-Mechanismus im Querrohr auszulösen. Sind die evtl verklebt?
Ich hoffe auf Eure Hilfe, der Thule-Service tuts bisher nicht.
VG
Andreas


----------



## Roelof (14. Januar 2016)

Bitte um ein aussagekräftiges Foto


----------



## andischlandi (15. Januar 2016)

Wie zu sehen hab ich schon mit Gripzange versucht die Schrauben zu lösen da mit Bit oder großem Schraubedreher keine Chance bestand.


----------



## Roelof (15. Januar 2016)

http://www.thule.com/de-de/at/produ...rt-trailers/thule-chariot-cougar-2-_-10100936
Schau dir unter Ersatzteile die Explorationszeichnung an, Seite 3 und 4

Du willst den Rahmenteil 40190149 von der Verbindungsstange 40105016 trennen, richtig?
Wenn du mittels Schraubenzieher an der Schraube drehst - dreht sich da die Verbindungsstange mit? Wenn ja, entweder klemmen (bitte ned mit der Zange, sondern passende Klemmbacken) oder an der gegenüberliegenden Seite mittels 2. Schraubendreher gegenhalten. 

Wo hast du denn hin geschrieben? Technischer Support in english: [email protected]


----------



## trolliver (15. Januar 2016)

Warum immer noch unsägliche Philipps- oder gar Schlitzschrauben verbaut werden, zumal an sehr hochpreisigen Produkten, erschließt sich mir nicht bzw. finde ich eine unglaubliche Frechheit! bei heutigen Schraubenpreisen nicht nachzuvollziehen und eigentlich ein Boykottgrund!


----------



## Roelof (15. Januar 2016)

Ev. Hilft auch das Anwärmen der Querstange mit dem Haarfön.


----------



## Roelof (15. Januar 2016)

trolliver schrieb:


> Warum immer noch unsägliche Philipps- oder gar Schlitzschrauben verbaut werden, zumal an sehr hochpreisigen Produkten, erschließt sich mir nicht bzw. finde ich eine unglaubliche Frechheit! bei heutigen Schraubenpreisen nicht nachzuvollziehen und eigentlich ein Boykottgrund!


Stell dir vor, die drehen ihre Spezialschrauben auch noch per Hand ab. 
Edit: mortorq find ich nett:





Quelle rs-randack.de


----------



## trolliver (15. Januar 2016)

Klar kann man es übertreiben mit den Schraubenköpfen, mußte mir auch schon ein Multibitset zulegen. Doch im Radbereich sind doch Inbus seit geraumer Zeit Standard, wenn es um Qualität geht. Daß ein billiger Gepäckträger mit rostenden Kreuzschlitz zusammengehalten wird; meinetwegen. Aber ein ~1000€ (incl. Zubehör)-Anhänger?

Wie gesagt: Frechheit! Allenfalls Nachlässigkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (15. Januar 2016)

Chariot is doch ziemliche Abzocke. Die Dinger kommen seit einigen Jahren aus China. Die Preise steigen jedes Jahr weiter. Wo ist ein Ende? Haben die eigentlich immer noch Schrauben mit imperialem Gewinde in Verwendung?


----------



## Roelof (15. Januar 2016)

Das Imperium schlägt zurück... ich hätte meinen trotzdem nicht missen wollen. 

btw.: du dagst doch auch noch beim Gabelschaft 1" und 1 1/8" und nicht 25,4er od. 31,6er Schaft - oder?


----------



## trifi70 (15. Januar 2016)

Die Benamsung ist ja im Prinzip egal. Aber wenn handelsübliche Schrauben ersatzweise nicht passen, ist das schon ein Ärgernis.

Mit den Zoll-Maßen ist das so eine Sache... weil mein ZOLL-Stock Zentimeter ausgibt.  Man muss dann halt ma rechnen, is aber machbar. Für irwas müssen die 2 Semester Mathe ja gut sein.


----------



## Roelof (15. Januar 2016)

trifi70 schrieb:


> ... wenn handelsübliche Schrauben ... nicht passen...


... bist du nur zur falschen Zeit, am falschen Ort


----------



## andischlandi (15. Januar 2016)

Hallo,
habe nun (doch recht rasch) die Antwort vom Thule Kundencenter erhalten: Die Schrauben sind nicht zu lösen, ggf durch Erhitzen, doch dann hätte ich schiss um den Boby. Erwärmen scheint nicht zu rechen. Im Werk wird, wenn der Body getauscht wird, das Querrohr zersägt.
~17€ + Versand und MWSt. Freundlicherweise gabs gleich die Bestellnummer dazu....
So dann, ich werde wohl auf gutes Wetter warten und die Kiste dann so gründlich es eben geht sauber schrubben.
Vielen Dank Allen hier!


----------



## Roelof (15. Januar 2016)

... andi, olli, ich sag nix mehr...


----------



## trifi70 (15. Januar 2016)

Ohne Worte...

Auch wenn es Dir leider nicht hilft und keine 100% Alternative für jeden ist: was war doch der Singletrailer stressfrei und der Service dazu 1A.


----------



## neural-brain (30. Januar 2016)

michin schrieb:


> Kannst du vielleicht die Schnellspanner nach innen drehen?




irgendwie raffe ich das nicht - hat jmd mal n pic für mich? welcher SP soll denn wo schleifen ??? THX



da es nun ja schon einige gibt, die mit dem Schwalbe BA nicht so zufrieden sind, v.a. im Winter, die Frage, hat jmd schon mal bmx Reifen probiert? v.a. die Maxxis sollen ja, lt. Herstellerhp, echte "allrounder" sein....


----------



## Laura21de (4. Februar 2016)

Kennt ihr Magnic Light? 





Hier am Kinderfahrradanhänger: 

Das ist eine kleine Firma aus Nordrhein-Westfalen.

Vom Hersteller gibt es noch keine Halterung für das Chariot Jogger System.

In Zusammenarbeit mit dem Hersteller, habe ich jetzt eine Halterung entwickelt.
Jetzt muss sich zeigen wie gut es in der Praxis ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (5. Februar 2016)

Servus,

hat jemand die silbernen 20"-Laufräder schon mal gegen andere getauscht? Ich möchte nämlich welche in schwarz haben, finde aber weder 20"-Felgen mit 24 Loch noch Naben mit diesem Stecksystem (wie heißen die?) in der gewünschten Farbe.

Was ich gefunden habe ist eine Schürmann Felge mit 24 Loch, allerdings Kasten-Profil und silber, diese müsste also erst eloxiert oder pulverbeschichtet werden.http://www.kurbelix.de/products/Fah...-20-Zoll-20-Loch-silber-matt.html?cat=165669&
Relativ viel Aufwand also, um nur die Farbe zu ändern...

Jemand Ideen?

Grüße aus Passau!
[email protected]


----------



## Laura21de (5. Februar 2016)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> hat jemand die silbernen 20"-Laufräder schon mal gegen andere getauscht? Ich möchte nämlich welche in schwarz haben, finde aber weder 20"-Felgen mit 24 Loch noch Naben mit diesem Stecksystem (wie heißen die?) in der gewünschten Farbe.
> 
> ...



Lösung: Nutze die Felgen vom CX 1
https://www.bikebox-shop.de/fahrrad...chariot-laufrad-fuer-cx-20-zoll-06-12/a-3237/

Bekommst du aber auch schon gebraucht. Hab auch noch ein zweites SET hier liegen.


----------



## [email protected] (5. Februar 2016)

Danke, aber das ist preislich jenseits von gut und Böse. Dann würde ich eher schwarze 32-Loch-Felgen nehmen und halt acht Löcher auslassen beim Einspeichen.


----------



## Laura21de (8. Februar 2016)

Das ist unsere Soundanlage im CX




http://www.laura21.de/news/2016/das-maedchen-mit-der-mondleiter/


----------



## trifi70 (11. Februar 2016)

neural-brain schrieb:


> da es nun ja schon einige gibt, die mit dem Schwalbe BA nicht so zufrieden sind, v.a. im Winter, die Frage, hat jmd schon mal bmx Reifen probiert? v.a. die Maxxis sollen ja, lt. Herstellerhp, echte "allrounder" sein....


Wir sind damals auf Black Jack gegangen, die rollen vernünftig, bieten Pannenschutz und haben gut Grip auch im Schnee, sind aber leider etwas schmaler. Inzwischen ist der Little Joe (Profil wie Mow Joe, Breite 2.0) für < 20 Eur lieferbar, der scheint mir gut geeignet und wäre mein Favorit. Ev. wäre der Mad Mike noch einen Versuch wert.


----------



## neural-brain (12. Februar 2016)

hab jetzt mal den Rizer in 20 x 2.15 (der 2.35er soll wohl zu breit sein) und den hoyl roller in 20 x 1,75 bestellt, wobei letzterer wohl ein wenig mehr Profil zu haben scheint.... mal abwarten wie sie sich schlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neural-brain (14. Februar 2016)

So die Rizer sind draufgezogen. Lt wage sind sie etwas schwerer als im Netz angegeben, so what. Sind auch schwerer als die originalen (zumindest laut meiner Wage). Weiß jmd was diese genau wiegen? Meine wage sagt 538gr an....

Rechts Rizer links original. Hab sie mal mit 1 bar aufgeblasen. Schauen wir mal wie die Rolleigenschaften so sind...


----------



## tienvangbac (15. Februar 2016)

Hat jemand eine Idee wie man das Plastikteil am Nabenflansch demontieren kann?
Laufrad ist von Chariot Cougar mit dem "Bremsplastik".


----------



## Christiane8 (8. März 2016)

Hat schon jemand Baggyräder gebaut?


----------



## Roelof (9. März 2016)

Was sind Baggyräder??


----------



## trifi70 (9. März 2016)

Ich dänk ma: Buggy?!


----------



## Roelof (9. März 2016)

Chariot - Anhänger - Buggy, jetzt hab ichs. Nein, hab ich noch nicht gebaut. Was willst du denn genau wissen?


----------



## trifi70 (9. März 2016)

Gibs die nich fertig? Je nach Anwendungsfall unten drangesteckt (Buggy) bzw. oben rein (Radhänger). Ich meine, das mal so gesehen zu haben...


----------



## spümco (9. März 2016)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Gibs die nich fertig? Je nach Anwendungsfall unten drangesteckt (Buggy) bzw. oben rein (Radhänger). Ich meine, das mal so gesehen zu haben...


Genau so ist es, neu ab ca. 75, gebraucht 40-50€.
Oder willst Du die Teile nachbauen?


----------



## Christiane8 (10. März 2016)

wollte sie selber bauen.
Vielleicht hat sie ja jemand schon mal gebaut?
Wollte sie mir nur bauen für die Stadt.


----------



## [email protected] (10. März 2016)

Die Frage ist, ob es sich lohnt etwas für 75€ selbst zu bauen, was dann möglicherweise von zweifelhafter Haltbarkeit/Funktion ist.

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...y_country=48&gclid=CKml8_intssCFbYK0wodr0gEXA


Weil ich gerade Fußsack, Babymatte und Jogging Set gekauft habe: Die Preise sind zwar happig, allerdings ist das Zeug wirklich wertig und in Montage und Funktion sehr, sehr durchdacht. Die Entwicklung zahlt muss dann nun mal mitgezahlt werden.

*edit*
oder hier: quasi neu für 55€:
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...r-set-2015-2016-neuwertig-/436506434-217-3897


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (13. März 2016)

Gebraucht gehen sie regelmäßig für ca. 30€ weg bei Ebay. Würde mir den Stress nicht antun, es selbst zu bauen.


----------



## Laura21de (18. März 2016)

Ich verkaufe meinen Thule Chariot CX 1

Es sind auch Ersatzteile wie die 20 Zoll Laufräder, oder das Fahrradset (Kupplung & Deichsel) oder den Multilenker zu bekommen.

Edit: Ist schon weg.


----------



## goegolo (20. März 2016)

Tach.

Wer kennt eine günstige Bezugsquelle für Laufradsätze für den Cougar? Beim Zerlegen der Nabe bröselte gerade das äußere Lager heraus, die Lagerschale dürfte nicht mehr zu entfernen sein. Gut 125€ für ein (!) Laufrad finde ich reichlich teuer.


----------



## neural-brain (20. März 2016)

was ist denn bitte der multilenker? und was hast dir für die LR vorgestellt?


----------



## trifi70 (20. März 2016)

Ist das ein sog. Industrielager? Man bekommt die Schale wieder raus. Mit normalen Heimwerkermitteln. Sag mal, obs so ist, dann kann ich versuchen es zu beschreiben.


----------



## goegolo (20. März 2016)

Ja, es sind Industielager verbaut. Allerdings steckt nur noch die äußere Laufbahn in der Nabe und es gibt keinen Vorsprung um ein Werkzeug zum Ausschlagen anzusetzen. Der Mittelteil der nabe hat einen kleineren Innendurchmesser...

Hab den Hänger heute noch annähernd komplett zerlegt und bin ein wenig entsetzt über den Zustand nach fünf Jahren und ein paar tausend Kilometern im Dauerbetrieb. Alle Bolzen, Schrauben und Muttern sind verrottet, viele der Bolzenlöcher sind geweitet. Das Fahrwerk hat ebenfalls reichlich Spiel entwickelt. Für unser drittes Kind steht ein Lastenrad parat, aber wir hatten gehofft den Chariot noch zum Spazieren gebrauchen zu können.


----------



## trifi70 (20. März 2016)

Ok, die äußere Schale ist unversehrt, das ist gut. Du benötigst die innere Schale und passende Kugeln. Aus dem alten Ring entfernen oder aus neuem Lager (kostet 2 Eur). Nun baust Du quasi ein Lager in der Nabe zusammen, so viele Kugeln wie möglich mit Fett in die äußere Schale einkleben, die innere Laufbahn einsetzen, dann die Kugeln regelmäßig über den Ring verteilen. Nun austreiben (Schlag auf inneren Ring). Auf die Art habe ich so ein Lager bereits ausgetrieben, das war eine kurze Bastelei und dann wars erledigt.

Zur Haltbarkeit allgemein. Auch ich finde: für das was die Dinger kosten, ist die Qualität leider fragwürdig. Für ein paar Touren im Sommer ist es ok, aber dafür gibt man nicht so viel Geld aus. Eigentlich müssten die für Preise an knapp 1000 Eur ran deutlich robuster sein. Ärgerliche Abzocke und: Augen auf beim Gebrauchtkauf.


----------



## goegolo (21. März 2016)

@trifi70: Danke für den Tipp, Deine Vorgehensweise ist einen Versuch wert . Die Bezeichnung der Lager hast Du nicht zufällig noch parat? Ich bestelle sowas gerne bei http://www.agrolager.de/.


----------



## trifi70 (21. März 2016)

Nee, das war kein Chariot. Steht auf dem äußeren Ring... hilft dir ja nix. Kannst Du genau messen? Brauchst außen und innen Durchmesser und Breite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (31. März 2016)

@trifi70: Das Ausschlagen des Lagers hat funktioniert


----------



## Laura21de (3. April 2016)

Thule Chariot Cougar – Seitenläuferdynamo
http://www.chariot-tuning.de/thule-chariot-cougar-seitenlaeufer-dynamo/


----------



## Andi_72 (5. April 2016)

Sauber gelöst.
Zieht der Hänger dann nicht ein wenig einseitig?


----------



## Laura21de (5. April 2016)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Sauber gelöst.
> Zieht der Hänger dann nicht ein wenig einseitig?


Auf beiden Seiten ist der Dynamo


----------



## Andi_72 (5. April 2016)

Alles klar!


----------



## Laura21de (21. April 2016)

Gibt es so ein Schnellspannerset für Fahrräder mit Fahrradanhänger von der Länger her sind die Kurz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (22. April 2016)

Ist das eine Frage? Lange Schnellspanner gibt es im Fachhandel oder über den Weber Onlineschopp.

Zwei Seitenläufer am Anhänger? Das würde meine ganze Lichterfahrung und Überzeugung über den Haufen schmeißen. Nie wieder Seitenläufer... Aber 2 (zwei) ?


----------



## trifi70 (22. April 2016)

Moin moin Oliver. 

Naja, NaDy mit dem Achssystem bei Thule ist nicht so easy zu bauen...  Aber klar: würde Akkus oder Kopplung ans Zugrad (mit NaDy) vorziehen.

Wenn die Spannachsen zu kurz sind, hast Du möglicherweise die falsche Kupplung. Am sinnvollsten ist sowas wie Weber B oder EP, falls es der Rahmen hergibt. Die original Burley, Croozer, Thule/Chariot das ist doch alles irgendwo Murx.


----------



## trolliver (22. April 2016)

Nein, natürlich kein Nabendynamo direkt am Chariot. Wir haben Akkubeleuchtung, aber an Kopplung habe ich auch schon gedacht, der Son macht ja genug Saft. Irgendwie keine Lust auf die Bastelei gehabt... Aber mit Klinkenstecker und -Kupplung aus dem Hifibereich könnte man auch ein zweiadriges Kabel mit nur einem Stecker nehmen. Muß ich glatt mal drüber nachdenken... ;-))


----------



## trifi70 (22. April 2016)

Ja, was "einsteckeriges" hätte ich auch favorisiert. Aber "Klinke"...  Für die elektrische Ankopplung von Anhängern gibt es doch genormte fertige Lösungen. Entweder 7- oder 13-polig.


----------



## trolliver (22. April 2016)

Im Hifi-Bereich arbeiten die mit Querschnitten (jetzt nicht bei der Klinke), da träumen Kilovoltelektriker von.  Die haben alle Gehöre wie Fledermäuse.   Ich glaube, mit der Klinke in 3,5mm ginge das schon in Ordnung. Alternativ alte Lautsprecherstecker. Gibt's kaum noch, ich habe aber noch welche... ;-))

Mit 13poligem Stecker könnte man ja 12 Rücklichter anbinden... das gäbe einen schönen Tannenbaum!


----------



## os88 (19. Mai 2016)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Sauber gelöst.
> Zieht der Hänger dann nicht ein wenig einseitig?


Hi, vom Dynmano merkt man im Fahrbetrieb eigentlich nix.


Laura21de schrieb:


> Auf beiden Seiten ist der Dynamo


nee nee, der Dynamo ist nur auf einer Seite. 


trolliver schrieb:


> Zwei Seitenläufer am Anhänger? Das würde meine ganze Lichterfahrung und Überzeugung über den Haufen schmeißen. Nie wieder Seitenläufer... Aber 2 (zwei) ?


 am normalen Stadtrad haben wir natürlich Nabendynamos, ist halt am Anhänger schwer zu realisieren. Ich fand lange Zeit auch Dynamo-Beleuchtung nicht zeitgemäß und hatte Akkubeleuchtung. Aber beim täglichen Rad- und Anhängerbetrieb ist Dynamobeleuchtung einfach am besten. Insbesonder in Verbindung mit dem Tagfahrlicht. Ich setz mich aufs Rad und hab immer Licht an


----------



## boborow (4. Juni 2016)

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage an die Profis...

Wir haben einen CX2 (vermutlich) Bj 2010 - auf jeden Fall mit dem einteiligen v-förmigen Gurt. Genau diesen Gurt haben wir nur ein mal, in absehbarer Zeit brauchen wir aber einen zweiten. 
Wir hatten mal zu Testzwecken einen neueren CX2 ausgeliehen und der 2-teilige Gurt hat uns schon echt überzeugt.
Da ich eh einen Gurt kaufen muss - gibt es eine Möglichkeit, auf den neueren 2-teiligen Gurt zu tauschen? Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht? Vermutlich bräuchte ich dann die Schnapper am Hänger auch entsprechend neu - da hab ich aber bis jetzt noch nichts passendes gefunden...


----------



## Laura21de (7. Juni 2016)

boborow schrieb:


> Ich hätte da mal eine Frage an die Profis...
> 
> Wir haben einen CX2 (vermutlich) Bj 2010 - auf jeden Fall mit dem einteiligen v-förmigen Gurt. Genau diesen Gurt haben wir nur ein mal, in absehbarer Zeit brauchen wir aber einen zweiten.
> Wir hatten mal zu Testzwecken einen neueren CX2 ausgeliehen und der 2-teilige Gurt hat uns schon echt überzeugt.
> Da ich eh einen Gurt kaufen muss - gibt es eine Möglichkeit, auf den neueren 2-teiligen Gurt zu tauschen? Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht? Vermutlich bräuchte ich dann die Schnapper am Hänger auch entsprechend neu - da hab ich aber bis jetzt noch nichts passendes gefunden...



Wird schwer, da der neue CX ein komplett neues Gurtsystem hat.


----------



## Laura21de (27. Juni 2016)

Da die Feststellfunktion nicht zuverlässig funktioniert nutze ich Brakefix.





http://www.chariot-tuning.de/bremsen/


----------



## Laura21de (12. Juli 2016)

Ein weiteres LED Video vom Thule Chariot CX 1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aspreti (13. Juli 2016)

Hallo in die Runde,

sonst bin ich eher im Classic Forum unterwegs, aber mit meiner Frage zum Lagerwechsel am Chariot CX 1 kann mir hier jemand, so hoffe ich helfen. Unser CX 1 ist 8 Jahre alt ,also vor Thule-Zeit. Leider sind die Wälzlager/Radlager durch und müssen ersetzt werden. Passende Lager habe ich bereits. Trotz Wärmebehandlung mit Föhn und sonstiger Versuche, die Lager gehen nicht raus, im Netz finde ich auch nichts dazu. Hat jemand aus der Runde einen Tipp für mich ? 

Danke, Alex


----------



## Laura21de (7. September 2016)

Thule Chariot Cross, Lite, Sport und Cab sind die neuen Modelle ab 2017.

Alles Bilder und Infos zu den Modellen: https://www.laura21.de/thule-chariot-2017/

Wie ist eure Meinung zu den neuen Modellen?


----------



## Andi_72 (7. September 2016)

Chick, modern, allerdings auch viel Plastik auf den ersten Blick.
Müsste man abwarten, bis alle Details bekannt sind, bzw. auf der Thule HP auftauchen.


----------



## Laura21de (7. September 2016)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Chick, modern, allerdings auch viel Plastik auf den ersten Blick.
> Müsste man abwarten, bis alle Details bekannt sind, bzw. auf der Thule HP auftauchen.



Ich habe gerade die neuen Bilder zu dem CX jetzt Sport in den Blogbeitrag hochgeladen.


----------



## Andi_72 (7. September 2016)

Das viele schwarz lässt die Hänger schwerer erscheinen. Ist der cx  kürzer geworden? Wirkt zumindest so.

Die neuen Hebel für die Buggy-Räder finde ich sinnvoll. Der Drücktaster beim aktuellen Modell ist doch etwas schwergängig und fummelig. Auch die Verstellung der Blattfeder ist so sinnvoller als die Rändelschraube.

Beim schiebbaren Sonnenschutz sehe ich das Problem, dass je nach Straffung der übrige Stoff ins Gesicht des Kindes runterhängt.

Den Multi-Griff des cx1 gibt es anscheinend auch nicht mehr?


----------



## Laura21de (7. September 2016)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Den Multi-Griff des cx1 gibt es anscheinend auch nicht mehr?


Leider nein, auch passt das alte zubehör nicht mehr an die neuen Wagen.


----------



## jazznova (12. September 2016)

Da bin ich froh, dass ich das alte Model vor 2 Monate gekauft habe.
Mich überzeugt das nicht....Vor allem der Griff ist bei dem alten besser zum Joggen bzw. auch im Alltag schöner - wie halt ein Fahrradlenker!
Das Schieben der vorderen Abdeckung sehe ich auch als eventuelles Problem, muss man mal real gesehen haben....Auf den Bilder scheint es nach unten dann druchzuhängen, dafür gibt es aber bestimmt auch eine Lösung mit einer Klammer oder so....


----------



## Laura21de (14. September 2016)

Durch Zufall bin ich gerade auf den Qeridoo KidGoo gestoßen und bemerkt das die Scheibenbremse 1:1 die gleiche ist wie im Chariot CX 1. Somit bekommt man doch auch bezahlbare ersatzteile. Und auch den Adapter um andere Bremssattel anzubauen.

PDF Anleitung

https://www.laura21.de/eltern/index.php/Thread/1462-Ersatzteile-Thule-Chariot-CX-Scheibenbremsen/


----------



## Laura21de (14. September 2016)

Hier ein Bild vom Thule Chariot Sport 2 (früher CX 2)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi_72 (14. September 2016)

Sie sehen schick aus....

Statt der aufwendig, und zudem sehr weit innen angeordneten Reflektoren hätte man sicher auch reflektierende Folie nehmen können?
Unsern cx hab ich mit 3M-Folie ,wie sie auch an Polizeiautos verwendet wird, regelrecht gepflastert.


----------



## Laura21de (14. September 2016)

So konnte nun auch die Preise und den Marktstart herausfinden.
Die Preise liegen zwischen 599€ und 1299€ bei allen neuen Modellen ist das Buggyset inkl.
Marktstart ist in 3-4 Monaten Dez/Jan 17.


----------



## Andi_72 (16. September 2016)

Offizielle Neuheitenpräsentation von Thule für 2017:

http://zweirad-hopf.de/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/Thule-Chariot-Lineup-2017.pdf


----------



## Andi_72 (16. September 2016)

jazznova schrieb:


> Das Schieben der vorderen Abdeckung sehe ich auch als eventuelles Problem, muss man mal real gesehen haben....Auf den Bilder scheint es nach unten dann druchzuhängen, dafür gibt es aber bestimmt auch eine Lösung mit einer Klammer oder so....



Hab mir mal die Zeit genommen, und die Bilder stark vergrößert, und in Ruhe anzuschauen.
Auf diesem Bild sieht es so aus, als sei unter dem Sonnenschutz noch das "Fliegengitter":
https://www.laura21.de/eltern/index.php/Thread/13-Neue-Thule-Chariot-2017-Modelle/
Das würde bedeutet, dass entgegen meiner Annahme, der Sonnenschutz nicht durchhängen würde, sonder auf dem Maschengitter auffliegt.
Links und rechts sind Reißverschlüsse, vermutlich für das Netz, zu sehen. Frage mich jetzt nur, wie man dann "mal eben schnell" die Abdeckung abmacht, um an den Inhalt des Wagens (Kind/er ) zu kommen?

Beim "alten" cx kann man demnach das Verdeck auch weiter öffnen.
Vielleicht kann Laura21 da was zu sagen? Warst du vor Ort?

Interessant finde ich die Bedienung und Verlegung der Scheibenbremse. Der "Hebel" sitz im Drehgriff (!) . Per Drehung wird gebremst...


----------



## jazznova (16. September 2016)

Alles nicht so einfach... Die Bremse ist für mich auch noch so ein Thema, in der Mitte platziert via Drehgriff so wie ich das sehe, dann lieber ne Klassische Bremse.

Ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl, dass Thule nach der Übernahme Geld sparen will bei der Herstellung.
Keine Schwalbe Räder mehr zu sehen, der Griff beim CX ist weg usw...


----------



## Andi_72 (16. September 2016)

Und gleichzeitig packen sie das Buggy-Set mit dabei...Seltsames Konzept? Wo sich Thule doch sonst so gerne alles bezahlen.

Die Drehbremse seh ich auch kritisch. Klar, man muss sie mal live ausprobiert haben. Aber das Verdrehen des Handgelenkes empfinde ich als unangenehm. U.u muss ich hier erst noch einen Schritt nach vorne machen (zB Joggen) um die Drehhülse voll umfänglich bedienen zu können.

Aber das Thema Abschließbarkeit klingt interessant. Das gestaltet sich aktuell doch etwas umständlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laura21de (18. September 2016)

Ich habe mit Thule gestern auf einer Messe nochmal gesprochen, und hab auch eure Fragen an Thule gestellt, ich werde die Tage den Blogbeitrag zu den Thule Wagen überarbeiten und auch nochmal neue Fotos hochladen.


----------



## jazznova (18. September 2016)

Klasse, da bin ich mal gespannt!


----------



## Laura21de (19. September 2016)

*- "allerdings auch viel Plastik auf den ersten Blick"*
Es ist wirklich viel mehr Kunststoff als beim den alten Modellen.

*- "Auch die Verstellung der Blattfeder ist so sinnvoller als die Rändelschraube"*
Nicht alle neuen Modelle lassen sich die Feder verstellen.

*- "Beim schiebbaren Sonnenschutz sehe ich das Problem, dass je nach Straffung der übrige Stoff ins Gesicht des Kindes runterhängt."*
Der neue Sonnenschutz ist seperat über dem Fliegengitter. Hab davon auch ein Bild. 

*- "Frage mich jetzt nur, wie man dann "mal eben schnell" die Abdeckung abmacht, um an den Inhalt des Wagens (Kind/er ) zu kommen?"*
Geht nur wenn man die beiden Reisverschlüsse aufmacht, hier fande ich das alte System besser.

*- "Beim "alten" cx kann man demnach das Verdeck auch weiter öffnen."*
Das ist Richtig.

*- "Interessant finde ich die Bedienung und Verlegung der Scheibenbremse. Der "Hebel" sitz im Drehgriff (!) . Per Drehung wird gebremst..."
- "Die Bremse ist für mich auch noch so ein Thema, in der Mitte platziert via Drehgriff so wie ich das sehe, dann lieber ne Klassische Bremse."*
Ja, das ist ein neues Sicherheitssystem falls der Wagen weg rollt das man noch bremsen kann, neu ist auch das der Sport eine Richtige feststellbremse hat (bekannt von kleineren Chariot Modelle). Für Joggen mit einer Hand ist der Drehgriff sicherlich nicht schlecht, als Kinderwagen nicht wirklich zu Empfehlen.

*- "Ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl, dass Thule nach der Übernahme Geld sparen will bei der Herstellung."*
Ja, da muss ich dir recht geben, es gab einige Punkte wo ich bei dem neuen Chariot Produkte sehr enttäuscht war.

*- "Keine Schwalbe Räder mehr zu sehen."*
Im Handel kann man die Schwalbe Tracer Reifen noch erwerben.

*- "Und gleichzeitig packen sie das Buggy-Set mit dabei...Seltsames Konzept? Wo sich Thule doch sonst so gerne alles bezahlen."*
Es wurde massive gespart, der Stoff und die Verarbeitung ist nicht mehr so hochwertig wie zu Chariot zeiten. Zubehör gibt es ja fast nichts mehr. KEINE WEBER Kupplung, KEIN Walking Set.
Mit den Buggyrädern greifen sie Croozer an, da die es ab Werk liefern.

Aktuell bin ich der Meinung das Leggero und Kids-Tourer die bessere Wahl sind.

P.S. Thule, Croozer und div. billig Hersteller werden in einem Werk in China gebaut.


----------



## Laura21de (22. September 2016)

Es schaut aus wie die alte Bremse am Thule Chariot CX ist es aber nur noch zum teil, der unterschied zum CX liegt darin das die Schreibenbremse beim Sport keine Feststellfunktion hat.





Endlich gibt es beim Thule Chariot Sport eine richtige Feststellbremse (Rot) sie funktioniert zuverlässiger als beim Thule Chariot CX. Hier findet ihr unseren Bericht zum Scheibenbremsen Tuning beim Thule Chariot CX.

Eine ganze menge Bilder findet ihr in dem Artikel "Neue Thule Chariot 2017 Modelle".


----------



## Laura21de (22. September 2016)

Schaut mal *Hydraulische Scheibenbremse am Kinderfahrradanhänger *


----------



## Andi_72 (22. September 2016)

Laura21de schrieb:


> Schaut mal *Hydraulische Scheibenbremse am Kinderfahrradanhänger *
> QUOTE]



Bei dem Bogen hätte eine mechanische Bremse auch mehr Innenreibung als Reibung auf der Scheibe...

Wirklich Klasse Themenaufbereitung, viele gute Bilder.
Und es ist wie ich am Anfang schrieb: man braucht erst mehr Informationen um die Neuerungen wirklich beurteilen zu können.
Der verstellbare Sitz mit dem Rückenfenster ist eine gute Entwicklung. Gerade beim Joggen war es oft nicht möglich in den Hänger zu blicken. Denn durch die getönten Seitenfolien sieht man eigentlich gar nichts....
Die Festellbremse beim cx finde ich gut. Die neue Lösung stelle ich mir etwas pummelig vor, je nach dem wie die Tasche unten hängt.
Das Jogging Set sieht schöner aus. Kann man das Vorderrad auch justieren?

Bin gespannt wie sich die Preise jetzt entwickeln werden. Die Händler werden ja noch einige der "Alten" Modelle im Lager haben, die neuen sind aber nicht nur ein wenig verändert worden, sondern ich habe eher den Eindruck, als habe man bei Thule noch mal alles neu konstruiert.
Das wird m.M. nach ja auch durch die neuen Namen verdeutlicht.

(Mal ganz abgesehen von der Entwicklung der Gebraucht-Hänger-Preise...)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Laura21de (22. September 2016)

Das Joggerrad kann man nicht justieren so wie beim alten Set.


----------



## jazznova (24. September 2016)

Bin am überlegen unseren CX1 wieder zu verkaufen, der ist ja erst 3 Monate alt und dafür den neuen zu kaufen.
Noch ist es ja nicht so bekannt das die neuen kommen....
Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Andi_72 (24. September 2016)

Ich wüsste grad nicht, was am neuen so erstrebenswert neues oder besseres dran wäre, um den cx mit Verlusten zu verkaufen. Zumal die neuen teurer sind, und noch keiner weiß wann sie erhältlich sein werden.
1000.- für ein Produkt das du noch nicht in natura gesehen und ausprobiert hast?
Würd warten, sicher wird es Leute geben, die dem neuen nix abgewinnen können und explizit den alten cx suchen.


----------



## Laura21de (24. September 2016)

jazznova schrieb:


> Bin am überlegen unseren CX1 wieder zu verkaufen, der ist ja erst 3 Monate alt und dafür den neuen zu kaufen.
> Noch ist es ja nicht so bekannt das die neuen kommen....
> Was meint Ihr?


Ich persönlich würde ihn verkaufen.  Vielleicht wäre der Leggero Enso (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/pimp-my-leggero-enso.794804/) auch eine alternative zum neuen Thule Chariot Sport 
Tipp; das Zubehör extra verkaufen, so ist der verlust nicht so hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laura21de (24. September 2016)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Ich wüsste grad nicht, was am neuen so erstrebenswert neues oder besseres dran wäre, um den cx mit Verlusten zu verkaufen. Zumal die neuen teurer sind, und noch keiner weiß wann sie erhältlich sein werden.
> 1000.- für ein Produkt das du noch nicht in natura gesehen und ausprobiert hast?
> Würd warten, sicher wird es Leute geben, die dem neuen nix abgewinnen können und explizit den alten cx suchen.



Teurer sind die neuen Modell nicht wirklich CX + Buggyset kommst du fast auf den Preis von den neuen Modellen.


----------



## jazznova (24. September 2016)

Der Leggero wäre jetzt nicht mein Favorit aber der neue Thule schon eher.
Der hat ein größeres Sichtfeld und de Klappbare Sitz finde ich klasse und vorallem mit dem Durchsichtigen Dach, so kann man bein Schieben sehen was los ist.

Edit:

So eine Nacht darüber geschlafen, heute morgen Joggen und vorhin noch Radfahren.
Der alte bleibt, da weiß ich was ich habe. Der neue soll sich erst mal bewähren !!!
Verlust wäre auch momentan noch zu groß


----------



## talybont (27. September 2016)

Hallo,

kennt wer das Problem, dass sich der Hänger (bei mir ein Cougar 1, Modell 2009, mit Standardkupplung, 2,15" Big Apple) ab Tempo 30 anfängt aufzuschaukeln? Als Julchen noch leichter war, hat es das nicht gegeben. Mittlerweile musste ich die Federung nahezu blockieren, um überhaupt noch einigermassen bergab fahren zu können. Die Einstellung der Federhärte ist ja eher ein Witz.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## HC-65 (29. September 2016)

Guten Morgen.

Ich stehe gerade vor der Entscheidung entweder einen Neuen oder Gebrauchten CX1 zu kaufen. Kann mir jemand die Modellunterschiede der Jahrgänge 2013, 2014, 2015 und 2016 näher bringen? Wann genau hat Thule den Schriftzug "Chariot" gegen den firmeneigenen Schriftzug geändert?

VG, HC-65


----------



## Laura21de (8. Oktober 2016)

HC-65 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.
> 
> Ich stehe gerade vor der Entscheidung entweder einen Neuen oder Gebrauchten CX1 zu kaufen. Kann mir jemand die Modellunterschiede der Jahrgänge 2013, 2014, 2015 und 2016 näher bringen? Wann genau hat Thule den Schriftzug "Chariot" gegen den firmeneigenen Schriftzug geändert?
> 
> VG, HC-65



2013 - 2016 sind gleich, denn es gibt keine 2015 und 2016 Modelle. 

Ich würde eher das 2017 modell kaufen.


----------



## Laura21de (8. Oktober 2016)

Was sagt ihr dazu?






So schaut das ganze mit einer 180mm Hydraulik Scheibenbremse aus.


----------



## Laura21de (8. Oktober 2016)

Thule Chariot Cross 2 (links) & Thule Chariot Sport 2 (rechts)


----------



## Andi_72 (8. Oktober 2016)

180mm Scheibenbremse ist ganz nett, aber male ganz ehrlich, wofür brauch ich diese Bremspower? Wenn ich die Hydraulikbremse per Kupplung mit der Bremsanlage des Bikes verbinden würde, wärs eine wirklich sinnvolle Sache.
Du schreibst auf deiner HP man müsste nichts mehr einstellen. Im Vergleich zu der fummeligen Original-Bremse stimme ich Dir da voll und ganz zu - das Thule-Teil nervt, verstellt sich alle Nas' lang. Sorglos-Bremsen sind Hydraulische aber auch nicht wirklich....


----------



## Laura21de (8. Oktober 2016)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> 180mm Scheibenbremse ist ganz nett, aber male ganz ehrlich, wofür brauch ich diese Bremspower? Wenn ich die Hydraulikbremse per Kupplung mit der Bremsanlage des Bikes verbinden würde, wärs eine wirklich sinnvolle Sache.
> Du schreibst auf deiner HP man müsste nichts mehr einstellen. Im Vergleich zu der fummeligen Original-Bremse stimme ich Dir da voll und ganz zu - das Thule-Teil nervt, verstellt sich alle Nas' lang. Sorglos-Bremsen sind Hydraulische aber auch nicht wirklich....



Ich fahre auf dem Anhänger seit Juli die Bremsen und auf dem Bike nutze ich seit Jahren Hydraulische Scheibenbremsen und außer Belege wechseln musste ich noch nie etwas einstellen.

Original sind bei Leggero 140mm und bei Thule 120mm drauf beides keine Hochwertigen Scheiben, ich hatte dann die auswahl zwischen 160mm und 180mm. Die Bremsleistung mit den 180mm ist Klasse. Man muss auch bedenken das ich kein kleines Baby mehr in dem Wagen fahre, meine Tochter hat die 20kg grenze geknackt, und ich nutze ihn zu 90% als Kinderwagen, in der Bahn & Bus ist die Bremsleistung schon sehr wichtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HC-65 (10. Oktober 2016)

Es ist ein neuer CX1 geworden. 

Pitlock gibt an, dass die Freigabe nur für Weber Kupplungen erteilt wird. Ich möchte zuerst mal die beiliegende Kupplung nutzen, aber gerne beim Pitlock-System bleiben. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Kupplung von Thule und Pitlock SSP-Achsen?


----------



## Laura21de (10. Oktober 2016)

HC-65 schrieb:


> Es ist ein neuer CX1 geworden.
> 
> Pitlock gibt an, dass die Freigabe nur für Weber Kupplungen erteilt wird. Ich möchte zuerst mal die beiliegende Kupplung nutzen, aber gerne beim Pitlock-System bleiben. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Kupplung von Thule und Pitlock SSP-Achsen?



Soweit ich weiß gibt es aktuell keine Weber Kupplung für die 2017 Modelle, die Kupplung hat sich nicht geändert.


----------



## caemis (19. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,
seit einigen Jahren fahre ich mit meinen beiden Kindern einen Chariot (vor Thule), das Baujahr weiß ich leider nicht. Inzwischen laufen die Laufräder derart unrund, dass mich sogar schon Autofahrer darauf aufmerksam machten  - neue originale kaufen kommt nicht in die Tüte, nicht wegen des Geldes, sondern wegen dem Schrott den ich da kaufen würde.

Es gibt hier ja einige mit auf Rollstuhlnabe umgebauten Laufräder - kann mir jemand freundlicherweise einen geeigneten Herstellerlink schicken? Vielen Dank!
Marco


----------



## Laura21de (13. Dezember 2016)

Es gibt wieder neue Bilder 



















https://www.laura21.de/thule-chariot-2017/


----------



## jazznova (13. Dezember 2016)

schon ein schönes Teil, vor allem das große Sichtfeld ist gegen den alten besser.


----------



## ahrensb (13. Dezember 2016)

caemis schrieb:


> Hallo,
> seit einigen Jahren fahre ich mit meinen beiden Kindern einen Chariot (vor Thule), das Baujahr weiß ich leider nicht. Inzwischen laufen die Laufräder derart unrund, dass mich sogar schon Autofahrer darauf aufmerksam machten  - neue originale kaufen kommt nicht in die Tüte, nicht wegen des Geldes, sondern wegen dem Schrott den ich da kaufen würde.
> 
> Es gibt hier ja einige mit auf Rollstuhlnabe umgebauten Laufräder - kann mir jemand freundlicherweise einen geeigneten Herstellerlink schicken? Vielen Dank!
> Marco



Moin!

Ist das Problem immer noch existent? Bei uns hatte es schon sehr geholfen, die Plastikaufnahme, welche in die Speichen greift, um eine Speiche weiterzudrehen.
Cougar denke ich mal, oder?

Es ist teilweise eine Frechheit, was da für minderwertige Lösungen für viel Geld verkauft wurden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahrensb (13. Dezember 2016)

Laura21de schrieb:


> Ich fahre auf dem Anhänger seit Juli die Bremsen und auf dem Bike nutze ich seit Jahren Hydraulische Scheibenbremsen und außer Belege wechseln musste ich noch nie etwas einstellen.
> 
> Original sind bei Leggero 140mm und bei Thule 120mm drauf beides keine Hochwertigen Scheiben, ich hatte dann die auswahl zwischen 160mm und 180mm. Die Bremsleistung mit den 180mm ist Klasse. Man muss auch bedenken das ich kein kleines Baby mehr in dem Wagen fahre, meine Tochter hat die 20kg grenze geknackt, und ich nutze ihn zu 90% als Kinderwagen, in der Bahn & Bus ist die Bremsleistung schon sehr wichtig.



Man könnte nun natürlich hinterfragen, ob die Aufnahme für 180 Scheiben überhaupt zugelassen ist und desweiteren, warum an dem Foto mit dem Scott mechanische Scheibenbremsen dran sind. Wenn du Bremsleistung brauchst,	dann ja wohl am Fahrrad 

Ah ok, das Foto ist nur die Thule Werbung )


----------



## Laura21de (13. Dezember 2016)

ahrensb schrieb:


> Man könnte nun natürlich hinterfragen, ob die Aufnahme für 180 Scheiben überhaupt zugelassen ist und desweiteren, warum an dem Foto mit dem Scott mechanische Scheibenbremsen dran sind. Wenn du Bremsleistung brauchst,	dann ja wohl am Fahrrad
> 
> Ah ok, das Foto ist nur die Thule Werbung )



Das bezieht sich auf den Leggero Enso schau https://www.laura21.de/leggero-enso-scheibenbremsen/

Ich hab an meinem Bike Hydraulische Scheibenbremsen dran.


----------



## hometrails (7. Februar 2017)

Ich hänge mich hier mal dran.

Von den 2017er Chariots gefallen mir die Laufräder optisch ziemlich gut. Als Ersatzteil werden die kaum bezahlbar sein.

Frage: Hat wer mit alternativen Rädern am Chariot Erfahrung, insbesondere hinsichtlich der Naben?!


----------



## Andi_72 (7. Februar 2017)

cx1, bj 2014 , 1.900km , 40% unbefestigt, keine Probleme.


----------



## itchyp (12. Februar 2017)

Ich habe heute beim Thule Lite 1 zugeschlagen. Erst sollte es der cougar werden aber dann wollte ich doch lieber das neuste Modell. Wichtig war mir, dass der hänger leicht ist. Hoffentlich funktioniert die nicht zu verstellende Blattfederung vernünftig. Schwalbe Big Apple in 2,15 sind auch schon bestellt.

Wer Interesse hat, der Deal ist von mir: https://www.mydealz.de/deals/thule-chariot-lite-1-2017-fahrradanhanger-bluegrass-962741

Weiß vielleicht jemand, ob die alte Babyhängematte auch in die 2017er Modelle passt?


----------



## sedimagic (12. Februar 2017)

Wir sind auf der Suche nach einem Fahrradanhänger für unseren 14 Monate alten Sohn. Wir werden hauptsächlich auf Wald- und Feldwegen fahren. Ich glaube der Singletrail wäre für unsere Strecken zu viel des Guten. Es gibt zwar immer wieder Schlaglöcher und andere kleinere Hindernisse auf den Feldwegen, doch glaube dafür reicht auch ein Anhänger von Thule. Am liebsten wäre uns einer mit der Blattfederung. 

Welchen Thule könnt ihr empfehlen? Es sind ja die neuen Modelle heraus gekommen und es gibt wenig Infos dazu. Wir wollten ursprünglich einen CX1 kaufen. Sollen wir lieber zu einem der neuen Modelle greifen? Oder hat Thule in der Qualität nachgelassen und ihr könnt uns andere Hersteller empfehlen?

Erwähnen möchten wir noch, dass wir den Fahrradanhänger an einem Hardtail Elektro MTB fahren werden, welches wir auch noch kaufen werden.


----------



## jazznova (12. Februar 2017)

Ich habe mir letztes Jahr den CX1 gekauft und bin zufrieden. Das die haltbar sind, haben sie ja bewiesen!

Bei den neuen gibt es noch keine Erfahrungen, die kommen ja jetzt erst in den Verkauf.
Mir gefällt bei den neuen die Lösung mit den verstellbaren Sonnenschutz sehr gut und auch das man beim Joggen von hinten rein schauen kann, die Bremse hingegen in der Mitte vom Griff absolut Käse....


----------



## sedimagic (12. Februar 2017)

Ich glaube wir kaufen den CX1. Man braucht den Anhänger und das Fahrradset. Benötigt man sonst noch etwas um den Anhänger am Fahrrad anzubringen?

Müssen wir bei der Auswahl eines Elektro HT MTB auf etwas bestimmtes achten?


----------



## jazznova (12. Februar 2017)

Also beim CX1 ist eigentlich alles dabei für den Hängerbetrieb.
Ich habe noch das Joggerrad und die Buggy Räder. Buggy Räder sind genial, wir gehen viel mit dem CX1 über Felder usw spazieren., der Thule ist dafür einfach genial.


----------



## [email protected] (12. Februar 2017)

Interessant ist, dass man den neuen Cougar 1 etwa 100€ billiger bekommt als den alten, und auch noch mit Buggy-Rädern. Wirklich verscherbelt werden die alten Modelle nicht, eher im Gegenteil.

Wenn ich sehe, dass unser Cougar1 nach nur einem Jahr Einsatz schon etwas knirscht, dann bin ich froh, nicht das neue Modell kaufen zu müssen - mit mehr Plastik für weniger Geld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jazznova (12. Februar 2017)

Auch meine Meinung - ich glaube nicht, dass die neuen wertiger sind.
Die alten sind halt funktionell und robust aufgebaut...die neuen hat man halt optimiert auf Kosten / Nutzen.


----------



## sedimagic (12. Februar 2017)

was ist denn eigentlich für ein Unterschied zwischen dem Fahrradset von Thule und dem von Weber?
https://www.bikebox-shop.de/fahrrad...0]=CX&attrib[Sitzplätze][0]=Einsitzer&first=0

Muss irgendein spezielles Zubehör für ein E-Bike gekauft werden?


----------



## jazznova (12. Februar 2017)

Weber hat eine Schnellkupplung soweit ich das weiß.

Aufpassen bei der Achse am HR. Standard ist nur so eine 08/15 Schnellspanner Achse, ich glaub 135mm. 
Wenn Du Steckachse hast, dann brauchst schon was was anderes....


----------



## talybont (13. Februar 2017)

Von The Robert Axle Project gibt es Steckachsen für Hänger in allen erdenklichen Größen, in meinem Fall 148 Boost. Absolut easy .
Nochwas zur Blattfederung: bei normaler Beladung neigt der Hänger ab 30 km/h zum Aufschaukeln. Mit Kindern unter 10 kg geht es, darüber und mit viel Last wird der Cougar so ekelig, dass ich die Federung blockiere.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## der_lockere (13. Februar 2017)

Hallo! Ich weiß es ist beinahe Häresie (im Chariot Thread), aber folgende Frage: bin gerade hin und her gerissen zwischen einem Chariot (am ehesten Lite 2) und dem Weber Ritschie 2. 
den Preis mal außen vor gelassen, was waere Eure Wahl? 
Einsatzprofil: hauptsächlich Stadtverkehr, Verwendung als Buggy und Laufen mit dem Kleinen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sedimagic (13. Februar 2017)

@talybont: das mit der Blattfederung hört sich nicht gerade toll an. Unser Sohn hat mit 14 Monaten schon 13kg.

Die von Thule haben ja alle Blattfederungen. Gibt es da von anderen Herstellern bessere Lösungen?


----------



## itchyp (13. Februar 2017)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Interessant ist, dass man den neuen Cougar 1 etwa 100€ billiger bekommt als den alten, und auch noch mit Buggy-Rädern. Wirklich verscherbelt werden die alten Modelle nicht, eher im Gegenteil.
> 
> Wenn ich sehe, dass unser Cougar1 nach nur einem Jahr Einsatz schon etwas knirscht, dann bin ich froh, nicht das neue Modell kaufen zu müssen - mit mehr Plastik für weniger Geld.



Wo ist der neue Cougar 100 € billiger? Meines Wissens ist der Lite nicht der Nachfolger vom Cougar sondern vom Cheetah


----------



## [email protected] (13. Februar 2017)

itchyp schrieb:


> Wo ist der neue Cougar 100 € billiger? Meines Wissens ist der Lite nicht der Nachfolger vom Cougar sondern vom Cheetah


Ich dachte, der Lite wäre der Nachfolger. Das zeigt aber, wie die mittlerweile betriebswirtschaftlich ticken: Umbenennen und fast den Preis des ehemals höherwertigen Modells verlangen.


----------



## [email protected] (13. Februar 2017)

sedimagic schrieb:


> @talybont: das mit der Blattfederung hört sich nicht gerade toll an. Unser Sohn hat mit 14 Monaten schon 13kg.
> 
> Die von Thule haben ja alle Blattfederungen. Gibt es da von anderen Herstellern bessere Lösungen?


So Schlimm ist das mit der Blattfederung auch wieder nicht, mann muss sie halt etwas einstellen, wenn man mal viel Zuladung hat.
Ich habs jedoch so gemacht: Federung wird eher auf hart (mehr Gewicht) gestellt, dafür sind Big Apples montiert. So gehen sogar (alte) Kopfsteinpflaser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itchyp (13. Februar 2017)

Na toll und beim Lite kann man die Federung garnicht einstellen und den habe ich jetzt bestellt .

Naja mal sehen, auf wieviel die nichteinstellbaren Federn von Werk eingestellt sind.


----------



## [email protected] (13. Februar 2017)

Mal grundsätzlich: entweder es ist eine Federung verbaut, die verstellbar ist oder man verzichtet drauf. Alles andere macht in meinen Augen keinen Sinn. Wenn der Hänger 10kg wiegt, dann ist die Federung beim 5kg Säugling genauso ingestellt, wie beim 15kg-Kind, mit Kampfgewicht wäre dann 15 oder 30kg. Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass man hier überhaupt von Federung sprechen kann.


----------



## itchyp (13. Februar 2017)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Das ist ja fast schon dreist. Umbenenung des Cheetahs in Cougar (Lite), dann sind die Buggy-Räder zwar inklusive, aber die Federung ist nicht verstellbar.



Der neue heißt nicht Cougar sondern nur Thule Chariot Lite


----------



## [email protected] (13. Februar 2017)

Ok, dann habe ich was gehörig durcheinandergebracht und meine obigen Ausführungen sind freilich nicht haltbar. (Habs editiert)


----------



## sedimagic (13. Februar 2017)

Die Entscheidung ist jetzt schon mal pro CX1 gefallen. Ist für unsere Bedürfnisse am besten geeignet.

Muss jetzt nur noch in Erfahrung bringen welches Zubehör ich brauche um den CX1 an einem Elektro Bike zu montieren.

Werde in der Kaufberatung einen neuen Thread bezüglich Anschaffung des Elektro Bikes erstellen.


----------



## talybont (15. Februar 2017)

[email protected] schrieb:


> So Schlimm ist das mit der Blattfederung auch wieder nicht, mann muss sie halt etwas einstellen, wenn man mal viel Zuladung hat.
> Ich habs jedoch so gemacht: Federung wird eher auf hart (mehr Gewicht) gestellt, dafür sind Big Apples montiert. So gehen sogar (alte) Kopfsteinpflaser.


Maximale Härte, 2,15er BA mit 1 bar und am Cougar 1 geht ab 30 der Punk ab (beladen mit etwa 25 kg - Tochter plus Laufrad). Bin gespannt, wie sich der Cougar 2 verhält.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (15. Februar 2017)

sedimagic schrieb:


> Die Entscheidung ist jetzt schon mal pro CX1 gefallen. Ist für unsere Bedürfnisse am besten geeignet.
> 
> Muss jetzt nur noch in Erfahrung bringen welches Zubehör ich brauche um den CX1 an einem Elektro Bike zu montieren.
> 
> Werde in der Kaufberatung einen neuen Thread bezüglich Anschaffung des Elektro Bikes erstellen.


Bei der Montage des Hängers kommt es drauf an,  welche Achse an deinem neuen Bike verbaut ist.  Die Kupplung für Schnellspanner ist beim Bikeset dabei. Bei Steckachsen musst du eine neue Achse von Thule kaufen.  Entweder X12 oder Shimano.  
Ob Ebike oder nicht ist egal


----------



## [email protected] (15. Februar 2017)

talybont schrieb:


> Maximale Härte, 2,15er BA mit 1 bar und am Cougar 1 geht ab 30 der Punk ab (beladen mit etwa 25 kg - Tochter plus Laufrad).


So weit bin ich noch nicht, 10kg Lebendgewicht und 10-15kg zuladung war es auch bei schwammig vor der Härterstellung.
Ich habe auch 2,15er BAs, aber der Luftdruck ist noch unter 1 bar (genau lässt sichs nicht sagen, weil zu gering für den Rennkompressor).

Unterm Strich hat es sich definitv gelohnt in Big Apples zu investieren, kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## itchyp (15. Februar 2017)

und sind die 2,15 auch noch ok oder sollten es die 2,35 werden, die es jedoch nicht mehr gibt? (bzw. andere reifen mit 2,35 in dem Fall)


----------



## rudi-ritzel (15. Februar 2017)

Sicher das es die Blattfederung ist die das Fahrverhalten verursacht? Ich kann das in der Form nicht wirklich bestätigen. Ich bin letztes Jahr 2 Wochen täglich Seiser Alm und Umgebung gefahren und kann man nicht daran erinnern, dass die Karre stark am schwimmen war. Gut das Kind hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt eher 8 kg. Mit tagesausrustung waren es aber locker 22 kg,verteilt auf Fußraum und Hecktasche.  Dafür hatte ich den Luftdruck immer bei 1.3 - 1,5 b bei Standard Bereifung. Vielleicht ist es wirklich der sehr niedrige Druck den ihr mit den ballonreifen fährt. Ach so. Wir ham nen CX


----------



## talybont (16. Februar 2017)

Alles probiert, selbstLuftdruck auf zwei Bar. Nur das sanfte Blockieren der Federung hat Ruhe reingebracht.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## itchyp (16. Februar 2017)

Heute früh gabs bei Engelhorn sports den Thule CX1 für 639,-. Ich habe den mal zusätzlich bestellt und werde mal prüfen, ob die Verarbeitung wirklich nachgelassen hat zum Lite 1 von 2017. Anders gesagt: Topmodell 2016 gegen Einsteiger 2017 (mit 100€ Aufpreis -  was würdet ihr machen?)


----------



## CrossX (16. Februar 2017)

Kommt ein bisschen drauf an,  was du mir dem Anhänger machen willst. Ich habe mich letztes Jahr bewusst gegen den CX1 entschieden,  weil ich weder die Bremse brauche,  noch diese seitlich abnehmbaren Fenster.  Die Seitenteile fand ich zudem optisch sehr unschön gelöst.  
Bei dem Lite 1 sind zudem die kleinen Räder wohl serienmäßig dabei.


----------



## [email protected] (16. Februar 2017)

Bei 639€ hätte ich sofort zugeschlagen. Ich hab mich damals aus optischen (Lenker) Gründen gegen den CX entschieden. Bei einem solchen Preis wäre das anders gewesen. Zumal ich die Bremse nicht selten vermisse bzw. brauche.


----------



## jazznova (16. Februar 2017)

Bremse wollte ich auch nicht mehr hergeben, wenn man natürlich nur im Flachland unterwegs ist, ok, selbst da sind aber auch Brücken/Unterführungen wo es durchaus Sinn macht.

Wegen den Seitenteile, ich finde ie am CX Klasse, gerade wenn man im Hängerbetrieb ist, kann man vorne zu machen und die Seiten auf.
Wenn vorne auf ist, sieht das Kind nach der Tour aus wie ein Kohlebau Kind. Ich will nicht wissen was da für ein Staub in der Lunge hängt...also für mich ein klares Plus für Seitenscheiben.


----------



## CrossX (16. Februar 2017)

Ich benutze den Cougar ausschließlich als Fahrradgespann.  Ich habe nicht mal andere Räder.  Deshalb auch die Aussage zur Bremse.  Seitenteile lassen sich ja beim Cougar auch öffnen,  so dass während der Fahrt ein guter Durchzug entsteht. 
Deshalb schrieb ich ja,  man muss gucken wofür man den Anhänger nutzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itchyp (16. Februar 2017)

Stimmt es, dass der Cougar ansonsten baugleich zum CX ist?


----------



## CrossX (16. Februar 2017)

Baugleich von Grundaufbau schon,  trotzdem hat der CX1 einige Details besser. 
Als da wären : Bremse,  abnehmbare Seitenfenster,  anderer Griff,  besseres Sitzpolster und etwas robustere Stoffe außen.  Bei den Laufrädern gab es meines Wissens auch Unterschiede.  
Hört sich viel an,  sind aber alles nur Kleinigkeiten,  da zählt wohl in erster Linie die dicke der Brieftasche,  für welches Modell man sich entscheidet


----------



## talybont (16. Februar 2017)

Die abnehmbaren Fenster sind sogar extrem sinnvoll im Sommer. Da kann die Frontplane nämlich zu bleiben.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## talybont (16. Februar 2017)

CrossX schrieb:


> Ich benutze den Cougar ausschließlich als Fahrradgespann.  Ich habe nicht mal andere Räder.  Deshalb auch die Aussage zur Bremse.  Seitenteile lassen sich ja beim Cougar auch öffnen,  so dass während der Fahrt ein guter Durchzug entsteht.
> Deshalb schrieb ich ja,  man muss gucken wofür man den Anhänger nutzt.


Bei meinen beiden gehen Seitenteile nicht zu öffnen (2008, 2013).

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## loko. (16. Februar 2017)

Die abnehmbaren Seitenteile sind schon viel wert und so nen selbstgebauter spritz und staubschutz hält hänger und kinder sauber


----------



## CrossX (16. Februar 2017)

talybont schrieb:


> Bei meinen beiden gehen Seitenteile nicht zu öffnen (2008, 2013).
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


Sie lassen sich nicht komplett öffnen, um vorderen Bereich der Seitenteile sind halt zwei Öffnungen,  durch die dann oft ziehen kann.  Im Winter werden die mit der gleichen Folie wie beim CX1 verschlossen


----------



## jazznova (17. Februar 2017)

Die kleine Öffnung möchte ich meiner Tochter bei geschlossener Front im Hochsommer nicht antun.

Wie dem auch sei, ich sehe das als ein sehr großen Vorteil gegenüber dem Cougar. Letztendlich muss das aber jeder selbst entscheiden. Schlimm das so ein banales Feature nicht Standard ist - da sieht man wieder, wie die Geld verdienen wollen. Wie Garmin mit den GPS Geräten - eine Mafia!


----------



## talybont (17. Februar 2017)

So einen Spritzschutz habe ich auch. Aber der bringt nicht viel, weil der Dreck darüber gewirbelt wird. Man glaubt auch gar nicht, wieviel von den Hängerrädern aufgewirbelt wird. Es helfen eigentlich nur Longboards am Zugrad und Schutzbleche am Chariot oder Verdeck zu oder nur Asphalt.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## deforce (18. Februar 2017)

itchyp schrieb:


> Heute früh gabs bei Engelhorn sports den Thule CX1 für 639,-. Ich habe den mal zusätzlich bestellt und werde mal prüfen, ob die Verarbeitung wirklich nachgelassen hat zum Lite 1 von 2017. Anders gesagt: Topmodell 2016 gegen Einsteiger 2017 (mit 100€ Aufpreis -  was würdet ihr machen?)



Hi itchyp, 
Wie ist deine Erfahrung mit dem Thule Chariot Lite, auch im Vergleich mit dem CX1? Ich stehe vor der gleichen Entscheidung.

Aber das ich mit dem Gedanken spiele, wenn die kleine größer ist, auch noch ein Singletrailer zu kaufen, möchte ich jetzt nicht unendlich viel Geld ausgeben.

Schöne Grüße
Dominik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itchyp (18. Februar 2017)

Der Chariot Lite kam heute an. Ich hatte nicht viel Zeit, hab ihn schnell aufgebaut und er macht erstmal einen sehr guten Eindruck. Die Federung empfand ich als relativ steif, weiß aber nicht genau, ob ich da noch irgendwas machen muss. Ich schau morgen mal in Ruhe. Ich bin auf den CX gespannt.


----------



## itchyp (18. Februar 2017)

Ich glaube ich habe mich schon so auf den lite eingeschossen, dass ich den cx1 garnicht mehr will. Möchte den jemand für 639,- zzgl Versand haben, ansonsten versuche ich die Bestellung zu stornieren. 

Weiß jemand, ob die alte Babyhängematte auch in die 2017er Modelle passt? Ich will ungern 100€ für die neue ausgeben und kaufe lieber die alte bei ebay Kleinanzeigen.


----------



## jazznova (20. Februar 2017)

Ich würde trotzdem beide Vergleichen, jetzt bist ja schon soweit, dass beide kommen.

Zum Zubehör:
Wie ich das so lese, passt vom alten nichts mehr beim neuen. Die Hängematte bringt wohl das eigene Gurtsystem mit.


----------



## itchyp (20. Februar 2017)

ja werde ich auch, was ich beim Lite schonmal seltsam finde, ist, dass der Frontzugang wirklich nur aus Mesh besteht und da keine transparente Plane mehr drüber liegt. Es gibt dazu eine Plane, die man aber immer manuell drüber spannen muss und dann kommt man natürlich nicht mehr an die Reißverschlüsse - das ist also schonmal recht umständlich. Würdet ihr denn mit den Kleinen fahren, wenn es vorne komplett rein zieht?

Die Federung funktioniert eigentlich auch relativ bockig, zumindest gehört schon ein ordentliches Stück Kraft dazu, den Wagen zum einfedern zu bringen. Mag sein, dass ich das unterschätze, wenn erstmal jemand drin sitzt mit 10kg mag es anders sein, aber wer weiß.


----------



## jazznova (20. Februar 2017)

Also wie ich schon oben geschrieben habe, sehe ich den Vorteil beim CX vorne alles zu verschließen und die Seitenteil komplett aufmachen. Daher meine Antwort, beim biken bleibt es vorne eher zu wegen Staub usw.

Federung beim CX ist eigentlich weich, ich merke das schon sehr deutlich, daß die Federung funktioniert.
Vergleich einfach mal, wird das beste sein.


----------



## CrossX (20. Februar 2017)

Wie sind eigentlich eure Erfahrungen mit der Babymatte.  Thule gibt ja an,  ab 0 Monate.  Aber kann man wirklich ein Neugeborenes da rein legen? Ich hab da irgendwie bedenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jazznova (20. Februar 2017)

Wir hatten die Matte ab 6 Monaten genutzt zum Joggen usw. Rad sind wir da noch nicht gefahren.
Ich hätte sie sogar noch viel früher genutzt, meine Frau sah das aber anders 

Meiner Meinung nach sitzen die Würmer darin besser wie in jeden Kinderwagen, durch das mehr oder weniger schweben und der Dämpfung, bekommen die kleinen so gut wie kein Schlag mit. Besser wie jeder Kindewagen, der jede Unebenheit durchreicht.
Meine erste Matte ist an der Naht gerissen, wurde aber anstandslos getauscht, da ist Thule sehr kulant.

Wenn einer noch eine benötigt, unsere ist durch den tausch wie neu.


----------



## [email protected] (20. Februar 2017)

CrossX schrieb:


> Wie sind eigentlich eure Erfahrungen mit der Babymatte.  Thule gibt ja an,  ab 0 Monate.  Aber kann man wirklich ein Neugeborenes da rein legen? Ich hab da irgendwie bedenken.


Die Frage hatten wir uns auch gestellt. (Ich hab auch einen Thread dazu aufgemacht hier)
Wir haben mit zwei bis drei Wochen angefangen, aber nicht im Hängerbetrieb sondern als Kinderwagenersatz. Wir hatten und haben keinen Kinderwagen. Allerdings wohnen wir auch 200m von einem Naturschutzgebiet entfernt, mit jeglichem Kinderwagen wären 80% der Spazierwege hier nicht passierbar, erst Recht nicht mit nur einem Schieber(in). Mit 1,5 Monaten ging es dann mit dem Rad los, jedoch nur ebene Asphaltstrecken und bei Pflastersteinen wurde geschoben.


----------



## CrossX (20. Februar 2017)

Ich glaube,  dann lohnt sich da für mich nicht.  Ich nutze den Hänger ausschließlich am Rad im Gelände.  Radwege gibt es bei uns nicht.  Und ins Gelände weil ich mit dem kleinen Mann noch nicht.  Dann warte ich lieber bis nächstes Jahr,  wenn er von alleine sitzen kann.  Danke zusammen


----------



## [email protected] (20. Februar 2017)

jazznova schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sitzen die Würmer darin besser wie in jeden Kinderwagen, durch das mehr oder weniger schweben und der Dämpfung, bekommen die kleinen so gut wie kein Schlag mit. Besser wie jeder Kindewagen, der jede Unebenheit durchreicht..


Kann ich zu 100% bestätigen, siehe Anhang.


----------



## [email protected] (20. Februar 2017)

CrossX schrieb:


> Ich glaube,  dann lohnt sich da für mich nicht.  Ich nutze den Hänger ausschließlich am Rad im Gelände.  Radwege gibt es bei uns nicht.  Und ins Gelände weil ich mit dem kleinen Mann noch nicht.  Dann warte ich lieber bis nächstes Jahr,  wenn er von alleine sitzen kann.  Danke zusammen


Naja, geschätz kann man mit 3-4 Monaten schon ins Gelände (man darf nur nicht denken, dass man einfach jeden Trail fährt wie früher. Das geht mit dem Hänger nicht).

Es kmmt auch etwas auf die Jahreszeit an: Ich würde nicht drauf verzichten im Frühling/Sommer schon mit ihm Radzufahren wenn er 4 Monate alt ist. Er war war nach den ersten Touren durch den Wald total erschlagen von den Eindrücken, denn was an Bäumen und Ästen vorbeirauscht, wenn man in en Himmel guckt...


----------



## CrossX (20. Februar 2017)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Naja, geschätz kann man mit 3-4 Monaten schon ins Gelände (man darf nur nicht denken, dass man einfach jeden Trail fährt wie früher. Das geht mit dem Hänger nicht).
> 
> Es kmmt auch etwas auf die Jahreszeit an: Ich würde nicht drauf verzichten im Frühling/Sommer schon mit ihm Radzufahren wenn er 4 Monate alt ist. Er war war nach den ersten Touren durch den Wald total erschlagen von den Eindrücken, denn was an Bäumen und Ästen vorbeirauscht, wenn man in en Himmel guckt...


Deshalb meine ich ja,  das es sich zeitlich für mich nicht lohnt.  Der Nachwuchs kommt vermutlich so Mitte Juni.  4 Monate später ist die Saison gelaufen,  da warte ich dann lieber auf den Frühling 2018. So lange kommt dann eben die große Schwester mit auf Tour.  Die ist eh total heiß auf Radfahren mit Papa.  
Nächstes Jahr muss ich dann entweder den Cougar 2 haben,  oder die Mama muss auch einen ziehen [emoji12]


----------



## talybont (20. Februar 2017)

Julia war das erste mal mit sechs Monaten mit im Wald, da war es März. Wäre auch schon früher gegangen, aber zu kalt sollte es auch nicht sein. Philipp ist zwar schon mit fünf Monaten mitgefahren, jedoch ist es mir zur Zeit zu kalt für Touren.


----------



## deforce (20. Februar 2017)

itchyp schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich habe mich schon so auf den lite eingeschossen, dass ich den cx1 garnicht mehr will.


Das ging mir ähnlich. Ich habe mir heute den Cross und Lite angeschaut und habe den Lite gekauft.



itchyp schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob die alte Babyhängematte auch in die 2017er Modelle passt? Ich will ungern 100€ für die neue ausgeben und kaufe lieber die alte bei ebay Kleinanzeigen.


Die neue Matte hat eine neue, nach meinem Urteil eine verbesserte Befestigung. Diese ist nicht nur oben und unten, sowie durch die seitlichen Schnallen befestigt, sondern wird oben, unten und seitlich eingehakt. Dafür ist nach meiner Meinung wesentlich "stabiler" im Hänger verankert. Die Matte wird richtig nach unten gezogen und es bildet sich ein ordentlichen Sitz für die kleine.



itchyp schrieb:


> Es gibt dazu eine Plane, die man aber immer manuell drüber spannen muss und dann kommt man natürlich nicht mehr an die Reißverschlüsse - das ist also schonmal recht umständlich.


Das man nicht an die Reißverschlüsse kommt, finde ich weniger schlimm. Jedoch gibt es keinerlei "Luft"-Öffnung mehr, wenn die Regen-Plane drüber gespannt ist... Auch eine Möglichkeit zur Befestigung halb zu/ halb offen fehlt mir...



CrossX schrieb:


> Wie sind eigentlich eure Erfahrungen mit der Babymatte. Thule gibt ja an, ab 0 Monate. Aber kann man wirklich ein Neugeborenes da rein legen?


Ich habe heute die kleine in die Matte gesetzt (2,5 Monate) und hätte jetzt keine Bedenken mir ihr spazieren/laufen zu gehen. Mit dem Fahrrad über Feldwege ziehen, in welchem auch mal ein Stein oder Schlagloch zu finden ist, würde ich nicht machen. Dafür wird der Kopf nach meiner Meinung zuwenig stabilisiert.
Das Wetter finde ich ebenso eine entscheidende Rolle. Bei Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt kann man die kleinen nicht so einfach einkuscheln und warmhalten. Auch mit speziellen Fußsäcken (Wir haben diverse) findet man immer wieder eine Öffnung/Löchlein in welches es reinziehen kann. Da die kleinen in der Matte nicht "aufliegen" sondern hängen, werden sie ja auch nicht so einfach von "unten" gewärmt.

Ansonsten kann ich zu dem Lite sagen, dass die Verarbeitung einen guten Eindruch macht, der Griff wesentlich besser ist und das Packmaß deutlich kleiner ist! Nun passt er auch in den Kleinwagen meiner Frau. Auch der Verschluss der Buggyräder/ Fahrrad/ Jogginset hat sich verbessert.

Die Federung finde ich persönlich nicht so gut. Zum einen hat das Ding einen sehr geringen Federweg, zum anderen stimme ich itchyp zu, die ist bockig, also hart eingestellt. Wenn die kleine älter und schwerer ist mag dies passender sein aber aktuell bring die Federung eher weniger. Bei der einstellbaren Federung des Cross, war bereits bei geringeren Gewicht deutlich mehr Federung zu spüren. Zusätzlich fehlt bei dem Lite die einstellbare Rückenlehne und anstelle der Heck-Tasche, gibt es ein Heck-Netz. Aber die Punkte sind mir keine 300€ Aufpreis wert.

Bzgl. der Federung beim Lite, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass durch eine andere Blattfeder, die Federung eine merklich bessere Performance abliefern könnte.

Schöne Grüße!
Dominik


----------



## kreisbremser (20. Februar 2017)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Kann ich zu 100% bestätigen, siehe Anhang.


man bekommt aber schon ein wenig angst bei den fehlenden augen.


----------



## itchyp (20. Februar 2017)

deforce schrieb:


> Die Federung finde ich persönlich nicht so gut. Zum einen hat das Ding einen sehr geringen Federweg, zum anderen stimme ich itchyp zu, die ist bockig, also hart eingestellt. Wenn die kleine älter und schwerer ist mag dies passender sein aber aktuell bring die Federung eher weniger. Bei der einstellbaren Federung des Cross, war bereits bei geringeren Gewicht deutlich mehr Federung zu spüren. Zusätzlich fehlt bei dem Lite die einstellbare Rückenlehne und anstelle der Heck-Tasche, gibt es ein Heck-Netz. Aber die Punkte sind mir keine 300€ Aufpreis wert.
> 
> Bzgl. der Federung beim Lite, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass durch eine andere Blattfeder, die Federung eine merklich bessere Performance abliefern könnte.
> 
> ...



Das wäre mir den Aufpreis auch nicht wert. Nochmal zur Federung: man müsste ja nur die beiden Blätter gegen andere tauschen, die mehr Flex haben. Wo könnte man sowas her bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itchyp (20. Februar 2017)

Engelhorn schreibt:

"leider ist bei Ihrer Bestellung ein Problem aufgetreten. Aufgrund einer Lagerdifferenz ist der von Ihnen gewünschte Artikel ausverkauft"

Naja, das wars dann wohl, damit bleibe ich beim Thule Lite


----------



## [email protected] (20. Februar 2017)

Ich glaube kaum, dass sich ein Federntausch lohnt bzw. dass man Plug-and-Play-Lösungen findet. Thule will schließlich auch seine höherpreisigen Gerätschaften verkaufen.

Für mich persönlich wäre das mit der Plane ein Ausschlußkriterium. Das ist mit ein Punkt, den ich von Anfang an am Cougar gut fand.
Ein bisschen werden hier aber Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen. Denn erstens konnte der Cross für 650€ ergattert werden, und zweitens hat selbst der alte cougar für 580€ eine verstellbare Federung (mit aufklappbaren unteren Seitenteilen), Hecktasche, Wasserdichtheitheit ohne externe Plane. Die Bremse fehlt ihm zwar, aber dafür ist er doch noch mal günstiger alsder CX.
Noch eine Sache, die Buggyräder sind zwar nun dabei, aber wenn Babymatte und Joggingset je 30€ mehr kosten, dann ist dieses Schmankerl auch wieder relativ.


----------



## itchyp (20. Februar 2017)

Evtl ist die Radaufhängung inklusive der Federeinheit ja gegen das entsprechende Ersatzteil des Cross oder Sport tauschbar. Wenn ich mir so die Ersatzteillisten unter Downloads ansehe, sieht das ziemlich kompatibel aus. 

https://www.thule.com/de-de/de/bike-trailers/multisport-trailers/thule-chariot-lite-2-_-10203002


----------



## jazznova (20. Februar 2017)

Also bevor ich Anfang zu basteln, kauf ich lieber den anderen.
Ist ja nicht nur die Federung die den unterschied macht.
Ich sehe es einfach so, Radfahren ist mein Hobby und dann kann der Hänger auch was kosten, ich will ja das meine kleine auch Spaß hat und dazu gehören auch ne gescheite Federung und eine perfekte Belüftung ohne das Sie ein "Kohlebau" Kind wird

Wenn ich paar Meter in der Stadt rumrutschen will, dann passt auch was günstiges.


----------



## aemkei77 (21. Februar 2017)

Ich habe bei meiner mit 3 Monaten angefangen, mit Schlafsack im Winter nie zu kalt. 
Habe noch den Cougar, auch da war die Federung viel zu hart, deshalb bin ich immer einiges an Ballast mitgefahren


----------



## sven kona (21. Februar 2017)

Hi . 
Also wir hatten nur Cx .
Es gab kein Kinderwagen , Buggy oder anderes . Jetzt kommt der 4 te Geburtstag . Nie Probleme gehabt . 
Erst im sack bzw Tragetasche dann Hängematte etc . 

Grüße


----------



## Ohaasis (21. Februar 2017)

Hat jemand nen Vergleich zum Croozer Kids plus gemacht bevor er einen Thule Chariot gewählt hat?


----------



## deforce (21. Februar 2017)

itchyp schrieb:


> Nochmal zur Federung: man müsste ja nur die beiden Blätter gegen andere tauschen, die mehr Flex haben. Wo könnte man sowas her bekommen?


Ich habe das Federungsproblem nun für mich gelöst. Die Federung besteht aus zwei Blattfedern, eine kurze und eine lange. Die kurze ist über der langen montiert, so dass immer beide Federn einfedern müssen. Ich habe nun die kürzere unter die längere gelegt und nun federt nur die längere Blattfeder. Zeitaufwand 30 min. Das Resultat ist, eine weichere Federung. Für unsere kleine ist dies nun wesentlich passender. Zusätzlich werde ich noch ein BigApple montieren und damit sollte es passen.

So ist der Auslieferungszustand:






So sieht es nach dem Umbau aus:







[email protected] schrieb:


> Für mich persönlich wäre das mit der Plane ein Ausschlußkriterium


Die Plane ist tatsächlich Mist! Heute hat es genieselt und die kleine saß komplett isoliert drinnen. Ich werde noch eine Plane im Zubehört kaufen und mir von meiner Mutter zwei Reißverschlüsse einnähen lassen, die man von unten und oben öffnen kann, so kann man wenigstens für etwas Belüftung sorgen.

Schöne Grüße
Dominik


----------



## der_lockere (21. Februar 2017)

Wegen der Sache mit der Plane: Sehe ich dass richtig, dass es nur mehr den Chariot Sport mit den öffenbaren Außenfenstern gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (21. Februar 2017)

Der Cross müsste das auch haben:

"Bewährte Spezifikationen wie der *anodisierte Aluminium-Rahmen* mit der Überrollkäfig-Funktion, die *einstellbare Blattfederung*, *abnehmbare Seitenscheiben* und das *2-in-1 Wetter Verdeck* bleiben weiterhin bestehen."


----------



## itchyp (21. Februar 2017)

OK das mit der Federung probiere ich gleich heute abend.

Mit der Plane betrifft es wohl leider nur den Lite, richtig?


----------



## der_lockere (21. Februar 2017)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Der Cross müsste das auch haben:
> 
> "Bewährte Spezifikationen wie der *anodisierte Aluminium-Rahmen* mit der Überrollkäfig-Funktion, die *einstellbare Blattfederung*, *abnehmbare Seitenscheiben* und das *2-in-1 Wetter Verdeck* bleiben weiterhin bestehen."



Also hier steht das nicht dabei: 																						  Thule Chariot Cross Der vielseitige Anhänger, Joggingtransporter und Buggy mit hohem Komfort und Flexibilität für Familien mit einem aktiven Lebensstil Roarange_DarkShadow ThuleBlue_Poseidon Ab €899,00 Mehr lesen									   
und auch im Video wird es nicht gezeigt beim Cross.


----------



## hometrails (21. Februar 2017)

Wo gibt/gab es denn den Cross um 650 Euro?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## itchyp (21. Februar 2017)

hometrails schrieb:


> Wo gibt/gab es denn den Cross um 650 Euro?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Wer sagt, dass es den für 650 € gibt?


----------



## itchyp (21. Februar 2017)

deforce schrieb:


> Ich habe das Federungsproblem nun für mich gelöst. Die Federung besteht aus zwei Blattfedern, eine kurze und eine lange. Die kurze ist über der langen montiert, so dass immer beide Federn einfedern müssen. Ich habe nun die kürzere unter die längere gelegt und nun federt nur die längere Blattfeder. Zeitaufwand 30 min. Das Resultat ist, eine weichere Federung. Für unsere kleine ist dies nun wesentlich passender. Zusätzlich werde ich noch ein BigApple montieren und damit sollte es passen.
> 
> So ist der Auslieferungszustand:
> 
> ...



Wie hast du denn das schwarze Kunststoffgehäuse über den linken beiden Schrauben auf dem 2. Bild ab bekommen? Ich habe Angst da irgendwas kaputt zu brechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deforce (21. Februar 2017)

itchyp schrieb:


> Wie hast du denn das schwarze Kunststoffgehäuse über den linken beiden Schrauben auf dem 2. Bild ab bekommen? Ich habe Angst da irgendwas kaputt zu brechen.


Du musst die Schraube lösen an welcher der Stoff im Rahmen befestigt ist. Anschließend sind auf der Innenseite des Rahmen zwei Kreuzschlitz-Schrauben (Schwarz), wenn du diese löst kannst du das Kunststoffgehäuse abziehen. Am einfachsten von unten links (am Ende der Blattfedern) dort ist eine runde Versteifung, diese ist an den Rahmen geclipst... 

Um das Stoffteil wieder zu spannen, einfach einen stabilen Faden oder Draht (ich habe ein Stück Schaltzug verwendet) durch die Öse fädeln und ziehen...

hier noch ein Bild zur Erläuterung:


----------



## itchyp (21. Februar 2017)

Danke dir, das ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Kann ich nur jedem empfehlen, der sich den Lite holen will.


----------



## hometrails (21. Februar 2017)

itchyp schrieb:


> Wer sagt, dass es den für 650 € gibt?






[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum, dass sich ein Federntausch lohnt bzw. dass man Plug-and-Play-Lösungen findet. Thule will schließlich auch seine höherpreisigen Gerätschaften verkaufen.
> 
> Für mich persönlich wäre das mit der Plane ein Ausschlußkriterium. Das ist mit ein Punkt, den ich von Anfang an am Cougar gut fand.
> Ein bisschen werden hier aber Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen. Denn erstens konnte der Cross für 650€ ergattert werden, und zweitens hat selbst der alte cougar für 580€ eine verstellbare Federung (mit aufklappbaren unteren Seitenteilen), Hecktasche, Wasserdichtheitheit ohne externe Plane. Die Bremse fehlt ihm zwar, aber dafür ist er doch noch mal günstiger alsder CX.
> Noch eine Sache, die Buggyräder sind zwar nun dabei, aber wenn Babymatte und Joggingset je 30€ mehr kosten, dann ist dieses Schmankerl auch wieder relativ.


----------



## [email protected] (22. Februar 2017)

Jemand hatte hier einen CX1 für 650€ bei engelhorn sports bestellt (ein seriöser Shop), die haben die Bestellung dann jedoch storniert aufgrun eines Fehlers. Daher kam es überhaupt zu dem Vergleich zwischen CX und Lite, lagen preislich in diesem Fall halt nicht weit auseinander.


----------



## itchyp (22. Februar 2017)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Jemand hatte hier einen CX1 für 650€ bei engelhorn sports bestellt (ein seriöser Shop), die haben die Bestellung dann jedoch storniert aufgrun eines Fehlers. Daher kam es überhaupt zu dem Vergleich zwischen CX und Lite, lagen preislich in diesem Fall halt nicht weit auseinander.



Ja das war ich. Sorry, ich dachte du redest vom 2017er Cross.


----------



## hometrails (22. Februar 2017)

Ah okay, danke euch! Ich habe jetzt auch einen Chariot Cougar 2016 dazustehen und heute kommt noch ein Lite. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## itchyp (22. Februar 2017)

hometrails schrieb:


> Ah okay, danke euch! Ich habe jetzt auch einen Chariot Cougar 2016 dazustehen und heute kommt noch ein Lite.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


OK super,
sag mal was zum Vergleich wenn es so weit ist.


----------



## Ohaasis (22. Februar 2017)

Bei Zweirad Stadler gibt es ordentlich Rabatt auf die neuen Modelle Wayne es interessiert!


----------



## geländesportler (22. Februar 2017)

Servus zusammen, 
hat sich schon jemand den cross gekauft? Vielleicht kann derjenige Klarheit darüber bringen, ob die Seite geöffnet werden kann? Wieviel Fassungsvermögen hat so die Tasche hinten?


----------



## Ohaasis (22. Februar 2017)

Hab mir den Cross heute bei Fahrrad XXL angeschaut. Die Seiten kann man leider nicht öffnen. Die Tasche ist auch eher klein.
Interessant finde ich dass man den Sitz umklappen kann und das Kind dann mehr liegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geländesportler (23. Februar 2017)

Ohaasis schrieb:


> Hab mir den Cross heute bei Fahrrad XXL angeschaut. Die Seiten kann man leider nicht öffnen. Die Tasche ist auch eher klein.
> Interessant finde ich dass man den Sitz umklappen kann und das Kind dann mehr liegt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 577635


Mercy für die Auskunft. Würdest du den mit deinem Santa ziehen wollen?


----------



## Ohaasis (23. Februar 2017)

geländesportler schrieb:


> Mercy für die Auskunft. Würdest du den mit deinem Santa ziehen wollen?



Ne passt farblich nicht zusammen 

Hab noch ein altes Hardtail, das wird Straßen- und Forstweggerecht umgebaut.


----------



## itchyp (28. Februar 2017)

hometrails schrieb:


> Ah okay, danke euch! Ich habe jetzt auch einen Chariot Cougar 2016 dazustehen und heute kommt noch ein Lite.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Wie siehts aus, konntest du mal beide vergleichen?


----------



## hometrails (1. März 2017)

Oh weh, nein. [emoji53] Der Lite ist direkt zurück gegangen und ich habe beim Stadler den Cross bestellt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## itchyp (1. März 2017)

Kannst du das evtl. auch begründen? Bisschen mehr Infos wären wohl auch für potentielle Käufer nicht schlecht.


----------



## hometrails (1. März 2017)

Mir gefallen die 2017er Modelle optisch noch besser. Zudem wollte ich dann doch nicht auf die Verstellung der Blattfederung verzichten.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hometrails (2. März 2017)

Der Cross ist da. Optisch sehr geil, alles trotz Plastik wertig.

Tante Edit: Was wirklich etwas schlechter gelöst ist, ist die Regenplane. Für ins aber völlig ausreichend.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## CrossX (2. März 2017)

Was für eine Regenplane überhaupt? Ich habe noch den Cougar, der ist ohne Plane dicht. Haben sie das geändert?

Gesendet von meinem Moto G (4) mit Tapatalk


----------



## hometrails (2. März 2017)

Ich meine nur die Klarsichtbahn über dem Netzgitter der Öffnung. Beim alten meine ich hat man mit Reißverschluss die Folie geschlossen? Bei den neuen das Netzgitter und die Folie wird über 6 Haken drüber gespannt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itchyp (3. März 2017)

Das ist wirklich ziemlich blöd gelöst mit der Plane, denn wenn man die jedes mal so kompliziert drüber fummeln muss, dann kostet das wertvolle Zeit und nerven. Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich die Plane denn wirklich nur bei Regen nutzen soll oder auch wenn es trocken ist. Ohne ziehts ja doch etwas im Wagen und nicht dass das auf die Augen geht - Wie handhabt ihr das?

Spürst du beim Cross beim Griff auch etwas Spiel?


----------



## talybont (3. März 2017)

Ohne die Plane fliegt vorne immer ein wenig Dreck rein, dass lässt sich nie ganz vermeiden.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hometrails (3. März 2017)

Ja der Klappmechanismus hat etwas Spiel. Stört mich nicht. Was Spiel hat lebt. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## geländesportler (5. März 2017)

Frage: bekommt ihr den cougar 1 oder cx 1 problemlos in den Kofferraum eines Kombis? Das kleinere Klappmass, ist zur Zeit das einzige Kaufargument für ein neues Modell.


----------



## DianaD80 (5. März 2017)

Kommt auf den kombi an... wir haben einen audi a6 und da ging der cx1 gut rein.


----------



## CrossX (5. März 2017)

DianaD80 schrieb:


> Kommt auf den kombi an... wir haben einen audi a6 und da ging der cx1 gut rein.


Kunststück,  der Kofferraum vom aktuellen A6 ist auch größer als meine erste Wohnung [emoji12] 
Im meinen Peugeot 407 hat er aber auch problemlos rein gepasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DianaD80 (5. März 2017)

Wir haben noch den Vorgänger A6. Der ist nicht unbedingt ein Raumwunder..der neue ist ja eher noch kleiner geworden...


----------



## rudi-ritzel (5. März 2017)

Cx1 im aktuellen Octavia ist kein Problem


----------



## Milan0 (5. März 2017)

Ich habe den Cougar1 in meinen 2er Jetta geladen


----------



## aemkei77 (5. März 2017)

Ich hatte den cougar 1 im c-max und jetzt Im glk (der keinen besonders großen Kofferraum hat). Räder, kupplingsstange und Handgriff müssen halt ab


----------



## [email protected] (6. März 2017)

Kann man pauschal nicht sagen, aber in einem Passat-Kombi war's ziemlich eng. Bei einem A4-Kombi fand ich es frech, dieses Gefährt einen Kombi zu nennen. Geht zwar rein, irgendwie, aber mehr auch nicht.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (8. März 2017)

Wir verkaufen unseren Chariot Cougar1 mit Scheibenbremsenumbau!





Mehr Bilder in meiner Galerie. Bitte nur PN.


----------



## husaberg_pue (27. März 2017)

Servus,

Ich stehe auch kurz davor mir einen Thule SPort 2 zu holen. Ich habe allerdings das Problem, dass er öfters mal draußen übernachten wird (also der Thule  ). Kann mir jemand eine Regenplane empfehlen, die eine durchschnittliche Regenschauer auch wirklich abhält?

MfG PÜ


----------



## joch3nlafave (28. März 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe leider keine Antwort zu der letzten Frage und werfe ganz dreist eine andere Frage in den Raum...vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen. Ich bin dabei einen Chariot CX (wohl aus 2009) wieder zu beleben. Nun habe ich festgestellt, dass die Laufäder Spiel haben. Sie lassen sich etwas hin und her bewegen in Steckrichtung der Achsen (also horizontal). Nun meine Frage: Woran kann das liegen? Passt da irgendetwas nicht an den zwei Schalen der Trommelbremsen? Kann man die Einstecktiefe der Steckachsen justieren? Ich wäre sehr dankbar für einen Tipp.

VG
Jochen


----------



## DanielHH (28. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen, kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Ich habe den Chariot Cougar 2 und das Problem, das bei uns der Boden einen Riss hat. Ein Segelmacher würde das reparieren, aber nur dann, wenn ich die Bespannung abmontiere und ihm bringe. Kann man das Ding abmontieren und als Laie wieder befestigen? Hat jemand von Euch damit schon Erfahrungen gemacht? Viele Grüße und danke! Daniel


----------



## DanielHH (28. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen, kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Ich habe den Chariot Cougar 2 und das Problem, das bei uns der Boden einen Riss hat. Ein Segelmacher würde das reparieren, aber nur dann, wenn ich die Bespannung abmontiere und ihm bringe. Kann man das Ding abmontieren und als Laie wieder befestigen? Hat jemand von Euch damit schon Erfahrungen gemacht? Viele Grüße und danke! Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sven kona (28. März 2017)

Kann man justieren . Müsste ich jetzt in d Garage runter aber ich glaube mich zu entsinnen das dort ne 6 Kant Mutter ist die gekonnterer wird . 

Grüße


----------



## Yiari (7. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

vielleicht kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen. Wir haben lange überlegt, welchen Kinderanhänger wir nun kaufen sollen...
Jetzt ist es der CX2 geworden. Haben ihn inkl. Fahrradset für 843€ bestellt und gerade wurde er ausgepackt und aufgebaut.

Entscheidendes Kriterium waren vor allem die seitlich zu öffnenden Fenster. Außerdem wollten wir eine Federung haben, gepolsterte Sitze und die Bremse fanden wir nicht schlecht.

Jetzt sind wir nicht 100% begeistert, weil:
1. Der Lenker hat ziemlich viel Spiel! Ist das normal? Hat da jemand einen Lösungsvorschlag oder guckt sich das weg 
2. die Bremse scheint nicht richtig zu funktionieren. Sie schleift. Und die Feststellbremse bekomme ich gar nicht fest . Anziehen und roten Knopf drücken funktioniert nicht.
Muss man hier die Bremse irgendwie erst einstellen, wenn man den Wagen zum ersten Mal aufgebaut hat?

Was sind eure Erfahrungen mit der Bremse? Muss man oft nachjustieren?
Wir würden den Anhänger auch gerne bei unseren Urlauben am Meer nutzen. Klar...nicht das allerbeste (wegen Salz und Sand)...aber theoretisch müsste er das doch schon mitmachen...oder was machen Leute die in der Nähe des Meeres wohnen.

Und noch eine Frage:
Wir bekommen die Babyhängematte von einer Freundin geliehen. Leider ist da keine Stange dabei...die brauchen wir aber, richtig? Hat hier jemand mal eine eigene Lösung gebastelt?

Herzliche Grüße
Yiari


----------



## beenert (7. April 2017)

1. Lenkerspiel ist leider schon im Neuzustand normal.
2. Beim Bremsenschleifen hilft nur eine penible Einstellung, leider kommt das jedoch immer mal wieder. Ist ein bekanntes und nervendes Manko ...
3. Feststellbremse funktioniert bei uns, da wurde bei der letzten Generation ab 2013 auch nachgebessert. 
4. Stange benötigt man, Selbstbaulösung müsste aber auch funktionieren. Die benötigten Löcher kannst du am Rahmen innenliegend finden. 

Viel Erfolg
Benedikt


----------



## [email protected] (8. April 2017)

Stange müsste leicht zu kaufen sein, weil die bei jeder Babymatte dabei ist, man sie aber nur für den Zweier braucht.


----------



## DerHackbart (18. April 2017)

Da es aktuell die Thule Chariot Cheetah 1 Anhänger für schlappe 365€ gibt bin ich drauf und dran so einen so zu bestellen, statt einen gebrauchten Cougar 1 für mehr Geld zu erstehen.

Auf eine Federung kann ich wohl verzichten. Die Fahrten werden sich auf Fahrradwege beschränken und die Strecken werden nicht wahnsinnig lang sein.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Cheetah?


----------



## schraubenkopf (21. Juni 2017)

Gibt es eigentlich irgendeine alltagstaugliche und haltbare Lösung, die Buggyräder zu klappen statt sie umständlich und mit am Ende schmutzigen Hängen unten raus fallen zu lassen und oben reinzustecken? 
Jedes mal wenn ich die Dinger umbaue frage ich mich, ob die Ingenieure von Chariot ihre Produkte auch selbst nutzen/genutzt haben. Sowas baut doch keiner der täglich zwei Mal die Räder umbaut. Vor allem ist das ja kaum möglich wenn ein Kind im Anhänger sitzt, erst recht wenn er angekuppelt ist. Technisch wäre die Klapplösung ja ohne weiteres machbar.


----------



## itchyp (21. Juni 2017)

schraubenkopf schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich irgendeine alltagstaugliche und haltbare Lösung, die Buggyräder zu klappen statt sie umständlich und mit am Ende schmutzigen Hängen unten raus fallen zu lassen und oben reinzustecken?
> Jedes mal wenn ich die Dinger umbaue frage ich mich, ob die Ingenieure von Chariot ihre Produkte auch selbst nutzen/genutzt haben. Sowas baut doch keiner der täglich zwei Mal die Räder umbaut. Vor allem ist das ja kaum möglich wenn ein Kind im Anhänger sitzt, erst recht wenn er angekuppelt ist. Technisch wäre die Klapplösung ja ohne weiteres machbar.



Ja finde ich auch ziemlich dämlich gelöst, zumal ich die Räder immer dran lasse, wenn ich den Hänger ankupple und erst zum Schluss die Räder abmache, bevor ich los fahre. Der Wagen lässt sich dann mit Kind natürlich nur sehr schwer anheben.


----------



## rudi-ritzel (21. Juni 2017)

schraubenkopf schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich irgendeine alltagstaugliche und haltbare Lösung, die Buggyräder zu klappen statt sie umständlich und mit am Ende schmutzigen Hängen unten raus fallen zu lassen und oben reinzustecken?
> Jedes mal wenn ich die Dinger umbaue frage ich mich, ob die Ingenieure von Chariot ihre Produkte auch selbst nutzen/genutzt haben. Sowas baut doch keiner der täglich zwei Mal die Räder umbaut. Vor allem ist das ja kaum möglich wenn ein Kind im Anhänger sitzt, erst recht wenn er angekuppelt ist. Technisch wäre die Klapplösung ja ohne weiteres machbar.



Vielleicht muss nicht jeder Käufer dir Räder 2 mal am Tag umstecken? Natürlich wäre eine andere Lösung denkbar. Die Frage ist nur ob sie dann auch bezahlt werden will


----------



## schraubenkopf (21. Juni 2017)

Aus der Garage holen: Räder hochbauen. Fahren zum Ziel: Räder runter. Ziel verlassen: Räder hoch. Rein in die Garage: Räder runter. 4 Mal umbauen für eine Fahrt z.B. zum Kindergarten oder Einkaufen
Aus der Garage holen: Räder hochbauen. Fahren. Rein in die Garage: Räder runter. 2 Mal umbauen für eine Rundfahrt ohne Zwischenhalt.
Das dürften ziemlich viele Kunden sein, die die Räder mindestens 2 Mal hin und her bauen. 

Den VersaWing (2) hat man damals mit dem Stecksystem entwickelt, nachdem die Kundenzufriedenheit mit dem ersten VersaWing(?) (der mit den Schrauben zum Lösen der Räder) nicht ganz so hoch war. Warum man damals nicht weiter gedacht hat als das Tauschen der Schraube durch einen Schnellverschluss ist die Frage, weshalb ich so genervt von dem Teil bin. Mittlerweile stelle ich den Anhänger ohne Buggyräder in die Garage, weil mir die Umbauerei zu blöd ist. Natürlich schön auf die Kupplung, die für den Kontakt mit dem Beton nicht gemacht ist.

Wenn der VersaWing aus Plaste die Belastung aushält wäre es ja durchaus denkbar, das Teil zu überarbeiten und auszudrucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi_72 (21. Juni 2017)

Ich kippe den Hänger immer um 90° auf den Griff.
Dann sind die Räder in einer bequemen Arbeitshöhe, man hat beide Hände frei (sonst muss eine Hand den Hänger festhalten) und sie fallen auch nicht nach unten.


----------



## CrossX (21. Juni 2017)

Warum montiert ihr ständig die Räder dran und wieder ab zum Biken? Der Anhänger lässt sich doch an der Deichsel wunderbar manövrieren. Ich habe nicht mal diese Buggyräder und komme prima zurecht


----------



## Andi_72 (21. Juni 2017)

Nutze ihn oft als "Einkaufswagen", da wärs ohne Buggyräder sehr sportlich. Oder beim Arztbesuch nehm ich den Hänger aus Diebstahlgründen lieber mit in die Praxis. Andersrum hängt der Hänger so tief, dass ich ihn nicht mit nach unten montierten Rädern ziehen kann.
Und bei MTB-Touren kommt alles ab was geht....


----------



## rudi-ritzel (21. Juni 2017)

Anscheinend gibt es einen sehr breiten einsatzbereich der Hänger. Wenn ich damit unterwegs bin dann bleibt der Hänger in der Regel am bike und die Räder on Top

An allen drei bikes lassen sich die buggyräder auch angekoppelt umstecken. Kind rein, anschnallen, Knopf drücken und Hänger etwas kippen und schon fallen sie raus. Oben drauf, Knopf drücken, reinfallen lassen. Ingesamt ne Sache von nicht mal einer Minute. Finde ich jetzt persönlich nicht so tragisch. Aber der Hänger gehört nicht fest in den Alltag. Mag sein das es sich dann anders anfühlt. Mir ist sowas aber weitaus lieber als irgendwelche klapprigen mechanischen klappmechanismen 

Ride on [emoji1303]


----------



## schraubenkopf (27. Juni 2017)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Ich kippe den Hänger immer um 90° auf den Griff.
> Dann sind die Räder in einer bequemen Arbeitshöhe, man hat beide Hände frei (sonst muss eine Hand den Hänger festhalten) und sie fallen auch nicht nach unten.


Das geht aber nur leer. Wenn da ein Kind mit Einkauf, Spielzeug, Trage, Wickelzeug etc drin ist wird das ja keiner tun.
Ob man bei montiertem Anhänger noch akzeptabel an die Räder ran kommt ist ja auch eine Frage des Laufrads. Ich habe u.a. ein 26er Reiserad, da komme ich gerade so mit den Buggyrädern an die Kupplung. 

Mir geht es vor allem darum, dass Chariot der Marktführer war und ordentlich Geld abgenommen hat, dennoch bei der Innovation stark geschwächelt hat. Warum kein Anhänger mit Klappräder, fest eingebautem Solarlicht, Öldruckfederung, abtrennbarem Fliegengitter, Sonnenschutz, etc.? Immerhin kann man ja jetzt die Deichsel hochklappen.... Die ist auch ein Krampf im Laden, solange man nicht gerade bei dm oder im Baumarkt ist. Achja, hatte ich das fehlen einer von Vorne aus bedienbaren Parkbremse bemängelt? Das lässt sich bei den scheibengebremsten Modellen immerhin noch nachrüsten, aber meiner hat die Schwertbremse.


----------



## talybont (27. Juni 2017)

Im Urlaub hatte ich zwei Wochen einen Croozer for2. Was für ein Gelump. OK, dieOriginalkupplung vom Croozer ist besser als die Chariot und der Stauraum ist auch größer. Die Befestigung der Plane vorne mittels Klett finde ich auch OK, aber der Rest? War froh, daheim wieder den Cougar 2 zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rudi-ritzel (28. Juni 2017)

schraubenkopf schrieb:


> Das geht aber nur leer. Wenn da ein Kind mit Einkauf, Spielzeug, Trage, Wickelzeug etc drin ist wird das ja keiner tun.
> Ob man bei montiertem Anhänger noch akzeptabel an die Räder ran kommt ist ja auch eine Frage des Laufrads. Ich habe u.a. ein 26er Reiserad, da komme ich gerade so mit den Buggyrädern an die Kupplung.
> 
> Mir geht es vor allem darum, dass Chariot der Marktführer war und ordentlich Geld abgenommen hat, dennoch bei der Innovation stark geschwächelt hat. Warum kein Anhänger mit Klappräder, fest eingebautem Solarlicht, Öldruckfederung, abtrennbarem Fliegengitter, Sonnenschutz, etc.? Immerhin kann man ja jetzt die Deichsel hochklappen.... Die ist auch ein Krampf im Laden, solange man nicht gerade bei dm oder im Baumarkt ist. Achja, hatte ich das fehlen einer von Vorne aus bedienbaren Parkbremse bemängelt? Das lässt sich bei den scheibengebremsten Modellen immerhin noch nachrüsten, aber meiner hat die Schwertbremse.



Ironie oder?


----------



## AN23mm (1. August 2017)

Hallo allesamt,

Bei mir ist Nachwuchs unterwegs
Ich liebäugel etwas mit den neuen Thuleanhängern. Vor allem, da sie vom Packmaß im Vergleich zu den alten in meinen Kofferraum passen. Da ich von den Bremsen des Cx nichts gutes gehört habe und diesen drehgriff des sport nicht mag, überlege ich einen Cross (vorzugsweise im SSV) zu kaufen und dem hydraulische Bremsen zu verpassen. So würde die Bremskraft gleichmäßig verteilt. Der Cross hat ja wie auf den Bildern zu sehen erstmal keine Aufnahme dafür. Hat jemand von euch ne Vorstellung wie man sowas angehen kann? Oder meint ihr ca. 300 Euro aufpreis sind  belüftete seitenscheiben und den kompromiss mit dem drehhebel aber dafür überhaupt Bremsen wert? Die deichsel muss für mich nicht abschließbar sein, daherfür mich irrelevant.

Vielen Dank für eure Ideen!

Lg


----------



## hometrails (1. August 2017)

Es gibt ein Bremsaddon für den Cross. Ob es was taugt, keine Ahnung. Die Bremsen nutzen ohnehin nur beim Schieben, nicht beim Biken.

Wenn wer noch die Thule/Syntace x12 142mm Steckachse braucht, gern eine PN an mich. Mein Canyon ist im Eimer und für das neue Radl mit Boost brauchte ich eine neue Achse.


----------



## AN23mm (1. August 2017)

Mein Beileid zu deinem Canyon.. Ja diese Bandbremsen habe ich auch gesehen. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass die taugen.


----------



## hometrails (1. August 2017)

Ist es bei euch so bergig und seid ihr soviel zu Fuß unterwegs? Bei einem 2er Hänger würde ich persönlich auch über eine Bremse zumindest nachdenken, aber beim Einser mit 70% radeln und Rest spazieren, joggen und einkaufen nicht. Nicht alles was es gibt, muss man haben.


----------



## AN23mm (2. August 2017)

Da magst du recht haben.☺ Ich weiß nicht so genau wo es uns beruflich hinschlägt und derzeit ist es noch sehr flach, aber ich wollte halt gerne inlineskaten mit dem jogger set und das würde ich nur mit ausgeglichenen Bremsen tun wollen
 Nicht, dass man dann unbeabsichtigt Richtung Graben abbiegt. Habe auch vor den 2er zu nehmen, allein schon weil wir vor haben den auch als alleinigen Kinderwagen zu nehmen und da kann man (ähm auch meine Frau) zu fuß keine radtaschen mehr fürn einkauf nehmen. Hatte auch den leggero enso angeschaut, aber der passt leider ( ist n 1er wohlgemerkt) nicht in unseren Kofferraum. 
Also ich nehme mal an, eine Scheibenbremse mit hydraulik komplett navhzurüsten inkl.aufnahme hat noch keiner gemacht?


----------



## itchyp (2. August 2017)

hometrails schrieb:


> Es gibt ein Bremsaddon für den Cross. Ob es was taugt, keine Ahnung. Die Bremsen nutzen ohnehin nur beim Schieben, nicht beim Biken.
> 
> Wenn wer noch die Thule/Syntace x12 142mm Steckachse braucht, gern eine PN an mich. Mein Canyon ist im Eimer und für das neue Radl mit Boost brauchte ich eine neue Achse.


Habe dir eine PN geschickt.


----------



## CrossX (2. August 2017)

Ich hätte auch noch eine Steckachse, eben wegen Umstieg auf Boost


----------



## hometrails (2. August 2017)

AN23mm schrieb:


> Da magst du recht haben.[emoji5] Ich weiß nicht so genau wo es uns beruflich hinschlägt und derzeit ist es noch sehr flach, aber ich wollte halt gerne inlineskaten mit dem jogger set und das würde ich nur mit ausgeglichenen Bremsen tun wollen
> Nicht, dass man dann unbeabsichtigt Richtung Graben abbiegt. Habe auch vor den 2er zu nehmen, allein schon weil wir vor haben den auch als alleinigen Kinderwagen zu nehmen und da kann man (ähm auch meine Frau) zu fuß keine radtaschen mehr fürn einkauf nehmen. Hatte auch den leggero enso angeschaut, aber der passt leider ( ist n 1er wohlgemerkt) nicht in unseren Kofferraum.
> Also ich nehme mal an, eine Scheibenbremse mit hydraulik komplett navhzurüsten inkl.aufnahme hat noch keiner gemacht?


Okay, Skaten ist auf jeden Fall ein Argument.

Überlegt euch das mit dem alleinigen Kinderwagen noch einmal. Ich bin da auch recht schmerzfrei und wir haben zeitig mit ca. 4 Monaten angefangen. Kleinere Touren.

Die Kinder hängen da aber schon sehr drin, Säuglinge und Babys wollen viel an die frische Luft. Die Hängematte wäre mir für Neugeborene als alleiniges Mittel zuviel des Guten.

Gesendet von meinem P01MA mit Tapatalk


----------



## CrossX (2. August 2017)

Nur der Thule wäre mir auch zu wenig. Die Hängematte ist klasse, aber gerade Neugeborene liegen mMn nach zu steil da drin. Mein Sohn ist jetzt 9 Wochen und kann den Kopf schon recht fest halten. Trotzdem wird er noch mehr rum geschüttelt als im Kinderwagen. Und er sieht halt beim spazieren gehen die Eltern nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AN23mm (2. August 2017)

Finde die Hängematte auch super. Die würde ich auch auf jeden Fall nehmen. Hab mir letztens Kinderwägen aller Art angeschaut und probegeschoben.. N halbwegsordentlicher Kombikinderwagen für Neugeborene aufwärts kostet jetzt nicht viel weniger als der Thule Cross + Hängematte und rein abrolltechnisch können sie trotzdem den 20 Zollrädern nicht das Wasser reichen.
@hometrails: Wie meinst du das mit dem Hängen? Kriegen die Kleinen nichts mehr von der Welt mit? Und wollen dann lieber aussteigen, sodass der Wagen meist leer durch die Gegend geschoben wird? Denkst du bei nem extra Kinderwagen wäre das anders?

Das mit dem Sehen sehe ich nicht so problematisch. Richtig sehen können sie ja doch erst mit 7 - 8 Monaten und imho ist die Umwelt viel interessanter als immer Himmel zu sehen und gelegentlich mal ein Gesicht das komische Fratzen macht :-D Das was du über den Kopf gesagt hast, bereitet mir schon bisschen Sorgen. Hast du das schonmal mit einem Nackenhörnchen probiert (insofern es sowas in der Größe gibt EDIT: gibts, hab grade nachgeschaut) oder war dir das zu viel Stoff in der Nähe von Mund und Nase?

Werd mal bei Fahrradhändlern in der Umgebung nachfragen gehen, ob sie sich das mit dem Nachrüsten von hydraulischen Scheibenbremsen überhaupt vorstellen können. Wenn die das schon für unmöglich halten, sollte ich vielleicht dann auch die Finger davon lassen. 300 Euro Aufpreis, die man für den Sport für mechanische zahlt finde ich trotzdem happig..


----------



## hometrails (2. August 2017)

AN23mm schrieb:


> Finde die Hängematte auch super. Die würde ich auch auf jeden Fall nehmen. Hab mir letztens Kinderwägen aller Art angeschaut und probegeschoben.. N halbwegsordentlicher Kombikinderwagen für Neugeborene aufwärts kostet jetzt nicht viel weniger als der Thule Cross + Hängematte und rein abrolltechnisch können sie trotzdem den 20 Zollrädern nicht das Wasser reichen.
> @hometrails: Wie meinst du das mit dem Hängen? Kriegen die Kleinen nichts mehr von der Welt mit? Und wollen dann lieber aussteigen, sodass der Wagen meist leer durch die Gegend geschoben wird? Denkst du bei nem extra Kinderwagen wäre das anders?
> 
> Das mit dem Sehen sehe ich nicht so problematisch. Richtig sehen können sie ja doch erst mit 7 - 8 Monaten und imho ist die Umwelt viel interessanter als immer Himmel zu sehen und gelegentlich mal ein Gesicht das komische Fratzen macht :-D Das was du über den Kopf gesagt hast, bereitet mir schon bisschen Sorgen. Hast du das schonmal mit einem Nackenhörnchen probiert (insofern es sowas in der Größe gibt EDIT: gibts, hab grade nachgeschaut) oder war dir das zu viel Stoff in der Nähe von Mund und Nase?
> ...


Lass mich raten. Euer erstes Kind? [emoji6]


----------



## AN23mm (2. August 2017)

Sicher, sonst würde ich ja vermutlich die Hälfte meiner Fragen nicht stellen :-D


----------



## hometrails (2. August 2017)

AN23mm schrieb:


> Sicher, sonst würde ich ja vermutlich die Hälfte meiner Fragen nicht stellen :-D


War nicht böse gemeint. Genießt die Zeit, aber gönne euch einen richtigen Kinderwagen. Im Abverkauf oder gebraucht gibt es da schon brauchbares ab 200 EUR. Ob es dann auch den Buggyaufsatz braucht wenn ihr einen Chariot habt, ist wieder was anderes.


----------



## ccpirat (2. August 2017)

Die Hängematte ist erst ab 3-Monate.

Für den "alten" Thule Chariot gab es direkt eine Babytragetasche, die lag richtig im Wagen. Das ist dann wirklich ein guter Ersatz. 
Keine Ahnung ob diese Tasche in die neue Generation passt.

http://bieg.com/epages/1a0bc832-466...34ed2d97d/Products/1401500429909&Locale=de_DE


----------



## CrossX (2. August 2017)

ccpirat schrieb:


> Die Hängematte ist erst ab 3-Monate.
> 
> Für den "alten" Thule Chariot gab es direkt eine Babytragetasche, die lag richtig im Wagen. Das ist dann wirklich ein guter Ersatz.
> Keine Ahnung ob diese Tasche in die neue Generation passt.
> ...


Thule gibt selbst auf der Internetseite an, dass die Hängematte ab dem ersten Monat ist. Mein kleiner fühlt sich auf jeden Fall schon für kurze Strecken wohl. Nach 500m ist er jedes Mal eingeschlafen


----------



## AN23mm (2. August 2017)

hometrails schrieb:


> War nicht böse gemeint. Genießt die Zeit, aber gönne euch einen richtigen Kinderwagen. Im Abverkauf oder gebraucht gibt es da schon brauchbares ab 200 EUR. Ob es dann auch den Buggyaufsatz braucht wenn ihr einen Chariot habt, ist wieder was anderes.


Hab ich auch nicht so verstanden das selbe auch mit dem Preis haben mir meine Schwiegereltern auch eben empfohlen:-D insbesondere fürn Winter scheint mir eine Lösung wo das Baby flach liegt und von allen Seiten eingepackt werden kann auch besser zu sein. Tut der Hängematte fürs Frühjahr ja trotzdem keinen Abriss..

Die Nummer mit der Tragetasche ist aber auch echt nice.. Bei der Hängematte passt auch die alte nicht mehr, also vermute ich leider dass die Tasche ebenso nicht passt.


----------



## der_lockere (3. August 2017)

Hallo, 

Wegen der Hängematte und Kleinkind: Von der Ergonomie her sollte das Baby so viel wie möglich gerade und auf relativ fester Matratze liegen --> gerade wenn der / die Kleine mal einschläft und dann vielleicht drei Stunden am Stück schläft kann sie gleich in der Babywanne eines normalen Kinderwagens liegen. Die kann man auch abmachen wenn man heimkommt das Babay schläft und man es mit in die Wohnung nehmen will. 
IMHO ist die Hängematte schon ok um Strecken zu überbrücken, aber halt nicht für dauerhaftes Liegen / Schlafen beim Spazieren. Hier in AT bekommst Du derzeit z.B. den Maxi Cosi Mura 4 Plus um die €250.- über diverse Gebrauchtbörsen. Ist ein Top-Kinderwagen und auch sehr wendig und gute schaumgefüllte Reifen. 

Ich kenne das rumtüfteln vor dem ersten Kind noch sehr gut (unserer ist jetzt 18 Monate) und es kommt dann einfach vieles anders als man gedacht hat   (Es könnte z.B. sein dass ihr ein Tragekind habt, das par tou nicht in den Wagen will, hatten Freunde von uns die sich zwei Wägen gekauft hatten (Jogger extra) --> besser am Anfang mal nicht zuviel kaufen und dann bei Bedarf nachkaufen).


----------



## rudi-ritzel (3. August 2017)

Die Tragetasche ist für den Winter super geeignet. Allerdings ist sie sehr kurz sodass die nutzbare Zeit sehr schnell vorbei ist. Darum hatte ich sie damals auch nur geliehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neural-brain (6. August 2017)

eine Frage: wenn ich beim cross bzw sport die Liege nach hinten gestellt habe (sodass die Kids "besser" schlafen können), kann dann der Korb trotzdem noch hochgeklappt werden ???


----------



## Mircwidu (7. August 2017)

neural-brain schrieb:


> eine Frage: wenn ich beim cross bzw sport die Liege nach hinten gestellt habe (sodass die Kids "besser" schlafen können), kann dann der Korb trotzdem noch hochgeklappt werden ???


Hallo wenn ich dran denke probiere ich es heut Mal aus.
Ich bin beim Sport immer noch bissl unglücklich das die Folie / Regen Cover nur noch einzeln dabei ist. 
Meine Idee war vielleicht noch einen Sonnenschutz zu kaufen und den Stoff durch eine derbe Folie zu ersetzten. Hat wer ne Ahnung wo ich den Sonnenschutz einzeln bekomme? Hat auch den Vorteil daß es verschiebbar ist


----------



## hometrails (7. August 2017)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Hallo wenn ich dran denke probiere ich es heut Mal aus.
> Ich bin beim Sport immer noch bissl unglücklich das die Folie / Regen Cover nur noch einzeln dabei ist.
> Meine Idee war vielleicht noch einen Sonnenschutz zu kaufen und den Stoff durch eine derbe Folie zu ersetzten. Hat wer ne Ahnung wo ich den Sonnenschutz einzeln bekomme? Hat auch den Vorteil daß es verschiebbar ist


Bei jedem Händler, der muss es bei Thule bestellen oder für ca. 15 EUR bei Thule direkt. Stehe deshalb mit denen auch gerade in Kontakt. [emoji6]


----------



## Mircwidu (7. August 2017)

hometrails schrieb:


> Bei jedem Händler, der muss es bei Thule bestellen oder für ca. 15 EUR bei Thule direkt. Stehe deshalb mit denen auch gerade in Kontakt. [emoji6]


Hast du das gleich vor? Vielleicht warte ich da den ersten Erfahrungsbericht von dir ab


----------



## Mircwidu (7. August 2017)

neural-brain schrieb:


> eine Frage: wenn ich beim cross bzw sport die Liege nach hinten gestellt habe (sodass die Kids "besser" schlafen können), kann dann der Korb trotzdem noch hochgeklappt werden ???


Hab's gerade getestet. Funktioniert leider nicht


----------



## hometrails (7. August 2017)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Hast du das gleich vor? Vielleicht warte ich da den ersten Erfahrungsbericht von dir ab


Ja mir geht es um genau das Gleiche. [emoji6] Ich werde so ein Teil bestellen, damit ich die 4 Clips habe und dann bei einem Nähstudio um die Ecke was zaubern lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flexhäxler (27. August 2017)

Servus, 
wollte euch meinen gepimpten Thule Cross nicht vorenthalten. 
Kann mit unserem kleinen da schon gut über die Feldwege bei uns fahren 
Sind Specialized Big Roller in 20 Zoll mit 2.8


----------



## jazznova (27. August 2017)

Das sieht ja Brutal aus, musst noch auf tubeless umbauen 

Hab meinen CX1 auch vor 2 Wochen verkauft und einen Cross wie Du in Rot gekauft. Unsere kleine fühlt sich im Cross sehr wohl, der tausch hat sich aus meine sicht mehr als gelohnt.


----------



## CrossX (27. August 2017)

Was ist an dem Cross den so viel besser?


----------



## itchyp (27. August 2017)

Würde mich auch interessieren. Ist denn beim Cross die Sache mit der Regenplane anders gelöst? Sieht so aus, als sei die oben fest verbaut unterm Griff.


----------



## hometrails (27. August 2017)

itchyp schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren. Ist denn beim Cross die Sache mit der Regenplane anders gelöst? Sieht so aus, als sei die oben fest verbaut unterm Griff.


Oha, sieht gut aus, rollt doch aber sicher wie ein Sack Nüsse oder? [emoji6]

Die Regenplane wird bei den aktuellen Modellen über 6 Ösen gespannt und lässt sich oben unter dem Netz reinknüllen, das immer 4 gehalten bleiben.

Ich fand das bei den Vorgängern auch besser, aber da gab es wohl zu viele clevere Eltern die bei 20 Grad + x und Sonne die Kabine regelmäßig zur Sauna gemacht haben.


----------



## jazznova (27. August 2017)

Klarer Vorteil finde ich:
kleineres Packmaß
Unsere kleine hat im Innenraum mehr Platz
Bessere Sicht nach draußen - Vorne wie auch zur Seite
Verstellbare Rückenlehne
Sonnenschutz variabel einstellbar und vor allem über dem Fliegengitter und nicht untern drunter wo das Kind dran zerren kann


Zum Thema Abdeckplane, auch die finde ich besser wie beim CX - Wir hängen die Plane nur unten ein und befestigen oben nur mit dem Haken in der Mitte und klappen das zusammen, somit läuft der Regenschutz von unten nach obene Dreieckförmig. Unsere Tochter genießt eine gute Belüftung und ist trotzdem vor Dreck geschützt.
Das ging beim CX1 nicht, da muss man unten aufmachen, wie blöd von unten wo der dreck fliegt, hätte man das andersrum gemacht, wäre es besser gewesen.


----------



## Mircwidu (27. August 2017)

jazznova schrieb:


> Zum Thema Abdeckplane, auch die finde ich besser wie beim CX - Wir hängen die Plane nur unten ein und befestigen oben nur mit dem Haken in der Mitte und klappen das zusammen, somit läuft der Regenschutz von unten nach obene Dreieckförmig. Unsere Tochter genießt eine gute Belüftung und ist trotzdem vor Dreck geschützt.
> Das ging beim CX1 nicht, da muss man unten aufmachen, wie blöd von unten wo der dreck fliegt, hätte man das andersrum gemacht, wäre es besser gewesen.


Jetzt erschliesst sich mir endlich die mittlere Befestigung. Muss ich morgen direkt mal versuchen. Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## husaberg_pue (28. August 2017)

Servus,

Seit ein paar Wochen ist unsere kleine aus der Hängematte raus und sitzt nun im Baby Supporter. Ich habe allerdings das Gefühl, dass dieser nicht richtig durchdacht ist. Der Platz zwischen dem Unterteil, welches den unteren Rücken stützt und der Kopfstütze ist so groß, dass sie dort mit den Schultern hineinrutscht und dadurch immer das Kinn auf der Brust hat. Ich habe behelfsmäßig ein gefaltetes Handtuch dort hineingelegt, so richtig gefallen tut es mir aber noch nicht. Sitzen eure Kinder auch so komisch da drin?

MfG PÜ


----------



## hometrails (28. August 2017)

husaberg_pue schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Seit ein paar Wochen ist unsere kleine aus der Hängematte raus und sitzt nun im Baby Supporter. Ich habe allerdings das Gefühl, dass dieser nicht richtig durchdacht ist. Der Platz zwischen dem Unterteil, welches den unteren Rücken stützt und der Kopfstütze ist so groß, dass sie dort mit den Schultern hineinrutscht und dadurch immer das Kinn auf der Brust hat. Ich habe behelfsmäßig ein gefaltetes Handtuch dort hineingelegt, so richtig gefallen tut es mir aber noch nicht. Sitzen eure Kinder auch so komisch da drin?
> 
> MfG PÜ


Oha, bin auch gerade dabei das Teil zu bestellen, da wir mit 7 Monaten, 8,5 kg und 72cm nicht mehr so recht in die Hängematte passen. [emoji2]


----------



## Flexhäxler (3. September 2017)

hometrails schrieb:


> Oha, sieht gut aus, rollt doch aber sicher wie ein Sack Nüsse oder? [emoji6]
> 
> Die Regenplane wird bei den aktuellen Modellen über 6 Ösen gespannt und lässt sich oben unter dem Netz reinknüllen, das immer 4 gehalten bleiben.
> 
> Ich fand das bei den Vorgängern auch besser, aber da gab es wohl zu viele clevere Eltern die bei 20 Grad + x und Sonne die Kabine regelmäßig zur Sauna gemacht haben.


Servus
also die Regenplane habe ich bisher noch gar nicht groß genützt. sie wird aber über 6 Haken schnell geplant und ist relativ kompakt. 
Es gibt ja noch das Sonnenrollo, das verwende ich auch als Dreckschutz. 
Rollwiderstand hab ich mir auch ziemlich krass vorgestellt aber der Reifen rollt supergut, bei 0,8bar oder so in der Art (kann man nicht genau messen) empfinde ich es als kaum schwerer als mit den Standard Reifen. Durch die schmale Felge steht der Reifen ja recht schmal auf der Straße und wird nur breit wenn er über Sachen rollt. Die Thule Reifen haben glaube ich auch recht genau das gleiche gewogen. 
Ich finde es super und werde auch so schnell nicht mehr zurückbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freirider (6. September 2017)

Hallo,

Ich habe jetzt auch den Sport 1 bestellt und möchte ihn zwecks besserer Dämpfung auf dickere Reifen umbauen.

Mich würde interessieren wie sich der Reifen auf der dünnen Felge in Kurven verhält, knickt der bei wenig Luftdruck nicht ab?

Ich wollte nämlich schön breite BMX Felgen aufspeichen, so kann der Reifen mit weniger Luftdruck gefahren werden und hat theoretisch mehr seitenhalt. Vielleicht ist das aber auch etwas übertrieben!

Gruß


----------



## talybont (6. September 2017)

Es ist übertrieben!! [emoji6]


----------



## Mircwidu (6. September 2017)

Das mit der Regenplane funktioniert sehr gut. Mittig hinten befestigt und dann wie in einem Dreieck befestigt 
Bzgl


Freirider schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe jetzt auch den Sport 1 bestellt und möchte ihn zwecks besserer Dämpfung auf dickere Reifen umbauen.
> 
> ...


Gute Wahl.
Aber wie zu Hölle willst du in die Kurve braten das der Reifen am Hänger weg knickt? Eher kippt das Ding. Also übertrieben!!!!


----------



## CrossX (6. September 2017)

Der Anhänger ist ja auch eher für gemäßigtes Gelände geeignet.  Wer mit seinen Kindern Trails runter nageln will,  kauft sich besser einen Singletrailer.  Deshalb finde ich solche Modifikationen auch eher sinnfrei.


----------



## Freirider (7. September 2017)

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich werde mich hüten mit dem Hänger irgendwelche Trails zu fahren!!
Selbst mit einem Singletrailer halte ich das für etwas fragwürdig.
Sicherheit des Passagiers geht immer vor!
Ich vermute nur, dass er sich mit den Reifen auf normalen Wegen in gemäßigtem Tempo bereits in Kurven aufschaukeln kann weil der äußere Reifen eventuell nachgibt. Das sehe ich aber dann recht schnell und Reifen sind ja gleich gewechselt.

Gruß


----------



## CrossX (7. September 2017)

Bevor du den Reifen von der Felge ziehst,  liegt der ganze Anhänger auf der Seite.  
Da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen.  Mit Anhänger fährt man eh deutlich vorsichtiger als ohne.  Obwohl die Straßenlage erstaunlich gut ist


----------



## sven kona (7. September 2017)

Den Reifen zieht nichts von der Felge . 

Fahr seit 2,5 Jahren 2,35 er big Apple . Und wo das Kind ganz klein war mit minimal Druck da passiert garnichts .

Grüße


----------



## jazznova (7. September 2017)

Hat einer das Joggerrad bei den neuen Thule?
Bei meinen CX konnte man das komplette Rad mit Aufnahme immer Einstecken und auch komplett wieder herausnehmen.

Bei den neuen Thule Modell ist das nicht mehr so einfach.
Wenn das Rad komplett montiert ist, lässt es sich nicht mehr so einfach einstecken/herausnehmen, das ganze verkeilt sich und man muss das Rad aus der Aufnahme lösen.
Sehr umständlich gelöst oder Einzelfall bei mir?


----------



## husaberg_pue (8. September 2017)

jazznova schrieb:


> Hat einer das Joggerrad bei den neuen Thule?
> Bei meinen CX konnte man das komplette Rad mit Aufnahme immer Einstecken und auch komplett wieder herausnehmen.
> 
> Bei den neuen Thule Modell ist das nicht mehr so einfach.
> ...



Du musst die Mutter vom Schnellspanner einfach nur etwas weiter aufdrehen, wie früher bei den Federgabeln. Ich sehe da eigentlich kein Problem.

MfG PÜ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cbert80 (17. September 2017)

Ich will/muss das Griffgummi am Schiebebügel neu machen. Welches habt ihr da verwendet?


----------



## gstyleds (26. September 2017)

Darf ich mal kurz dazwischen grätschen? Ich stehe auch vor dem Kauf eines Anhängers und frage mich, ob Schutzbleche am Zugrad (Fully oder Hardtail, auf jeden Fall ein MTB) Pflicht sind? Oder fahrt ihr ohne, da die Hänger genügend Spritzschutz bieten?


----------



## bankettfritz (26. September 2017)

kommt immer drauf an wo man lang fährt, wenn das Verdeck zu ist kommt beim Kind nichts an.
bei offenem Verdeck(nur das Fliegengitter),dann kommt halt Staub rein.


----------



## gstyleds (26. September 2017)

Zunächst geht es um 3 km zum Kindergarten und zurück – auf Nebenstrassen und einem nicht asphaltierten, aber doch gut befestigten Wanderweg. Da ich das nicht bei Regen vorhabe, sondern nur bei guter Witterung, würde ich wohl erst mal ohne Schutzbleche starten. 

Die Lösung von SKS zur temporären Befestigung an der Sattelstütze hätte für den Anhänger ohnehin keinen Effekt, da geht es ja eher um einen trockenen Popo für den Fahrer. Wenn ich also ausreichend rund-um-Schutzbleche haben wollte, müsste ich das MTB als Zugrad insgesamt infrage stellen - und die Anschaffung eines neuen Gravel-, Stadt-, Fitness-, Was-auch-immer-Fahrrads steht irgendwie in keiner Relation zum Vorhaben.


----------



## aemkei77 (26. September 2017)

cbert80 schrieb:


> Ich will/muss das Griffgummi am Schiebebügel neu machen. Welches habt ihr da verwendet?


ich werde demnächst Lenkerband draufmachen, hab das schaumgummi aufgeschlitzt


----------



## jazznova (26. September 2017)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> ich werde demnächst Lenkerband draufmachen, hab das schaumgummi aufgeschlitzt



Geht ja auch sowas:

https://www.bikes2race.de/Fahrradte...mm.htm?SessionId=&a=article&ProdNr=5252&p=170


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neural-brain (26. September 2017)

cbert80 schrieb:


> Ich will/muss das Griffgummi am Schiebebügel neu machen. Welches habt ihr da verwendet?



wieso geht das so schnell kaputt? unseres ist auch schon nach wenigen Wochen kaputt gegangen... beim Cougar hält es seit Jahren...?!?


----------



## aemkei77 (26. September 2017)

jazznova schrieb:


> Geht ja auch sowas:
> 
> https://www.bikes2race.de/Fahrradte...mm.htm?SessionId=&a=article&ProdNr=5252&p=170


finde das moosgummi eh nicht optimal vom grip her (beim wandern)





neural-brain schrieb:


> wieso geht das so schnell kaputt? unseres ist auch schon nach wenigen Wochen kaputt gegangen... beim Cougar hält es seit Jahren...?!?


mein cougar ist mir in einer s kurve mal umgekippt...


----------



## cbert80 (26. September 2017)

neural-brain schrieb:


> wieso geht das so schnell kaputt? unseres ist auch schon nach wenigen Wochen kaputt gegangen... beim Cougar hält es seit Jahren...?!?


Ich hab den Hänger mal auf die Seite gekippt. Dabei ging das Moosgummi kaputt.
Ich hab jetzt neues Moosgummi drauf gemacht und zwar das hier
https://www.ergotec.de/de/produkte/griffe/sub/griff-uberzuge/produkt/toledo.html
Das passt echt gut weil für 17mm. Die Druckknöpfe raus und mit viel Spiritus drauf geschoben.


----------



## bankettfritz (27. September 2017)

als Spritzschutz gibt es noch diese Variante,
unter Chariot Tuning  mal gooooggln


----------



## gstyleds (27. September 2017)

… ah, super Tipp, Danke! Dann habe ich das doch richtig gesehen (Google Bildersuche), dass jemand einen solchen Selbstbau-Schutzschild an der Deichsel befestigt hat. Das war nicht 100%ig ersichtlich, ging aber genau in die von Dir gezeigte Richtung.


----------



## miata70 (27. September 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin regelrecht verzweifelt und bitte euch mal um Hilfe....

Wir haben einen Cougar 2 und benötigen dringend eine Bremse. Suche mich schon dusslig im Netz, finde aber einfach nichts.

Keine Ahnung, anscheinend waren wir zu blöde oder haben es übersehen dass es zb den CX2 ja mit Bremse gibt und der Cougar ohne ist.

Nun gibt es für den Cougar diese "Jogging Bremse" fürs vordere Monorad. Aber das wird nicht taugen.
Geht vielleicht die vom CX2 an den Cougar irgendwie? Und wenn ja, diese nur als Ersatzteile erhältlich?
Bin auch Handwerklich recht begabt, aber fräßen und drehen geht mangels Maschinen nicht.
Hab schon überlegt das Brake Kit vom 2017er Modell anzupassen...irgendwie...

All die alten Links wos um Bremsen geht tun meißt nicht mehr.

Also, könnt ihr mir helfen wie ich irgendwie zu ner Bremse am Cougar komme? 

Grüße
miata


----------



## bankettfritz (27. September 2017)

hier könntest du es aus Ersatzteilen evtl zusammenbauen.
https://www.bikebox-shop.de/fahrradanhaenger/kinderanhaenger/chariot/chariot-ersatzteile/?aoff=36


----------



## miata70 (27. September 2017)

Danke ja. Hatte ich mir auch schon angesehen. 
Aber auch hier Fragen über Fragen....
Trommelbremsen sehe ich. Nur wo ist die (Außen)Trommel??? Am Rad integriert? Wenn ja welches Rad ist das richtige?
Und Scheibenbremse finde ich hier nicht...


----------



## ccpirat (27. September 2017)

Ich würde versuchen den Cougar 2 gut zu verkaufen und dann einen neuen mit Bremse kaufen, ich glaube, das ist die günstigeste Lösung.

Die Preise kommen ja je nach Zustand nah an den Neupreis.


----------



## miata70 (29. September 2017)

Das wird wohl stimmen und das Beste sein.

Thule Service sagt, dass der CX2 eine andere Achse hat wie der Cougar. 
Das wiederum würde ein Umbau per Ersatzteile vom CX nochmal teurer machen. Trotzdem theoretisch müsste es machbar sein, aber Thule lässt sich hier konsequent nicht drauf ein.

Also entweder nen CX kaufen und den Cougar verkaufen, oder wenn man nen guten Cougar hat mit nem alten CX umbauen und ihn ohne Bremsen wieder verkaufen... mal sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonDelFlores (21. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
wir sind nun auch unter die Chariot-Besitzer gegangen, haben uns gebraucht einen Chariot CX1 gekauft (den ganz alten, mit Trommelbremsen, geschraubten Buggy-Rädern und per Klettverschluss befestigtem Regenschutz). Da wir im Alltag kein Auto fahren, werden wir ihn sehr häufig benutzen.

Heute war Jungfernfahrt mit der Hängematte und der Kleine (11 Wochen alt) war völlig begeistert. Es sind aber auch ein paar Fragen hochgekommen, vielleicht kann mir hier jemand dazu helfen:

Da wir beide eine Rohloff fahren, nutzen wir die EP-Kupplung mit Adapter. In Kombination mit der sehr langen Deichsel läuft der Anhänger so weit links, dass er bündig mit dem rechten Bein abschließt. Ist das normal oder gibt es da unterschiedliche Deichselgrößen um das auszugleichen?
Spätere Chariots haben einen Halter für die Deichsel an der Seite, unserer noch nicht. Könnt ihr mir sagen, ob man den nachrüsten kann? Wenn wir dann im Supermarkt oder in der Stadt sind, nervt die lose Deichsel. 
Auf den ersten Seiten des Threads haben einige User berichtet, wie sie eine Ortliebtasche befestigen. Daran wäre ich sehr interessiert, da wir immer eine für Einkäufe und Regensachen dabei haben. Wenn wir das Rad dann abstellen, müssen wir sie mitnehmen. Nur leider sind die Fotos nicht mehr verfügbar. Hat die noch jemand?
Als Beleuchtung würde ich drei Bumm IXXI befestigen (zwei an den vertikalen Stangen und eine an dem horizontalen Griff). Hat damit jemand Erfahrung? 
Viele Grüße
DonDelFlores


----------



## CrossX (21. Januar 2018)

Hallo. 
Hat jemand Interesse an einem Sitzverkleinerer/Hängematte von Thule? Mein Kleiner ist raus gewachsen.

Ich habe die Matte auch gebraucht gekauft  und lediglich 2x benutzt, weil er den Wagen nicht mag.  

VB 45 Euro


----------



## rudi-ritzel (23. Januar 2018)

Suche nen Tip wie ich die Räder in einen zentrierständer bekomme. Die Eiern wie‘s besser nicht geht


----------



## schraubenkopf (24. Januar 2018)

Gibt es nicht Lefty-Adapter von Park Tool? Habe keine Lefty, daher keine Ahnung ob's passt.
Ansonsten halt mit Kabelbinder(n) eine Zentrierhilfe am Anhänger basteln.


----------



## netizen (24. Januar 2018)

CrossX schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Hat jemand Interesse an einem Sitzverkleinerer/Hängematte von Thule? Mein Kleiner ist raus gewachsen.
> 
> Ich habe die Matte auch gebraucht gekauft  und lediglich 2x benutzt, weil er den Wagen nicht mag.
> ...


Ich hätte Interesse - bitte genauere Infos, was genau angeboten wird (Infant Sling? Baujahr?)

Gruß,

Michael


----------



## Roelof (24. Januar 2018)

rudi-ritzel schrieb:


> Suche nen Tip wie ich die Räder in einen zentrierständer bekomme. Die Eiern wie‘s besser nicht geht



Ich fürchte, da wirst du dir eine Zentrierachse drehen müssen. oder du kommst mit der Ghetto-Lösung zurecht, indem du einen einseitigen Fix-Punkt als Referenz hernimmst (zB Kabelbinder kürzen).


----------



## rudi-ritzel (24. Januar 2018)

Kabelbinder funzt nicht. Dafür hat das Rad im Anhänger selber zu viel spiel


----------



## CrossX (24. Januar 2018)

netizen schrieb:


> Ich hätte Interesse - bitte genauere Infos, was genau angeboten wird (Infant Sling? Baujahr?)
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Michael


Hi. 

Kann die irgendwie keine Pn schicken. 
Schreib mich am besten hier an. 

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android


----------



## Dany1Andy (26. Januar 2018)

Hallo Leute,

ich war jetzt hier leider länger nicht mehr unterwegs.
Benny = Laura21de hat hier ja auch längere Zeit nichts mehr gepostet. Der hat sich früher mit mir zusammen mit den Themen beschäftigt. Leider ist der kontakt zu ihm abgebrochen. Er ist nicht mehr erreichbar telefonisch sowhol als auch email oder Facebook.

Nur zur Info:
Der Anbieter der Spritzschutze für Croozer und Chariot bin ich ;-)
Also wenn ich fragen habt, könnt ihr mir auch gern jederzeit schreiben. Am besten über ebaykleinanzeigen oder Facebook da übersehe ich das nicht so schnell ;-).

Gruß
Dany

Hier mal Paar links über das Thema Spritzschutz und Facebook.

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...-schutzblech-das-original-/672069796-217-5790
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...-schutzblech-das-original-/309667898-217-5790
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...spritzschutz-das-original-/711786343-217-5790

https://www.facebook.com/ChariotTuning/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (26. Januar 2018)

Ich habe den Spritzschutz von dir gekauft. Erfüllt seinen Zweck.

Er geht aber etwas schwer an den Anhänger zu stecken. Werde da, wenn mal Zeit ist, das Vierkant etwas anfasen. Sollte damit wesentlich leichter einführbar sein.


----------



## Dany1Andy (26. Januar 2018)

Bei uns ist der Spritzschutz eigentlich immer dran, deshalb ist mir das noch gar nicht so aufgefallen.
Aber danke für den Hinweis. Werd das für die Zukunft beachten.

Bin aktuel eh grad am verbessern meines Bastelplatzes in der Garage. 
Es sind jetzt zwei Werkbänke in die Garage gekommen. Eine Tischbohrmaschine kommt nun als nächstes. Erleichter das bauen der Spritzschutze bestimmt.
Eine Kunststoff- Biegemaschine habe ich erstellt, um die genauigkeit zu verbessern. Das habe ich ja bis jetzt mit einer Heißluftpistole gemacht. Das war einfach zu zeitaufwändig jedes mal.

Im allgemeinen bin ich an dem Thema nach wie vor dran. Auch wenn meine beiden Zwerge schon aus dem Hängeralter herraus sind.
Basteln und Tüftel macht ja immer Spaß ;-)

Gruß
Dany


----------



## Dany1Andy (26. Januar 2018)

Flexhäxler schrieb:


> Servus,
> wollte euch meinen gepimpten Thule Cross nicht vorenthalten.
> Kann mit unserem kleinen da schon gut über die Feldwege bei uns fahren
> Sind Specialized Big Roller in 20 Zoll mit 2.8


mir gefällt das sehr gut.....ich hab heute mal zum Test Reifen bestellt. Bin gespannt ob das noch auf meinen CX passt. Auchen wenn die Kinder den Hänger nicht mehr so nutzen ein transport hänger kommt bestimmt noch dazu ;-)


----------



## Mircwidu (26. Januar 2018)

@Dany1Andy  Passt der Spritzschutz auch an den Sport1 
War der Meinung das sich da die Aufnahmen geändert haben.


----------



## Dany1Andy (26. Januar 2018)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> @Dany1Andy  Passt der Spritzschutz auch an den Sport1
> War der Meinung das sich da die Aufnahmen geändert haben.


Leider habe ich noch keine passende Lösung für den Sport 1 gefunden.
 Leider musste Thule vorm der Aufnahme ändern. Seitdem ist es um einiges schwerer geworden Material zu finden.
Gruß
Dany


----------



## Dany1Andy (26. Januar 2018)

Aktion....wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt! 

Hier könnt ihr einem Spritzschutz gewinnen.

https://www.facebook.com/ChariotTuning/posts/1984862101542233


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (26. Januar 2018)

Gibt es eigentlich einen Trick,  den Regenschutz beim Cougar nur teilweise zu öffnen?


----------



## Mircwidu (26. Januar 2018)

CrossX schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich einen Trick,  den Regenschutz beim Cougar nur teilweise zu öffnen?





jazznova schrieb:


> Klarer Vorteil finde ich:
> kleineres Packmaß
> Unsere kleine hat im Innenraum mehr Platz
> Bessere Sicht nach draußen - Vorne wie auch zur Seite
> ...


Funktioniert bei dem aktuellen Modellen super. Wenn du willst mach ich die Tage mal ein Bild


----------



## CrossX (27. Januar 2018)

Danke,  aber ich hab ja nun mal nicht das aktuelle Modell.  Dachte,  das vielleicht jemand beim alten Modell eine sinnvolle Bastellösung gefunden hat


----------



## Dany1Andy (27. Januar 2018)

CrossX schrieb:


> Danke,  aber ich hab ja nun mal nicht das aktuelle Modell.  Dachte,  das vielleicht jemand beim alten Modell eine sinnvolle Bastellösung gefunden hat


 Eventuell wenn du selbst einen Klettverschluss an bringst kannst du dir die Höhe individuell einstellen.


----------



## Dany1Andy (27. Januar 2018)

Heute habe ich dem CX2 mal dicke Reifen verpasst.

Passt gut ;-)


----------



## CrossX (27. Januar 2018)

Passt dass auf den Original Felgen?


----------



## Dany1Andy (28. Januar 2018)

CrossX schrieb:


> Passt dass auf den Original Felgen?


War ein bisschen fummelig aber es ging.


----------



## Jonas-313 (2. Februar 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,
bei uns hat sich für April Familienzuwachs angekündigt und somit muss unser bisheriger Cougar1 ersetzt werden. Ich bin im Moment am recherchieren was denn in Frage kommen könnte. Der Waagen wird hauptsächlich Anhänger für gemütliche Touren bei uns im Schwarzwald und im Allgäu eingestzt. Ab und zu sind mir auch mit dem Joggingrad unterwegs und machen Wanderungen. Wir möchten eigentlich wieder einen Thule, da die Federung und die Verarbeitung überzeugt haben. Im Moment schwanke ich zwischen folgenden Modellen CX2, Cross2 und Sport zwei. Den CX konnte ich schon bei Bekannten schon mal anschauen und ist über Kleinanzeigen o.Ä. auch gut gebraucht zu bekommen. Die neuen Modelle konnte ich noch nicht anschauen, da mir im Moment etwas die Zeit fehlt und es bei uns auch keinen guten Laden gibt der im Moment diese Modelle ausgestellt hat. Da hierdurch ein direkter Vergleich des alten und der neuen Modelle flach fällt wollte ich euch mal nach eurer Meinung fragen. Grundsätzlich schreckt mich ein höherer Anschaffungspreis nicht unbedingt ab, da diese Anhänger ja später auch gut verkauft werden können, wenn es aber ein guten Gebrauchter wird bin ich auch nicht abgeneigt...
Wenn jemand Erfahrungen mit den diversen Zweisitzern hat wäre ich über jeglichen Tip glücklich.


----------



## Fluxxxxxx (2. Februar 2018)

Hallo Jonas-313!

Bei uns sollte es im letzten Jahr der Cab 2 werden, welcher jedoch nach zig Telefonaten mit Thule von Auslieferungstermin zu Auslieferungstermin verschoben wurde. Aus diesem Grund wurde es dann der Cross 2 - und ich muss sagen, ich habe es bisher nicht bereut. Die in der Neigung verstellbaren Rückenlehnen sind super und auch sonstige Details (Sonnenschutz, Regenschutz) absolut durchdacht. Einziges Manko ist, dass der Cab 2 noch etwas breiter gewesen wäre und somit für unsere Zwilinge etwas mehr Platz wäre. Dies ist aber auch der einzige Wehrmutstropfen, den ich beklagen könnte. Ich hoffe nunmehr, dass es jemandem gelingt einen adäquaten Spritzschutz zu bauen, welcher für die neuen Thule passt. Ich habe leider keine Erfahrung wie sich die Plastikwanne beim Cab so macht. Ein Punkt noch: der Cab 2 hat natürlich auch ein größeres Staufach als der Cross 2. Wir haben das „kompensiert“, indem wir bei Bedarf eine große Tasche an den Bügel gehangen haben.


----------



## incognito (15. Februar 2018)

Ich habe nun auch einen Thule Cross, und ich frage mich, wofür die 2 breiten Schlaufen oben an der Regenplane sein sollen. Die Anleitung gibt dazu leider nix her. Ich vermute mal, damit kann man sie am dauerhaft an den Griffen befestigen!?

Und hier schrieben ja einige wie man sie oben in der Mitte befestigen kann:


jazznova schrieb:


> Wir hängen die Plane nur unten ein und befestigen oben nur mit dem Haken in der Mitte und klappen das zusammen, somit läuft der Regenschutz von unten nach obene Dreieckförmig. Unsere Tochter genießt eine gute Belüftung und ist trotzdem vor Dreck geschützt.



Womit befestigst du das in der Mitte?



XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Jetzt erschliesst sich mir endlich die mittlere Befestigung. Muss ich morgen direkt mal versuchen. Danke für den Hinweis



Welche mittlere Befestigung? 



XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Funktioniert bei dem aktuellen Modellen super. Wenn du willst mach ich die Tage mal ein Bild



Ist zwar schon ein paar Tage her, aber ich würde mich über ein Bild freuen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (15. Februar 2018)

incognito schrieb:


> Ist zwar schon ein paar Tage her, aber ich würde mich über ein Bild freuen


Ich hab mal kurz ein wenig Google bemüht und kann leider nur aus Sicht des Sport sprechen. sollte sich aber nicht unterscheiden.
Der mittige Hacken ist folgender:




Dieser kann aber nur verwendet werden wenn die hintere Tasche nicht nach oben gehangen wird. wenn du diesen einhängst kannst du die vier Ösen oben lösen und das Regencover wie in einem Dreicke abringen:
hier die Vier Ösen:



und einmal schemenhaft wie ich es anbringe. Ich rolle es einfach ein wenig zusammen



somit ist der mittlere Bereich abgedeckt / vor Dreck geschützt und dein Kind bekommt trotz genug Frischluft.

Ich mach z.B auch gern die hinteren Hacken ab und rolle es ein wenig zusammen im oberen Bereich. Über den kompletten vorderen Bereich ist dann das Kind vor direkter Zugluft geschützt. Die Hitze kann aber nach oben hin weg aus dem Kinderanhänger.

Hilft das schon einmal weiter? Ansonsten muss ich heut Abend mal daran denken Bilder zu machen.

Ansonten ist hier noch ein Schöner Tipp das Fliegengitter zu verstauen bei 3:30min:






Bilder habe ich über die Google Suche hier gefunden:
http://www.fahrradanhaenger-freibur...ile/Verdecke/Thule-2er-Regenverdeck::779.html


----------



## incognito (15. Februar 2018)

Ist der Haken an dem Verdeck dran? Also bei meinem Cross 1 ist da in der Mitte nix. Eventuell nur bei den 2ern? Oder nur beim Sport?


----------



## Mircwidu (15. Februar 2018)

ja der Hacken ist am verdeck. Würde mich schon start wundern wenn sich diese noch Unterscheiden zum Sport.


----------



## incognito (20. Februar 2018)

Also ich habe das Rätsel gelöst. Ich war davon ausgegangen, dass der 2018er Cross der gleiche ist, nur dass das Licht dabei ist. Zumal das Licht einfach nur ein extra Beutel im Karton ist (Lampe zum Dranklicken mit 2 AAA Batterien und witzigerweise 2 neuen Reflektoren, da die vorhandenen offenbar nicht den deutschen Gesetzen entsprechen )

Es gibt aber noch ein paar Änderungen. Zum einen ist der Haken in der Mitte beim Verdeck wirklich verschwunden, zum anderen ist das Stück, welches beim Ausklappen der Rückenlehne über dem Kopf ist, nicht mehr aus Folie sondern aus dem normalen Stoff. Man kann also gar nicht mehr von oben auf das Kind schauen. Außerdem ist das Fach oben, wo man das Verdeck verstauen kann, wesentlich enger, so dass man die Folie nur sehr schwer rein bekommt.

Wer also noch die Chance hat, einen 2017er zu bekommen (und das wohl noch günstiger), sollte sich den holen. Für das gesparte Geld bekommt man locker ein Licht, welches 1000mal besser ist.

Ich hatte das Glück, einen 2017er günstig zu bekommen und habe den anderen zurückgegeben. Aber selbst für den gleichen Preis würde ich den alten nehmen.

Die Befestigung in der Mitte ist super praktisch, weil man das Verdeck auch nicht so leicht verlieren kann. Und die Lösung mit dem Dreieck erscheint mir auch eine gute Idee zu sein (der Praxistest muss noch 3 Monate warten )

Schon interessant, dass hier ein Produkt offenbar verschlechtert wurde. Am Hauptkritikpunkt, der Belüftung, hat sich übrigens nichts geändert. Das ist alles gleich geblieben, bzw. hat sich verschlechtert, wegen dem fehlenden Haken.


----------



## hometrails (20. Februar 2018)

Die Folie der verstellbaren Rückenlehne ist schön und gut, ich fragte mich da aber schon wie es um die Haltbarkeit bestellt ist, wenn nach 1, 2 Sommern und Wintern die Weichmacher erst einmal raus sind. So einfach mit dem Wechsel von Ersatz ist da nichts.


----------



## Mircwidu (20. Februar 2018)

hometrails schrieb:


> Die Folie der verstellbaren Rückenlehne ist schön und gut, ich fragte mich da aber schon wie es um die Haltbarkeit bestellt ist, wenn nach 1, 2 Sommern und Wintern die Weichmacher erst einmal raus sind. So einfach mit dem Wechsel von Ersatz ist da nichts.


hab gerade gar keinen Plan was ihr hier meint. Könnt ihr davon mal ein Bild einstellen?


----------



## incognito (21. Februar 2018)

das hier


----------



## Mircwidu (21. Februar 2018)

Ah ok Danke


----------



## zuspät (16. April 2018)

hallo zusammen,
ich bekomm evtl. einen chariot 2sitzer gebraucht in nem schlechten zustand. leider weiß ich nicht welches baujahr es ist. gibts evtl. ne möglichkeit das rauszufinden (ne eingestanzte nummer oder ein aufkleber o.ä.)? sind evtl. auch 24" laufräder möglich, wäre ja evtl. auch angenehmer zum fahren oder gibts da arge platzprobleme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schraubenkopf (19. April 2018)

Kein Pimp, aber dafür ein Tipp:
Die Aufnahme für die Kupplungsstange am Captain XL (das Plasteteil, in das man die Buggyräder steckt) ist mit zwei Schrauben befestigt. Bei uns war eine lose und dadurch konnte sich der Plastekörper auf dem Aluprofil bewegen, an dem er befestigt ist. Das Alu hat nun erbeliche Kerben durch das Reiben bekommen. Wer das nicht frühzeitig erkennt und behebt riskiert einen Bruch des Aluprofils an der Stelle, was den sofortigen Verlust der Verbindung Rad-Anhänger bewirkt. 
Die lose Verbindung ist mir aufgefallen, weil der Anhänger sehr laute Knack- und Knarzgeräusche von sich gegeben hat, sobald man gefahren ist. Zum Befestigen braucht es zwei Ratschen mit 11er Nüssen.

Und noch einen Tipp:
Die Chariot-Kupplung, die am Rad befestigt wird, darf absolut gar kein Schmiermittel auf die Kontaktfläche zwischen Rad und Kupplung bekommen. Ich habe mit Ballistol den Gummiknüppel angesprüht weil auch der Geräusche gemacht hat. Irgendwie muss ein Minitropfen auf die Fläche gekommen sein und hat die Reibung reduziert. Beim Fahren hat sich die Kupplung dauernd gedreht und den Lack bis aufs blanke Metall abgeschrubbt. Das Rad ist zwei Monate alt....


----------



## zuspät (27. April 2018)

also ich hab etz nen chariot corsaire baujahr unbekannt. scheint aber etwas älter zu sein. die steckachsen und naben funktionieren noch ganz gut, bissl öl und hammer sollte da scho helfen. die kupplungsstange werd ich wohl umbauen. ansonsten funktioniert das teil noch ohne grosse probleme. die blattfedern und schrauben sind arg gerostet, da wird wohl lackiert und getauscht. die laufräder werden wieder gerichtet und bekommen neue mäntel. danach wird sich evtl. um das verdeck gekümmert... oder eine plattform drauf gebastelt...


----------



## geländesportler (17. Mai 2018)

Servus, hat von euch schon eine Alternative zu diesem Gepäckträger? 
https://www.thule.com/de-de/de/strollers/strollers-accessories/thule-cargo-rack-_-20201511
Weiß nicht ob sich dieser lohnt. Oder ob man seine Sachen am Griff festschnallen kann, von der Belastung auf die Drehpunkte. Da es bei den letzten Strandausflügen schon ziemlich eng mit dem Platz fürs Gepäck war.


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (30. Mai 2018)

Hallo,

auch ich bin nun Chariot-Besitzer.
Wir haben uns für den Sport 2 entschieden.

Nun ist meine erste Frage:

Gibts Alternativen bei den Naben?
Ich hab schon viel gesucht, bin aber nicht richtig schlau geworden.

Danke.


----------



## zuspät (30. Mai 2018)

hi,
also ich würd mal die achsen messen (durchmesser/länge). vom prinzip sollten naben von rollstühlen o.ä. passen. is halt ne kostenfrrage, darf man wissen was dich an den originalnaben stört?


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (30. Mai 2018)

Servus,
stören tut mich nix.
Nur will ich einen zweiten LRS ala Fatbike bauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuspät (30. Mai 2018)

ah verstehe, wie gesagt mess mal den durchmesser der steckachse und auch die naben mal genau vermessen. danach solltest du im rollstuhlzubehör fündig werden. btw was spricht dagegen orginal naben zu nehmen und die dann mit z.b. trial-felgen und passenden specihen aufzubauen?


----------



## zuspät (30. Mai 2018)

btw. müssten da die naben nicht auch weiter raus wandern weil sonst die reifen an dem rahmen schleifen?


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (30. Mai 2018)

Im Prinzip spricht nichts dagegen, aber ich will auch aus Gründen der Rückrüstung die originalen Räder nicht anrühren.

Ok, dann mach ich das mal.
Ich hatte halt Zweifel zwecks der PushButton Naben....

Das Schleifen ist kein Problem.
Es wird mit 20-25mm Offset gespeicht, dann gehts!


----------



## __U3__ (2. Juli 2018)

Hallo,
hat denn jemand Erfahrungen mit einem Sitzverkleinerer mitsamt Kopfstütze? Unsere kleine Maus wächst unaufhörlich aus der Babymatte heraus, das originale Teil finde ich aber nicht wirklich prickelnd. Vom Preis zuzüglich nem dickeren Padding mal ganz abgesehen...
Gibt es da etwas anderes als das original von Thule?


----------



## CrossX (2. Juli 2018)

Mein kleiner ist so rasend schnell gewachsen, dass ich nach der Hängematte direkt auf den normalen Sitz gewechselt bin. Die Hängematte der schon total raus geworfen Geld, weil ich damit so selten unterwegs war. Jetzt mit etwas über einem Jahr gehen ruhige Touren auch ohne Sitzverkleinerer. 

Wie lange fahren eure Kinder eigentlich  im Anhänger mit? Meine Tochter ist jetzt 3,5 Jahre und muss sich schon regelrecht in den Anhänger rein falten.


----------



## Milan0 (2. Juli 2018)

CrossX schrieb:


> Mein kleiner ist so rasend schnell gewachsen, dass ich nach der Hängematte direkt auf den normalen Sitz gewechselt bin. Die Hängematte der schon total raus geworfen Geld, weil ich damit so selten unterwegs war. Jetzt mit etwas über einem Jahr gehen ruhige Touren auch ohne Sitzverkleinerer.
> 
> Wie lange fahren eure Kinder eigentlich  im Anhänger mit? Meine Tochter ist jetzt 3,5 Jahre und muss sich schon regelrecht in den Anhänger rein falten.



Ich nutze auch seit der kleine ca 9 Monate alt war den Sitzverkleinerer. Der Kopf wird nicht gut gestützt und sobald er eingeschlafen ist geht es nur noch langsam vorwärts. Das ist nicht optimal. Wenn er größer ist, muss er vorne ins Bullitt


----------



## SilverSurver (10. Juli 2018)

Hallo
Ich habe diesen Thread hier gefunden und denke, dass ich nirgendwo anders mehr infos zu den CX1 bzw CX2 anhängern finden kann.

Im prinzip ist meine Frage ganz simple ( also eine Kaufberatung):
Ich habe schon einen alten CX1 aus Chariot zeiten ... noch mit Trommelbremsen. Das teil hat schon 3 kinder hinter sich gehabt und unseren kleinen nun auch problemlos 2 jahre täglich befördert...... so richtig schön ist er nicht mehr aber kaputt war auch nur selten etwas. 

Nun ist Nachwuchs Nr 2 breit zum mitfahren und ich würde gerne (gebraucht) einen CX2 kaufen.

Welche Variante würdet ihr mir empfehlen. Ich habe gesehen das selbst die 5 Jahre alten geräte mit dem kauf durch Thule scheibenbremsen bekommen haben.... Ich wohne im Flachland und denke auf die Bremsleistung kann ich getrost verzichten beim Joggen. 
Wir haben den Anänger aber auch oft mit im Urlaub gehabt... und da hat das geschlossenen Trommelbremsen Design echt nie probleme gemacht . Warum genau wurde den auf die Scheibenbremsen umgestellt? Sind die Notwendig.
Weiterhin ist mir aufgefallen das man bei aktuelleren Modellen ein einzelnes kind nicht mehr in die Mitte setzen kann. Das wäre ja dann maximal bescheuert....sehe ich das richtig?

Aber auch die CX2 mit Trommelbremsen sind kaum unter 450 -500 EUR zu haben wenn der Zustand ok sein soll...

Also kurzum... Zu welchem Modell würdet ihr mir Raten?

Neukauf ist ausgeschlossen


----------



## epic1974 (24. September 2018)

Hallo, wir sind heuer vom CX1 auf den Cross2 umgestiegen. Seit greaumer Zeit machen beide Radlagerungen massive Knarz Geräusche (besonders massiv bei Kurven). Zuerst habe ich es auf die Thule Nachrüstbremse zurückgeführt. Nach der Demotage habe ich festgestellt, dass das Geräusch gleich geblieben ist. Hat jemand von auch solche Probleme? Danke VG


----------



## Stoker23 (24. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich bin neu hier, da ich mir aber zufälligerweise in diesem Jahr sowohl mein erstes MTB, als auch einen Thule Cross 1 (Modell 2018) gekauft habe, seht ihr micht hier in Zukunft wohl öfter.

Gestern und heute bin ich das erste mal bei Regen mit dem Anhänger gefahren, da der goldene Herbst sich wohl dem Ende neigt, wird das in den nächsten Monaten wohl immer öfter passieren. Als ich heute nach 8KM im Büro ankam war der Hänger von oben bis unten dreckig. Man baut das Teil zum Buggy um -> Hände dreckig, man fasst den Bügel zum Schieben an -> Hände dreckig. GAnz abgesehen davon habe ich ehrlich gesagt keinen Bock das Teil jeden Tag zu putzen.

Daher meine Frage: Hat schon jemand Schutzbleche an den Anhänger gefummelt? Für die alten Modelle habe ich eine Lösung mit Zefal Schutzblechen gefunden, aber da ist ja auch das Rohr des Rahmens rund, so dass man weniger Probleme hat etwas passendes zu finden. Bei den neuen Anhängern sieht es da schlechter aus. Bin über jeden Hinweis dankbar!

Grüße aus dem Pott


----------



## keeko82 (20. Januar 2019)

Hallo Zusammen, 
Ich habe mir auch kürzlich den Cross 1 zugelegt. Da ich im Moment recht viel mit dem Teil Jogge, hab ich das Bremsenkit nachgerüstet. Nach sorgfältiger Installation musste ich leider feststellen, dass die Bremskraft sehr zu wünschen übrig lässt und die Bremsen je nach Belastung sehr laut Brummen/Quietschen. Die beiden Züge sind soweit vorgespannt, dass die Bremsbacke dieser Pseudo Trommelbremse schon knapp anliegt. Zudem ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Bowdenzüge recht lang für die Karosse ausfallen. Müssen die für den Cross 1 gekürzt werden? Ich weiß da einfach nicht mehr weiter und fummel mir die Hände an dem Teil wund . Hoffe Ihr könnt mir mit ein paar Tips etwas Hilfe leisten. 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deforce (21. Januar 2019)

Hi keeko82,

ich habe den Thule Chariot Lite und auch die Bremsen nachgerüstet (ich weis nicht ob die Baugleich sind).
Die länge der Leitungen resultiert aus der Möglichkeit der Griffverstellung.
Die Bremsleistung finde ich auch unterirdisch und ein schleifen, brummen und quietschen (besonders schön, wenn der Nachwuchs gerade eingeschlafen ist) hatte ich auch. Ich habe mit Schleifpapier die Bremsbeläge etwas angeraut, dass hat aber auch nur eine minimale Verbesserung bewirkt. Letztlich war es nach einigen Spaziergängen bei uns irgendwann weg und die Bremsleistung auch etwas besser. 
Die Bremse taugt nun beim spazieren in Gefällen, bei der Unterstützung und Entlastung der Arme und dass der Wagen dich nicht mitzieht. Zum Bremsen mit Inlineskates oder so, taugen sie definitiv nicht.

Schöne Grüße!


----------



## keeko82 (27. Januar 2019)

Hey! 
Vielen Dank für die Info. Ich werde das mal beobachten. Hab die Bremsen nochmal nachgestellt. Thule Support sagt übrigens selber, dass die Bremsen nicht so dolle sind, da sie ja nachgerüstet wurden . Für den Aufpreis hätte man sich schon fast den Sport kaufen können.

Lieben Gruß


----------



## pyriol (14. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

für unseren Thule Chariot Cross 2 von 2018 möchte ich eine gebrauchte Babyhängematte kaufen. Hat jemand Erfahrung ob auch die älteren Modelle passen? Diese benötigten noch eine Haltestange. Oder passen nur die neuen Hängematten? Wenn ich das auf den Fotos richtig sehe haben die Schnallen oder Haken zur Befestigung im Anhänger.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Jonas-313 (14. Februar 2019)

Hallo, 
Da benötigst du auch die neu Hängematte. Bei denen ist, wie du schon erkannt hast, die Befestigung anders. Ebenso ist das Gurtsystem bei den neuen anders.


----------



## pyriol (14. Februar 2019)

Danke, gut zu wissen.


----------



## sebi1000 (20. Februar 2019)

Habe jetzt auch einen chariot und nach der ersten Ausfahrt direkt mal die Asphalt Schneider ausgetauscht. Jetzt gefällt er mir
Der neue Sport black ist echt ein helles Teil, leider hab ich niemand der mich damit zieht


----------



## Fredson85 (24. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben jetzt seit etwas über einem halben Jahr den Thule Cross 1. Bisher sind wir sehr zufrieden damit. Gestört hat uns allerdings, dass das Netz ("Fliegengitter") an der Front recht grobmaschig ist. Nach Fahrten über nicht geteerte Wege sah unser Kleiner im Gesicht immer aus "wie Sau"... 

Schutzbleche am Zug-Fahrrad brachten leider nur bedingt etwas, weil wohl dennoch weiterhin genügend Staub aufwirbelt wird. Jetzt kann man natürlich den Regenschutz drüber spannen, aber sobald die ersten Sonnenstrahlen auf den Hänger treffen, wird das Teil zum Gewächshaus.

Also musste eine Lösung her. Die Idee war, einen feinmaschigeren, dünnen Stoff über die Front zu spannen, so dass der Staub und Dreck größtenteils draußen bleibt, aber der Fahrtwind dennoch in die Kabine kommt. Die Befestigung sollte, genauso wie der originale Sonnenschutz, über die Befestigungsschienen links und rechts erfolgen. Damit kann man den Staubschutz bei Bedarf flexibel verschieben.

Nach etwas Näh- und Konstruktionsarbeit ist der "Staubschutz" nun fertig und wurde gestern auf der ersten längeren Tour getestet. Was soll ich sagen, funktioniert wie gewünscht. Trotz MTB-Reifen und ohne Schutzblech am Zug-Fahrrad ist kein Dreck in der Kabine gelandet. Wenn man ohne Schutzblech fährt, sollte man nur oben auf dem Wagen noch ein Tuch unterklemmen. Der grobstollige Reifen des MTB befördert doch einges an Dreck nach hinten und oben.
Die Klimatisierung im Wagen war auch in Ordnung, bei ca. 18 °C Außentemperatur hat das Thermometer im Wagen ca. 21 °C angezeigt (hatte extra eins mitgenommen, um das zu testen).

So, nun aber genug der vielen Worte, schaut euch die Bilder an. Vielleicht ist das ja eine nützliche Anregung. 

Fredson85


----------



## spümco (25. März 2019)

Fredson85 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wir haben jetzt seit etwas über einem halben Jahr den Thule Cross 1. Bisher sind wir sehr zufrieden damit. Gestört hat uns allerdings, dass das Netz ("Fliegengitter") an der Front recht grobmaschig ist. Nach Fahrten über nicht geteerte Wege sah unser Kleiner im Gesicht immer aus "wie Sau"...
> 
> ...



Gute Idee - was hast Du für Stoff dafür genommen?


----------



## Fredson85 (25. März 2019)

Für den Rahmen einen festen, nicht-elastischen Stoff und für das "Netz" einen feinmaschigen Vorhangstoff.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spümco (27. März 2019)

danke


----------



## Robby2107 (10. April 2019)

Servus zusammen,

ich muß mich leider(!) bis nächstes Jahr nach einer 2-sitzigen Alternative zum Singletrailer umschauen. 
Das leider bezieht sich hier wirklich nur auf den Singletrailer selbst, da es der geilste Kinderanhänger ist den ich kenne und absolut überzeugt bin. Kein Kippeln, absolut genial im Gelände und auf schlechten Straßen, unglaublich leicht und kaum zu spüren beim Fahren. Dadurch macht es Papa und dem Zwerg riesig Spaß mit dem Teil durch die Wäler zu düsen.

Aber nun ist Nummer 2 im Anmarsch und das holde Weib möchte einen 2-Sitzer haben. 

Frage meinersitz nun: *Wie geländetauglich ist der Chariot nun wirklich?*
Mir geht es hauptsächlich um die Federung/Dämpfung auf unbefestigtem Gelände und die Kippgefahr.

Einige Tests habe ich schon gelesen und da kommt der Verdacht auf, daß bestenfalls nur noch Schotterwege gehen.


grüße
Robby


----------



## CrossX (10. April 2019)

Also leichtes Gelände mit hin und wieder einer Wurzel ist schon möglich, richtige Trails meiner Meinung nach nicht. Dafür sind die Blattfedern zu unkomfortabel.
Umkippgefahr halte ich gerade bei dem breiten 2-Sitzer für eher gering. Ich fahre den 1-Sitzer und damit sind schon beeindruckende Schräglagen möglich.
Größter Minuspunkt im Gelände wird wohl eher das Gewicht. 
Zwei Kinder plus Anhänger sollten dann mit Gepäck locker in den Bereich 40-50kg kommen. Da musst du schon sehr fit sein oder ein Ebike haben


----------



## Robby2107 (10. April 2019)

Dank Dir für die schnelle Rückmeldung. 
Das Gepäck würde dann ehern in den Rucksäcken verteilt werden, um den Anhänger nicht unnötig zu beschweren. 

Aber mir ist auch bewußt, daß die Breite des Anhängers und das finale Gewicht mit 2 Kindern dann auch die Auswahl der Wege weiter begrenzen wird. Aber es gibt ja auch flache, breitere Waldwege, die nicht gleich als Waldautobahn tituliert werden können.


----------



## 007BVK (10. April 2019)

Den Chariot CX1, heute wohl Cross, haben wir seit knapp 5 Jahren in Einsatz. Erst mit Nummer 1, und seit einem halben Jahr mit Nummer 2.
Damit kommt man mit ein bisschen List und Tücke überall fahren oder spätestens mit ein wenig Rangieren oder umheben durch.
Unser Großer Fährt seit letztem Jahr bei Touren in einem Haese Trets mit.
Ich fahre viele KM im Jahr und kann auch ohne Probleme einen beladenen Anhänger ziehen.
Mittlerweile ziehen beide Elternteile einen Anhänger und meine Frau hat ein Ebike damit sie diese Aufgabe nicht überlastet.
Zwei Kinder im CX2 drücken entweder massiv auf den Spaß bei der Tour und man stößt überall auf Hindernisse (Pfosten, Absperrungen, Trails sind nicht möglich usw.)


----------



## Bianca87 (5. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen!

Wir überlegen uns derzeit einen Thule für 2 Kinder anzuschaffen schwanken aber zwischen den Modellen CAB2 und Cross2/Sport2.
Unsere große Tochter ist 2,5 und Wunder Nummer 2 bereichert uns dann spätestens in 1 Monat ;-).

Mir persönlich würde der CAB2 wegen des größeren Kofferraums und der Plastikwanne besser gefallen - leider hat er aber keine Handbremse und die ist aufgrund unserer Wohngegend nötig.

Beim Sport gefallen mir die herausnehmbaren Fenster.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der nachrüstbaren Handbremse (Thule Brake Kit) oder gibt's ne andere Möglichkeit?
Der Anhänger soll - vor allem im Winter mit Joggingrad- als Kinderwagenersatz dienen (Einkäufe erledigen, Spaziergänge mit dem Hund...) 

Grüße aus Vorarlberg/Österreich​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonas-313 (6. Mai 2019)

Hallo, wir haben den Cross2. Wir haben uns damals gegen den Sport entschieden und dachten wir sparen und ein bisschen was. Mittlerweile bereuen wir dies. Die Kidds werden immer schwerer und bei Spaziergängen / Wanderung in entsprechendem Gelände benötigt es schon ziemlich Kraft den Wagen zu halten. Heute würden wir mit Bremse kaufen. Über die Nachrüstlösung liest man nichts gutes. 
Über den  CAB kann ich aber leider gar nichts sagen.


----------



## Mircwidu (8. Mai 2019)

Wir haben uns damals für den Sport entschieden. Einer der Punkte waren genau die angesprochenen Fenster. Und dieses Feature will ich nie mehr missen. Wir nutzen den Hänger nun seit fasst 2 Jahren täglich.


----------



## Lammerjappen (11. Juni 2019)

Hallo in die Runde, 
ich bekomme demnächst aus dem Bekanntenkreis einen verunfallten chariot cougar 2 zum reparieren.
Das eine Laufrad hat eine verbogene Felge. Da wollte ich einfach eine neue einspeichen. Kennt jemand das Felgenmodell das ich bestellen muss oder eine Alternative mit gleicher ERD, damit die Speichenlänge noch stimmt? (20 Zoll, 24 Loch)
Grüße und vielen Dank.


----------



## Lammerjappen (11. Juni 2019)

So, die Frage nach der Ersatzfelge hat sich inzwischen erledigt, da die Achse vom Laufrad auch verbogen ist. 
Da muss dann wohl ein neues Laufrad her.
Grüße und viel Freude noch mit euren Chariots.


----------



## KlFlH (15. Juni 2019)

Bianca87 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der nachrüstbaren Handbremse (Thule Brake Kit) oder gibt's ne andere Möglichkeit?
> Der Anhänger soll - vor allem im Winter mit Joggingrad- als Kinderwagenersatz dienen (Einkäufe erledigen, Spaziergänge mit dem Hund...)
> 
> Grüße aus Vorarlberg/Österreich​



Ja, zumindest den Sport 2 kann man auch mit bereits vormontierter Bremse kaufen. Wir besitzen so einen (wobei wir nicht ganz begeistert sind, aber vielleicht liegt's an uns, dass wir sie noch nicht gut einstellen konnten?!)

Grüße auch aus dem Ländle ;-)


----------



## speedmutti (15. Juni 2019)

Wir haben seit gestern auch einen Cross 1 aktuellen Baujahrs im Einsatz, nachdem wir mit einem älteren CX getestet haben.
Die Trennung von Regenverdeck, Sonnenblende und dem Insektenschutz mit zwei Reißverschlüssen betrachte ich als Rückschritt. 
Auch war unser Herr Sohnemann von oben bis unten mit Dreck überzogen, den er sich dann unter Tränen aus den Augen wischen wollte. 

Wir vorher im Thread behandelt ist der Haken des Regenverdecks in der Mitte entfallen. 
Mit einem Karabiner kann man die beiden Gummischlaufen am Gurtband des Griffes fixieren und hat die Dreieckslösung hergestellt. Test folgt morgen.


----------



## feedyourhead (17. Juni 2019)

Ich suche einen leichten Kinderanhänger:
-1 Kind
-leicht 
-Federung

Ist hier ein Chariot Lite zu empfehlen, oder gibt es noch vergleichbare Alternativen?



speedmutti schrieb:


> Wir haben seit gestern auch einen Cross 1 aktuellen Baujahrs im Einsatz, nachdem wir mit einem älteren CX getestet haben.
> Die Trennung von Regenverdeck, Sonnenblende und dem Insektenschutz mit zwei Reißverschlüssen betrachte ich als Rückschritt.
> Auch war unser Herr Sohnemann von oben bis unten mit Dreck überzogen, den er sich dann unter Tränen aus den Augen wischen wollte.
> 
> ...


Kann mann denn nicht die Sonnenblende (welche ja variabel eingeclipst werden kann) im unteren Bereich als Spritzschutz nutzen?


----------



## speedmutti (18. Juni 2019)

Die Sonnenblende kann man schon unten hin machen, allerdings ist dann der Sonnenschutz oben dahin. Eine zweite Sonnenblende besorgen ginge auch, aber dann ist die Front wieder komplett geschlossen.


----------



## Mircwidu (18. Juni 2019)

ich hatte mal die Idee und ein bekannter hat es auch umgesetzt die Sonnenblende zu modifizieren und den Stoff durch Folie zu ersetzten. Aber durch die Keil Lösung habe ich es nicht weiter verfolgt


----------



## Axel321 (3. Januar 2020)

itchyp schrieb:


> Ich habe heute beim Thule Lite 1 zugeschlagen. Erst sollte es der cougar werden aber dann wollte ich doch lieber das neuste Modell. Wichtig war mir, dass der hänger leicht ist. Hoffentlich funktioniert die nicht zu verstellende Blattfederung vernünftig. Schwalbe Big Apple in 2,15 sind auch schon bestellt.
> 
> Wer Interesse hat, der Deal ist von mir: https://www.mydealz.de/deals/thule-chariot-lite-1-2017-fahrradanhanger-bluegrass-962741
> 
> Weiß vielleicht jemand, ob die alte Babyhängematte auch in die 2017er Modelle passt?





[email protected] schrieb:


> So weit bin ich noch nicht, 10kg Lebendgewicht und 10-15kg zuladung war es auch bei schwammig vor der Härterstellung.
> Ich habe auch 2,15er BAs, aber der Luftdruck ist noch unter 1 bar (genau lässt sichs nicht sagen, weil zu gering für den Rennkompressor).
> 
> Unterm Strich hat es sich definitv gelohnt in Big Apples zu investieren, kann ich nur empfehlen.



Hallo zusammen und @itchyp ,

ich bin jetzt überhaupt kein Fahrradexperte darum wollte ich euch fragen ob beim Tausch der alten Reifen von Thule auf Schwalbe Big Apple auch der Schlauch getauscht werden muss? Auf meinen alten Schlauch steht nähmlich 20x1,50/1,75.
Grüße Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spümco (4. Januar 2020)

Nein, den Schlauch kannst Du lassen


----------



## Axel321 (4. Januar 2020)

spümco schrieb:


> Nein, den Schlauch kannst Du lassen


Danke Dir!


----------



## marco sc (5. Januar 2020)

Hallo in die Runde,
weiß jemand welches Gewindemaß die Mutter benötigt für die Thru Axle Adapter Boost Steckachsen?
Danke vorab


----------



## m01 (19. Januar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
da ich auf meiner Suche nach einem Spritzschutz für den Chariot auch hier vorbeigekommen bin, hab ich mich mal eben registriert und möchte drauf hinweisen: ich hab was gebastelt. 
Habe erst mal einen Beitrag ins Radforum gestellt, aber in Kürze: 3D-Druck-Teil für den Thule vorne mittig, habe vor das Ding auch auf Thingiverse zur Verfügung zu stellen (wer entsprechendes Equipment hat). Freue mich auf Anregungen, das Teil wird stetig weiterentwickelt.


----------



## m01 (26. Januar 2020)

Bitteschön: https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4119076
Ausprobieren und Feedback geben bitte.


----------



## Mircwidu (27. Januar 2020)

Die idee ist gut. Nur wenn ich meine kleine am Chariot aus und einsteigen sehe geb ich dem Ding ne Haltbarkeit von 3-5 Tage. Danachist sie hängen geblieben und es ist abgebrochen.
Wie hast du das Problem gelöst?
Es gab ja hier schon einmal den größeren Spritzschutz. Ist dieser denn nun für die aktuellen Chariot Kompatibel?


----------



## m01 (27. Januar 2020)

Das Thema Robustheit seh ich auch so, deswegen ist das Teil nur gesteckt. Bleibt man dran hängen, clipst es aus und fällt runter.
Falls es wirklich bricht, muss mans eben nochmal neu drucken. 

Zum größeren Spritzschutz kann ich nicht viel sagen, das ist nicht meiner...


----------



## Mircwidu (27. Januar 2020)

Das es nur gesteckt ist hab ich nicht gewusst. Das macht es dann doch recht interessant. Leider habe ich keinen 3D-Drucker und die Online Dienste die ich auf die schnelle gefunden habe sind ja exorbitant teuer.


----------



## m01 (28. Januar 2020)

Offen gestanden hab ich mich gar nicht informiert, was solche Druckdienstleister verlangen - würd ich aber auch nicht empfehlen. 
Mir fehlt lediglich die Zeit, solche Teile selbst zu fertigen und zu vertreiben (da müsste ich dann wohl auch ein Gewerbe anmelden). Aber falls sich jemand findet, der das übernehmen möchte - ich verteil gern Lizenzen. 

Hab noch ein weiteres Bauteil ergänzt: https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4131593


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spümco (29. Januar 2020)

m01 schrieb:


> Offen gestanden hab ich mich gar nicht informiert, was solche Druckdienstleister verlangen - würd ich aber auch nicht empfehlen.
> Mir fehlt lediglich die Zeit, solche Teile selbst zu fertigen und zu vertreiben (da müsste ich dann wohl auch ein Gewerbe anmelden). Aber falls sich jemand findet, der das übernehmen möchte - ich verteil gern Lizenzen.
> 
> Hab noch ein weiteres Bauteil ergänzt: https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4131593



Cool was Du da bastelst, hast Du den Halter schonmal selbst getestet - eventuell Fotos davon?


----------



## m01 (29. Januar 2020)

Jepp, natürlich - trägt an unserem Sport 2 das BMW Kidsbike der Großen. Ich mach morgen mal Fotos davon. Muss aber zugeben, bei den schmalen 1-Sitzern dürfte es zu eng werden. Evtl versuch ich mich noch an einer Halterung für den Vorbau, dann klappts auch mit geraden Lenkern.


----------



## HeneL. (3. Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

hat mal jemand die Packmaße des Chariot nachgemessen und mit denen verglichen, die von Thule angegeben werden?
Interessieren würden mich vor allem Chariot CAB2 und Sport2

Wie lang und hoch ist der zusammengeklappte CAB tatsächlich?
Wie breit sind die Zweisitzer, wenn die Räder entfernt wurden?

Hintergrund ist folgendes Tetris-Problem:
Passen die Thule Zweisitzer in eine Thule Ranger 90 Dachbox?
Passt der CAB2 quer in meinen Kofferraum? (Das werde ich die Tage vor Ort probieren und berichten)


----------



## zirki (8. Februar 2020)

Hallo
Will uns auch einen Chariot von Thule gönnen
Zur Auswahl steht der Cougar um 500 Euro
Der Cx1 um 590
Oder der Lite um ca 510

Hauptsächlich um mit dem Mtb unterwegs zu sein mit 1 Kind,spazieren und Joggen ist damit nicht geplant
Normalerweise ist der CX1 um 590 das beste Angebot,jedoch ist er auch der schwerste
Ich könnte auf die Scheibenbremse verzichten wenn ich wüsste das der Cougar oder Lite eine ähnlich gute belüftung haben wie der Cx1
Ich denke beim Cx kann man die Seitenteile öffnen was bei den anderen nicht geht

In erster Linie gehts mir halt um Leichtigkeit mit guter Belüftung

Danke


----------



## ccpirat (8. Februar 2020)

Wir haben den normalen Cougar.
Heute nach 4 Jahren und 2 Kinder, muss ich sagen, das ich lieber den CX1 genommen hätte.
Sollte anfangs auch nur fürs Rad dienen, aber nach dem ersten Urlaub wurde er Begleiter für alle Lebenslagen.
Ich hätte gern die Bremse am Berg, zieht hier im Mittelgebirge schon sehr und in den Alpen fast unmöglich.
Der Griff ist auch ergonomischer.
Belüftung sehe ich keine Vor/Nachteile.


----------



## spümco (17. Februar 2020)

ccpirat schrieb:


> Wir haben den normalen Cougar.
> Heute nach 4 Jahren und 2 Kinder, muss ich sagen, das ich lieber den CX1 genommen hätte.
> Sollte anfangs auch nur fürs Rad dienen, aber nach dem ersten Urlaub wurde er Begleiter für alle Lebenslagen.
> Ich hätte gern die Bremse am Berg, zieht hier im Mittelgebirge schon sehr und in den Alpen fast unmöglich.
> ...


Dem stimme ich ausnahmslos zu - nimm den CX, wir "ärgern" uns auch damals an der falschen Stelle gespart zu haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxito (17. Februar 2020)

Habe den Chariot Cab sowie einen Singletrailer. Zum ziehen nit Rad ist der Singletrailer haushoch überlegen. Das Fahrgefühl ist natürlicher, es zuckelt nicht an der Hinterachse. Der Hänger kann nicht umfallen und ist auch geländegängiger. Beim Chariot werden die Kids schon bei einfachen Forstwegen durchgeschüttelt.
Als Stadtgefährt mit all dem Stauraum und als Kinderwagen Ersatz ist der Chariot dagegen überlegen. Gerade jetzt im Winter haben wir sen Chariot wegen der geschlossenen Kabine lieber genommen als den Buggy.


----------



## Muckal (22. März 2020)

Ich bin seit kurzem Besitzer eines Qeridoo Kidgoo2 mit Scheibenbremse weil es hier recht hügelig ist. Leider ist der Hebel so schwergängig, dass der von meiner Freundin kaum zu bedienen ist.
Die ersten Dinge, die ich machen werde ist die Züge zu schmieren und die Radien der Züge nochmal zu kontrollieren.
Mein Verdacht liegt allerdings auf diesem Verteiler von einem auf zwei Züge.

Gibt es hier Erfahrungen wie man das Problem lösen kann?


----------



## Slim21 (3. April 2020)

Hallo,
ich habe mir einen nagelneuen Thule Cross 1 zugelegt. Meiner Tochter gefällt´s.
Leider klappert der Anhänger auf gepflasterten Wegen, das nervt und ist für ein 700 € Produkt nicht hinnehmbar.

Ich hab mal versucht die Geräusche aufzunehmen, leider stören die Windgeräusche...dennoch deutlich hörbar > https://photos.app.goo.gl/jqZDjQkB2if5NQ1WA
Ich habe bereits die Fahne abgenommen, die Reflektoren vorne und hinten abgeschraubt, die Tasche hochgeklappt, die Räder vorne zu Hause gelassen sowie die Federung mal auf Min aber auch auf Max gestellt...alles ohne Besserung.
Fahrrad XXL meldet sich seit Tagen nicht und Thule sagt ich soll mich an den Händler wenden...

Hat jemand von euch einen Tipp für mich? So möchte ich den Hänger ungerne behalten und überlege meine Bestellung zu widerrufen.


----------



## Milan0 (3. April 2020)

War wohl etwas spät. Sorry für die Aussage


----------



## Slim21 (3. April 2020)

Ich finde man hört das klappern deutlich und das nervt.


----------



## Mircwidu (3. April 2020)

Hast du die vorderen Reifen dabei? Denke die sind es. Sons gibt es ja nicht viel was klappern kann


----------



## Slim21 (3. April 2020)

die Räder vorne sind schon ab, daran kann es leider auch nicht liegen, hab meinen vorherigen Beitrag Mal eben editiert


----------



## Mircwidu (3. April 2020)

Schau mal wie viel spiel die Deichsel hat im Thule. Nich das die dort klappert. Ansonsten ist ja alles Stoff usw.


----------



## Slim21 (4. April 2020)

Die Deichsel ist es nicht, hab Schaumstoff zwischen geklemmt jedoch klappert es wie bisher. Auch habe ich von der Unterseite einige Schrauben bei den Blattfedern nachgezogen...ohne Erfolg


----------



## crashtest212 (4. April 2020)

ganz doof...is vll der ständer am rad? den sound kenn ich da her, sonst deichsel schrauben nieten fest? hast evtl n 2tes kupplungmaul  im lieferumfang das irgendwo untern sitz gerutscht is und am rahmen klappert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrGrey (10. April 2020)

Hat hier jmd schonmal Probleme mit verdrehender Kupplung an scheibengebremsten Rädern mit Schnellspanner gehabt (schubbert am Rahmen und die Bremse schleift weil auch das Rad verrutscht)? Den Schnellspanner noch fester anknallen geht nicht. Kann der 3D Dropout Adapter u.U. helfen? (https://www.thule.com/de-de/accessories/thule-3d-dropout-adapter---10mm-spacer-_-1688844) oder rutscht die Kupplung dann einfach auf dem Ding rum? (das Teil ist ja leider weder gezahnt noch angeraut)


----------



## crashtest212 (10. April 2020)

selbst mit nem werkzeug schlitze reinprügeln oder anderen spanner von thule kaufen
sonst weber kupplung


----------



## MrGrey (12. April 2020)

Hm. Der Spanner ist schon von Thule. Als der Spross noch leichter war, hatte ich keine Probleme aber jetzt bei 15kg+X+Laufrad schon (an 2 verschiedenen Rädern: Pelago Stavanger mit Trp Spyre Bremse und 160mm Scheibe und Surly Bridge Club mit XT Bremse bei 180mm Scheibe). Kann mir momentan nicht vorstellen wie ein 2er-Chariot per Schnellspanner verdrehsicher montiert werden kann. Am City-Bike mit ner Alfine hält alles dank des Adapter bombenfest. Bei Weber ist das alles konstruktionsbedingt verdrehsicher? (bei mehreren Rädern ist der Umstieg auf Weber ja schon ne Investition)


----------



## m01 (15. April 2020)

Zumindest gäbe es von Weber auch Alternativen für Pletscher oder einfach Hinterbau. Schnellspanner wäre mir auch mit Weber etwas zu leichtbaumäßig...


----------



## crashtest212 (15. April 2020)

b kupplung?


----------



## 007BVK (15. April 2020)

Weber ist Top. Fahre damit schon 5 Jahre ein CX1 und ein Trets durch die Gegend. Erst mit 135mm Schnellspanner, aktuell mit 148mm Boost Steckachse. Wenn bei letzterem ordentlich gekontert wird hält das bombig. Am Anfang wurde die Kupplung mit der Steckachse auch mal locker, aber dann war es zu zaghaft gekontert. Werkzeug muss man sowieso immer zum Radausbau dabei haben. Einmal nachziehen und Ruhe war.


----------



## Timmaay (24. April 2020)

007BVK schrieb:


> Weber ist Top. Fahre damit schon 5 Jahre ein CX1 und ein Trets durch die Gegend. Erst mit 135mm Schnellspanner, aktuell mit 148mm Boost Steckachse. Wenn bei letzterem ordentlich gekontert wird hält das bombig. Am Anfang wurde die Kupplung mit der Steckachse auch mal locker, aber dann war es zu zaghaft gekontert. Werkzeug muss man sowieso immer zum Radausbau dabei haben. Einmal nachziehen und Ruhe war.


Habe an meinem Gravelbike die Steckachse mit der Kupplung, leider löst sich das Teil während der Fahrt (wird locker) so, dass die Kupplung mitschwingt. Tipps?


----------



## 007BVK (25. April 2020)

Achse gefühlvoll bis Wiederstand reinschrauben, dann die Konterung der Schaltwerkseite montieren und die Achse auf der Kupplungsseite gegenhalten.
Dann die Kupplung montieren und natürlich beim festziehen wieder gegenhalten.
Nach den ersten Metern prüfen ob fest  und nach der ersten Tour auch nochmal.


----------



## Iond (11. Mai 2020)

Fredson85 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wir haben jetzt seit etwas über einem halben Jahr den Thule Cross 1. Bisher sind wir sehr zufrieden damit. Gestört hat uns allerdings, dass das Netz ("Fliegengitter") an der Front recht grobmaschig ist. Nach Fahrten über nicht geteerte Wege sah unser Kleiner im Gesicht immer aus "wie Sau"...
> 
> ...



Hallo @Fredson85, ich würde deine Abdeckung gerne nachbauen, 3D-Drucker und Nähmaschine sind vorhanden. Würdest du die STL zum drucken der Clips für die Befestigungsschiene Teilen?

Habe auch den anderen recht kompakten 3D-Druck Spritzschutz von @*m01* bereits gedruckt, aber in unserem Cab2 war unsere kleine nach einer kurzen Runde über Feldwege mit kleinen schwarzen Schmutzkörnern gesprenkelt. Meiner Meinung nach ist das Teil für Fahrten am MTB ohne Schutzbleche leider ungeeignet.

viele Grüße

iond


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m01 (11. Mai 2020)

Iond schrieb:


> Habe auch den anderen recht kompakten 3D-Druck Spritzschutz von @*m01* bereits gedruckt, aber in unserem Cab2 war unsere kleine nach einer kurzen Runde über Feldwege mit kleinen schwarzen Schmutzkörnern gesprenkelt. Meiner Meinung nach ist das Teil für Fahrten am MTB ohne Schutzbleche leider ungeeignet.


Danke für die Rückmeldung!  Offen gestanden ist der Spritzschutz nur deswegen so kompakt geworden, weil er damit gerade noch aufs Druckbett meines Ender 2 passt. 
Kannst Du anhand der Schmutzspuren sehen, wo der Schmutz "vorbeigekommen" ist - also seitlich oder obendrüber? Evtl. muss ich das Ding auch zweiteilig konstruieren, damit es größer druckbar ist.


----------



## Iond (12. Mai 2020)

Hi und danke Dir für das Bereitstellen auf Thingiverse!
Anhand der Schmutzspuren an der Unterseite des Cab2 gehe ich davon aus, dass der Schmutz sowohl seitlich als auch oben an dem Schmutzfänger vorbeifliegt. Wahrscheinlich ist der Spritzschutz nur in Verbindung mit einem sehr langen Schutzblech eine gute Lösung. 
Habe einen Ender3 und könnte das Teil von der Höhe her noch gut 5 cm länger drucken. In der Breite würde ein Stecksystem um insgesamt die 3-fache Breite zu erhalten evtl Sinn machen?

Wobei dann wieder der Einstieg für die Kleinen erschwert wird...


----------



## Fredson85 (14. Mai 2020)

Iond schrieb:


> Hallo @Fredson85, ich würde deine Abdeckung gerne nachbauen, 3D-Drucker und Nähmaschine sind vorhanden. Würdest du die STL zum drucken der Clips für die Befestigungsschiene Teilen?
> 
> Habe auch den anderen recht kompakten 3D-Druck Spritzschutz von @*m01* bereits gedruckt, aber in unserem Cab2 war unsere kleine nach einer kurzen Runde über Feldwege mit kleinen schwarzen Schmutzkörnern gesprenkelt. Meiner Meinung nach ist das Teil für Fahrten am MTB ohne Schutzbleche leider ungeeignet.
> 
> ...



Hallo @Iond,

ich hab die STL-Datei für den Clip angehängt. Ich muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass die damals in einem iterativen Prozess mit einem Drucker entstanden ist, der möglicherweise nicht perfekt kalibriert war. Wir sind mittlerweile auf den Cab2 umgestiegen und mussten die Abdeckung neu bauen und die Clips nochmal drucken. Sie passen auch, allerdings nicht ganz perfekt. 
Noch ein Tipp zur Stabilität: wir haben die Clips  hochkant diagonal gedruckt (also die schräge Kante unten), weil uns das am stabilsten erschien. Bisher halten sie gut. 

VG
Fredson85


----------



## m01 (19. Mai 2020)

Iond schrieb:


> Habe einen Ender3 und könnte das Teil von der Höhe her noch gut 5 cm länger drucken. In der Breite würde ein Stecksystem um insgesamt die 3-fache Breite zu erhalten evtl Sinn machen?
> 
> Wobei dann wieder der Einstieg für die Kleinen erschwert wird...


Stecksystem überleg ich mir auf jeden Fall! In der Breite ist das Limit nicht ganz so knapp (das Teil sollte ja seitwärts gedruckt werden), aber in die Höhe könnte ich zweiteilen.


----------



## Axel321 (7. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
jetzt habe ich mit großem Interesse das ganze Thema hier durchgelesen und hätte zum älteren Chariot CX paar Frage dazu.

Wir haben den Lite 2 umgebaut mit Einstellbarer Blattfederung und das zweite Kind wird demnächst auch im Hänger transportiert. Jetzt haben wir festgestellt das eine Bremse wohl für unsere gegend sehr gut wäre. Die nachzurüstende Bremse soll aber anscheinend nicht so toll sein.

Da ich jetzt auch schon einige Mängel am neuen Thule festgestellt habe, wie defekter Reißverschluss, Buggyräder etc. und diese soweit auch behoben hab, bin ich gerade am überlegen unseren jetzigen Lite 2 gegen das ältere Modell zu tauschen, da dieser wesentlich robuster und qualitativ besser verarbeitet aussieht.
Zum Beispiel sind beim CX  die Buggy-Set Räder wesentlich mehr gummiert und schlucken mehr Vibration. Der Aufnahme Bolzen ist sogar seperad gelagert und dafür dreht sich das Rad auch viel schneller und bekommt weniger Abrieb.
Was mir auch gefällt am CX ist die Bremse mit dem Griff, damit kann dann wohl auch die Bremskraft fein dosiert  und bei bedarf mal ganz schnell auch arretiert werden. Die Abnehmbare Seitenfenster sind auch noch ein Pluspunkt bein CXer.

Ist den der alte Chariot CX den man ja noch ohne weiteres gebraucht oder neu für einen Moderaten Preis bekommt vorzuziehen? da dieser robuster und stabiler aufgebaut ist.
Wie ist denn das Bremsensystem beim CX ist diese soweit ganz gut ?
Das einzige was mir  am CXer nicht so gefällt ist der nicht einstellbare Griff in verschiedenen Höhepunkte und das der durchsichtige Regenschutz bei manchen Besitzer sowas von vergilbt.

Hat jemand von euch zufällig den alten CXer und den neuen Chariot mal gehabt und kann berichten was besser oder schlechter jetzt im Vergleich war und was würdet Ihr empfehlen?
Grüße Axel


----------



## Marco_Thule1987 (29. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin neu in dem Forum und habe gleich eine Frage....

Gerne würde ich meinen Zweisitzer ein paar neue Reifen gönnen.

Mein Einsatzprofil ist vielleicht 60 / 40 Stadt / Wald

Gerne hätte ich die antiplatt Funktionalität des Marathons (bisher sehr gute Erfahrungen auf meinem ebike) und gerne etwas mehr Profil als die Originalen

Ich schwanke zwischen:
-Conti RIDE TOUR (ist das vielleicht der perfekte mix zwischen der antiplatt Fähigkeit des Marathons und des Profils vom Black Jack)
-Schwalbe Black Jack (hier gefällt mir das Profil sehr gut)
-Schwalbe Marathon Plus (den fahre ich schon auf meinem ebike und ich hatte auch nach 8tk keinen Platten)

Könnt Ihr eine Empfehlung bzw Eure Erfahrung mitgeben?

Vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crashtest212 (29. Juni 2020)

Proline Anti-Platt Pannenschutzband
					

Lässt Fremdkörpern keine Chance: der Pannenschutz von Proline Der Anti-Platt Schlauchschutz besteht aus einem hochelastischen und widerstandsfähigen Spezialkunststoff, der jeden Reifenmantel ideal ergänzt. Fremdkörper, die den Mantel durchdringen, we




					www.bike-components.de
				





schon nach bmx reifen (20") geguckt?





						BMX  Reifen & Zubehör von Schwalbe, Maxxis, Kenda, Onza Tires | BIKE24
					

Bike24 - Online Shop für BMX  Reifen & Zubehör, Rennräder, Triathlon, Mountainbike (MTB), Trekking, Zubehör und Radbekleidung




					www.bike24.de
				




den Sicherheitsaspekt reflektorring dann eben durch Speichenclips ersetzen


----------



## m01 (29. Juni 2020)

Schwalbe Super Moto-X? Hab ich montiert. Etwas steifer als der Big Apple und natürlich schwerer, aber mit 1,2-1,5 Bar recht komfortabel und robust. Rollt leicht, wenn man die Fuhre mal beschleunigt hat.


----------



## maxito (29. Juni 2020)

Habe die Big Apple in 2.25, sind so breit, dass der Hänger nicht in Strassenbahnschienen rutschen kann. Profil braucht man nicht, da am Hänger sirekt nicht beschleunigt oder abgebremst wird. Seitlich an Steilhängen, wo der Chariot abrutschen kann, fahre ich auch nie. Profil ist einzig die Optik, falls es besser zu deinem Mtb passen sollte. Rollwiderstand steigt dann halt.


----------



## Marco_Thule1987 (29. Juni 2020)

Vielen dank für die schnellen und vielen Antworten.
@*maxito* : Das mit dem Profil ist ein guter Punkt....Um die Optik geht es mir nicht, die Zugmachine hat ja auch die Marathon Plus (hier müsste ich dann eher für eine sichere Alternative sorgen)
Passt auf meine Felge mit Aufschrift 20x1,75 überhaupt ein 2.25 rauf?

@*m01*: danke für den Tipp

*@crashtest212 : das mit dem Band werde ich machen*


----------



## Marco_Thule1987 (9. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

anbei auch mal was von mir. Um die Sichtbarkeit in der Dämmerung oder am Abend zu erhöhen habe ich meinen Thule CAB 2 über ein Rücklicht mit LEDs in einem Alu Profil mit Milchglas ergänzt.

Leider kann man kein Video hier hochladen, dann würde man das Pulsieren sehen 

Ach ja, sollte jemand eine Idee haben, wie ich den defekten Reißverschluss recht austauschen kann....immer her mit den Infos


----------



## crashtest212 (10. Juli 2020)

Marco_Thule1987 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> anbei auch mal was von mir. Um die Sichtbarkeit in der Dämmerung oder am Abend zu erhöhen habe ich meinen Thule CAB 2 über ein Rücklicht mit LEDs in einem Alu Profil mit Milchglas ergänzt.
> 
> ...


Video auf "deine Seite" bei Videos hochladen.unteres Sandwich Menü rechts oben.. . dann hier verlinken


schön gelöst


----------



## judyclt (4. August 2020)

Ich war lange gut zufrieden mit unserem Thule Chariot Lite2 Anhänger. Aber durch geplante Obsolenz oder Zufall hat sich meine Meinung innerhalb kurzer Zeit geändert, da recht plötzlich folgende Probleme auftraten:

Mäntel sind billigste Chinapellen, abgefahren
Reißverschluss hakelig, klemmt immer öfter
Fliegennetz beginnt einzureißen
Flugrost auf Blattfeder
Netztasche hinten ausgeleiert
Gummi um Griffstange reißt ein
Kupplung knatscht während der Fahrt
Laufräder wackeln immer mehr, bei Thule kostet der LRS 220€, gnädigerweise gibt's 50% Rabatt nach 26 Monaten 

Ich wünsche euch bessere Erfahrungen!


----------



## Jehoover (14. September 2020)

cbert80 schrieb:


> Ich will/muss das Griffgummi am Schiebebügel neu machen. Welches habt ihr da verwendet?


Servus 
Welches Griffgummi hast du letztendlich genommen? Der Hänger ist am Samstag leider gekippt und nun ist das Griffgummi auf der Seite komplett runter ?


----------



## incognito (20. Oktober 2020)

Ich hab auch noch mal ne Frage zum leidigen Thema Bremse. Ich habe unseren Cab2 mit der Bremse nachgerüstet, leider macht er beim Bremsen Geräusche wie ein Güterzug der bremst.
Wenn man unter Leuten ist, bekommt man schon einige böse Blicke, weil es so unangenehmt klingt.
Die Bremswirkung selbst ist voll OK finde ich.

Hat da jemand Erfahrung oder Idee, wie man das weg bekommt / verbessern kann? 

Auf den Sport umsteigen ist keine Option, wenn man mal einen Cab hatte (hatte vorher den Cross), kann man nicht mehr zurück auf so einen Not-Behelfs-Stauraum 
Dann lieber knarzen.


----------



## Mircwidu (21. Oktober 2020)

Hast du bei den Belägen mal die Kanten gebrochen? 
Also einfach mal ausbauen und mir Sandpapier die Kanten ein wenig entfernen. Vielleicht bringt das was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## incognito (21. Oktober 2020)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Hast du bei den Belägen mal die Kanten gebrochen?
> Also einfach mal ausbauen und mir Sandpapier die Kanten ein wenig entfernen. Vielleicht bringt das was



danke, werd ich mal probieren.


----------



## Milan0 (21. Oktober 2020)

Funktioniert beim Auto auch schon so


----------



## aka23 (1. November 2020)

Hi, 
ich besitze einen alten Chariot CX1 (genaues Baujahr mir nicht 100% bekannt. Vermutlich zwischen 2003 und 2005). 
Nun ist das Problem, dass der Kopf von meinem Kurzen (fast 2 Jahre alt), beim schlafen immer nach vorne absagt. 
Kennt ihr das Problem und habt ihr Lösungen gefunden?
Beste Grüße
Helge


----------



## svenj (3. April 2021)

Hallo, Wir haben einen Cross 1und sind bisher zufrieden. Mir ist heute aufgefallen, dass Verstellung der Rückenlehne nur auf der rechten Seite einrastet. Ist das so richtig? 
Grüße Sven


----------



## sendit89 (24. April 2021)

Hi Zusammen, wir haben heute unseren Chariot Sport zum ersten mal genutzt, leider konnte ich die Sicherungsschlaufe nicht am Rad befestigen, da diese viel zu kurz ist um irgendwo an meinem Fully angebracht zu werden. Gibt es da eine Längere oder wie macht ihr das? Zudem habe ich gemerkt, dass trotz des trockenen Wetters der Kleine schon feinen Dreck im Gesicht hatte, das Gitter hilf da wenig. Nutzt ihr da immer die Regenhülle? Danke für die Tipps!


----------



## Fredson85 (26. April 2021)

Mach mal ein Foto vom Hinterbau deines Rads. Ich kann mir das nicht so recht vorstellen, dass die Schlaufe zu kurz sein sollte. 

Zu deiner zweiten Frage: ich mach das so (Link)


----------



## sendit89 (26. April 2021)

Fredson85 schrieb:


> Mach mal ein Foto vom Hinterbau deines Rads. Ich kann mir das nicht so recht vorstellen, dass die Schlaufe zu kurz sein sollte.
> 
> Zu deiner zweiten Frage: ich mach das so (Link)


Hi super danke. Wo hast du denn die Klammern her? Bild mache ich später mal.


----------



## Fredson85 (26. April 2021)

Die Klammern habe ich mit einem 3D-Drucker gedruckt (die STL-Datei hatte ich hier mal gepostet).
Mittlerweile ist eine der Klammern allerdings etwas angebrochen, aber sie hält noch. Also der Weisheit letzter Schluss ist diese Konstruktion nicht.


----------



## incognito (26. April 2021)

Man kann auch den Sonnenschutz einzeln nachkaufen, und dann die Klammern davon verwenden.

Was die Schlaufe angeht, beim meinem XXL Hardtail geht sie gerade so rum, wenn ich das Fahrrad kippe und der Anhänger im richtigen Winkel steht. Ich nehme dann nen extra Karabiner als "Verlängerung". Bei dem Rad von meiner Frau geht es locker rum.  Hängt also schon vom jeweiligen Rad ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zitzenfichte (8. Oktober 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
Weiß jemand von Euch ob es für das Thule Cargo Rack 1 Ersatzteile nachzukaufen gibt.
Geht Speziell um die Halteklammern mit dem das Rack am Kinderanhänger befestigt wird.


----------



## Don_Juan (11. Oktober 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe am Wochenende die Deichsel unseres Thule Cross 1 umgebaut: Statt der Thule-Kupplung ist jetzt eine Weber-Kupplung dran.

Der Umbau war in einer (gemütlichen) dreiviertel Stunde erledigt. Das schwierigste war das Herausfinden der richtigen Länge, denn die originale Deichsel muss gekürzt werden. Laut Anleitung um 8-12 Zentimeter, wobei das Hinterrad nicht mehr als 10 Zentimeter von der Mitte des Anhängers abweichen darf. Gleichzeitig darf die Deichsel nicht zu kurz werden, weil sie sonst in Rechtskurven das Hinterrad berührt. Ich habe erst einmal um acht Zentimeter gekürzt und dann festgestellt, dass noch einiges fehlt. Daher habe ich noch einmal sechs Zentimeter (-> insgesamt 14 Zentimter) abgesägt. 

Für den Umbau benötigt man den "Deichselanschluss für Thule-Anhänger mit Trapezdeichsel" (~ 55 Euro, ich hab meinen gebraucht gefunden), eine Metallsäge und einen 6,5 mm Metallbohrer (vermutlich geht es auch mit einem 7er). Zum Absägen der Deichsel ein Schraubstock hilfreich, denn so kann man genauer sägen. Eine Anleitung ist im Lieferumfang enthalten und auf der Weber-Website erhältlich.

Ob es sich lohnt? Ich finde schon, denn die Thule-Kupplung empfinde ich als sehr fummlig. Den Adapter habe ich gebraucht (unbenutzt) für 35 Euro gefunden, das Werkzeug hatte ich bereits da.

Leider habe ich keine Bilder vom Umbau gemacht, daher nur vom fertigen Produkt.

Beste Grüße
Julian


----------



## Don_Juan (12. Oktober 2021)

Zitzenfichte schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Weiß jemand von Euch ob es für das Thule Cargo Rack 1 Ersatzteile nachzukaufen gibt.
> Geht Speziell um die Halteklammern mit dem das Rack am Kinderanhänger befestigt wird.


Das würde mich auch interessieren. 

Ich würde unseren Cross nämlich gerne um einen "Dachgepäckträger" erweitern, z. B. um eine Picknickmatte oder ähnliches festzuzurren. Dafür würden ja schon ein paar Haken reichen.

Noch edler fände ich es, das Oberteil eines Racktime-Gepäckträgers aufzusetzen (z. B. des Racktime "Foldit"). Dann könnte man Picknickmatten usw. darauf festzurren, aber auch einen Korb einklicken.

Hat da jemand von euch schon etwas Schönes gebastelt?

Beste Grüße
Julian


----------



## kampino (30. Oktober 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich hoffe jemand mit entsprechender Erfahrung kann mir helfen:

Ich bin gestern beim Joggen mit zwei Kindern einen Bordstein mit dem Chariot Sport2 (15 Monate alt) runter und dabei hat sich die Linke Laufrad-achse verbogen und das Kugellager ist raus gefallen. Ich habe zwar die Achse wieder halbwegs gerade biegen können, jedoch bekomme ich durch den vermutlichen Bruch der äußeren Achse das Rad nicht mehr ab.

Wer hat dies schonmal gehabt / gelöst?

Nächste Frage ist dann: wo bekomme ich ein neues Laufrad bzw eine neue Achse her?

Ich muss zugeben dass wir die Karre nicht schonen aber so etwas ist schon arg ärgerlich.

Vor dem Sport 2 hatten wir einen 10 Jahre alten Chariot Cougar (aus Zeiten vor der Thule Übernahme) und selbst die alte Möre hat immer alles mitgemacht.

Vielen Dank!

Grüße, Julian


----------



## incognito (30. Oktober 2021)

kampino schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich hoffe jemand mit entsprechender Erfahrung kann mir helfen:
> 
> Ich bin gestern beim Joggen mit zwei Kindern einen Bordstein mit dem Chariot Sport2 (15 Monate alt) runter und dabei hat sich die Linke Laufrad-achse verbogen und das Kugellager ist raus gefallen. Ich habe zwar die Achse wieder halbwegs gerade biegen können, jedoch bekomme ich durch den vermutlichen Bruch der äußeren Achse das Rad nicht mehr ab.
> ...


Thule hat ja 2 Jahre Garantie und das sieht mir nach einem Fall dafür aus.


----------



## kampino (30. Oktober 2021)

incognito schrieb:


> Thule hat ja 2 Jahre Garantie und das sieht mir nach einem Fall dafür aus.


Ja vielen Dank. Mit Thule werde ich auch heute noch in Kontakt treten. Leider ist der Anhänger solange nicht nutzbar und mit Rad dran lässt sich das Teil auch nur schwer in die Post legen. 
Danke trotzdem!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampino (31. Oktober 2021)

kampino schrieb:


> Ja vielen Dank. Mit Thule werde ich auch heute noch in Kontakt treten. Leider ist der Anhänger solange nicht nutzbar und mit Rad dran lässt sich das Teil auch nur schwer in die Post legen.
> Danke trotzdem!


Hallo, hat ihr einen Tipp, wie ich die blaue Staubschutzkappe ab bekomme, ohne sie direkt zu zerstören? 

Scheint ziemlich fest zu sitzen?

Vielen Dank!
Julian


----------



## Axel321 (31. Oktober 2021)

kampino schrieb:


> Hallo, hat ihr einen Tipp, wie ich die blaue Staubschutzkappe ab bekomme, ohne sie direkt zu zerstören?
> 
> Scheint ziemlich fest zu sitzen?
> 
> ...


Hi,
die Kappen entferne ich immer mit einem dünnen Schlitzschraubendreher und fahre zwischen Kappe und Alustirnfläche rein.


----------



## kampino (31. Oktober 2021)

Axel321 schrieb:


> Hi,
> die Kappen entferne ich immer mit einem dünnen Schlitzschraubendreher und fahre zwischen Kappe und Alustirnfläche rein.


Vielen Dank!


----------



## tjm_ (31. Oktober 2021)

kampino schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich hoffe jemand mit entsprechender Erfahrung kann mir helfen:
> 
> Ich bin gestern beim Joggen mit zwei Kindern einen Bordstein mit dem Chariot Sport2 (15 Monate alt) runter und dabei hat sich die Linke Laufrad-achse verbogen und das Kugellager ist raus gefallen. Ich habe zwar die Achse wieder halbwegs gerade biegen können, jedoch bekomme ich durch den vermutlichen Bruch der äußeren Achse das Rad nicht mehr ab.
> ...


Das sieht so aus, als sei die eigentliche Achse gebrochen, der Stift, der die Verriegelung bedient, jedoch nicht. Du musst jetzt also die halb funktionierende Verriegelung lösen, um die Achse abziehen zu können. Das Grundprinzip davon ist ja ganz einfach: Durch Druck auf die Achse werden die Kugeln am Ende eingefahren und damit die Achse entriegelt, sie kann nun heraus gezogen werden.

Ich würde versuchen, dies irgendwie zu erreichen. An der Achse zu ziehen wird natürlich schwer, aber geht eventuell der Deckel innen ab und kannst du von da aus schieben?

t.


----------



## kampino (1. November 2021)

tjm_ schrieb:


> Das sieht so aus, als sei die eigentliche Achse gebrochen, der Stift, der die Verriegelung bedient, jedoch nicht. Du musst jetzt also die halb funktionierende Verriegelung lösen, um die Achse abziehen zu können. Das Grundprinzip davon ist ja ganz einfach: Durch Druck auf die Achse werden die Kugeln am Ende eingefahren und damit die Achse entriegelt, sie kann nun heraus gezogen werden.
> 
> Ich würde versuchen, dies irgendwie zu erreichen. An der Achse zu ziehen wird natürlich schwer, aber geht eventuell der Deckel innen ab und kannst du von da aus schieben?
> 
> t.


Moin

Vielen Dank für deine Nachricht.

Richtig: Achse an der Sprengring-Nut (Sollbruchstelle???) Gebrochen, Mechanismus im Inneren nur verbogen.

Staubschutz ausgehebelt, die beiden kleinen Muttern gelöst, Feder und Muttern raus (und wiedergefunden!), Dann ging das Rad samt äußerer Achse ab.

Mit viel Emotionen und Kraft ging nix. Dann Karre mit der gebrochenen Achse nach unten, emotionslos aber mit Gefühl am Schließstift gezuckert und die andere Achsenhälfte kam auch raus. War zum Glück kein Rost dran... Sonst hilft vielleicht Kriechöl.

Jetzt brauche ich nur noch eine neue Achse und muss den Krempel wieder zusammen flicken. Mal sehen was Thule sagt.

VG, Julian


----------



## tjm_ (1. November 2021)

kampino schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Vielen Dank für deine Nachricht.
> 
> ...


Freut mich, dass du die Teile nun getrennt bekommen hast! Eine Nut an der Stelle ist tatsächlich eine starke Schwächung, fast schon eine Sollbruchstelle. Eine neue Achse könntest du beim Sanitätshaus deines Vertrauens (ich wünsche dir, dass du noch keins hast!) bekommen, Rollstühle nutzen ganz ähnliche.

t.


----------



## deineLakaien (2. November 2021)

Moin, 
mein Haupthema ist das Aufschaukeln eines 2016er CX2. Ab einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit- mal 23, mal 25km/h in der Ebene oder bei 30 bergab- wird die Karre hinten immer unruhiger.  Das rechte Laufrad hat einen leichten Achter, den ich wegen leichtem Achsspiel nicht wegzentriert bekomme- trotz vorhandenem Zentriboy (Zentrierhilfe) und eigentlich genug Zentrier- und Einspeicherfahrung.
Klar hat der Hänger beim Vorbesitzer viel erlebt, aber irgendwie muss das doch wegzubekommen sein. Also das Aufschaukeln. Trotz zugegebenerweise nicht dem rundesten Tritt.

Hat jemand schonmal einen Dämpfer ausm Modellbau uä. an seinen Chariot montiert?

Nebenkriegsschauplätze: 

Spiel im Multilenker (nicht so wichtig wird quasie nur am Fahrrad benutzt)
Bremse: entweder Schleifen und Bremsen oder nicht Schleifen und nicht Bremsen, trotz penibelster Einstellung (da zurzeit fast nur Fahrradbetrieb auch nicht so wichtig. Mittels Zugspannungsschraube quasie umschaltbar)
Fußbodenverstärkung, bevor die Plane komplett durch ist
Licht


----------



## kampino (2. November 2021)

tjm_ schrieb:


> Freut mich, dass du die Teile nun getrennt bekommen hast! Eine Nut an der Stelle ist tatsächlich eine starke Schwächung, fast schon eine Sollbruchstelle. Eine neue Achse könntest du beim Sanitätshaus deines Vertrauens (ich wünsche dir, dass du noch keins hast!) bekommen, Rollstühle nutzen ganz ähnliche.
> 
> t.


Vielen Dank - Klasse Tip! 
Ich schaue ob ich was passendes finde. 

Julian


----------



## kampino (3. November 2021)

kampino schrieb:


> Vielen Dank - Klasse Tip!
> Ich schaue ob ich was passendes finde.
> 
> Julian


Falls jemand das noch braucht: 

Fahrradanhänger Binninger in Freiburg hat die Dinger für verschiedene Modelljahre auf Lager. Beratung am Telefon ist super und ich habe gleich bestellt. 

Ich habe keine Verbindung zu dem Laden; nett fand ich den Kollegen trotzdem. 

Einen alternativen Shop habe ich nicht gefunden. Bei Alibaba gibt es die Rollstuhlachsen aber wohl nur in Paketen ab 1.000 Stück. Hoffentlich brauche ich nicht so viele...


----------



## danal (17. März 2022)

Guten Tag,
hat jemand erfahrung mit dem nachrüsten der Scheibenbremsen beim cab2? 
Habe überlegt, die Achse und die Laufräder zu tauschen. also von cab2 zu sport2?
Danke schon mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axel321 (17. März 2022)

danal schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> hat jemand erfahrung mit dem nachrüsten der Scheibenbremsen beim cab2?
> Habe überlegt, die Achse und die Laufräder zu tauschen. also von cab2 zu sport2?
> Danke schon mal!


Das geht leider nicht, der CB2 hat ein anderes Achsenmaß wie der Sport2.
Bedeutet du kannst nicht die Sportachse in den Cab einbauen. Die Sportachse lässt sich aber in den Lite und Cross einbauen da diese Hänger vom Grundgerüst alle gleich sind.


----------



## danal (17. März 2022)

Axel321 schrieb:


> Das geht leider nicht, der CB2 hat ein anderes Achsenmaß wie der Sport2.
> Bedeutet du kannst nicht die Sportachse in den Cab einbauen. Die Sportachse lässt sich aber in den Lite und Cross einbauen da diese Hänger vom Grundgerüst alle gleich sind.


Ist die Achse vom Cab2 länger?


----------



## Axel321 (17. März 2022)

danal schrieb:


> Ist die Achse vom Cab2 länger?


Kann mich nicht mehr erinnern was genau der Unterschied war aber es geht definitiv nicht.
Nimm dir einen Rollmeter mit und gehe mal in einen Bikeshop und messe beide Anhänger aus, oder lese dazu meinen Beitrag hier im Forum von damals.

Ich habe letztes Jahr auf Kleinanzeige eine Sportachse neu für 100 Euro geschossen.
Der Verkäufer wollte diese auch in seinem CAB einbauen und Sie passte nicht.

Nur noch als Hinweis dazu, bei der Sportachse kannst du deine jetzigen Laufräder von CAB nicht mehr verwenden.

Grüße Alex


----------



## nicolutz (17. März 2022)

Guten Abend zusammen, zwei Fragen hätte ich an euch:

1. Weiß jemand, wie ich die genau Bezeichnung bzw. Modelljahr meines Chariot Cougar 2 herausfinden kann? Habe den vor ca. 7 Jahren gebraucht gekauft, ist noch ein "nicht Thule" Modell.
2. Kennt jemand dann eine Bezugsquelle für ein Ersatzverdeck, falls es sowas für die alten Modelle überhaupt noch gibt?
Das Regenverdeck ist inzwischen stark vergilbt, da können die Kleinen gar nicht mehr durchschauen

Danke im voraus!


----------



## itchyp (19. März 2022)

Weiß jemand, was man tun kann, wenn ein Rad vom Cab2 eiert? Es wird wahrscheinlich an der Achse liegen denke ich mal.


----------



## tjm_ (30. März 2022)

Bei unserem Lite haben jetzt die Räder Spiel. Genau genommen scheint sich die Verbindung zwischen »Bremskranz« und Nabe gelöst zu haben. Also zwischen Plastikteil und Aluteil. Dummerweise sitzt offenbar das innere Radlager in dem Plastikteil, nicht in der Alunabe (wer konstruiert so etwas?!), und nun wird die eigentliche Nabe nicht mehr ordentlich geführt.

Hat von euch schon jemand die Verbindung der beiden Teile befestigt, repariert oder verstärkt?

t.


----------



## maxito (30. März 2022)

@tjm_ Thule hat leider eine mäßige Verarbeitung, dafür aber einen sehr guten Service und Support. Ich würde empfehlen alles einzuschicken. Bei täglichem Gebrauch gehen nach 1-2 Jahren die ersten Dinge kaputt. Wir hatten unseren auch schon zweimal eingeschickt. Glücklicherweise kann man die Ersatzteile später dann auch noch kaufen.


----------



## Axel321 (30. März 2022)

tjm_ schrieb:


> Bei unserem Lite haben jetzt die Räder Spiel. Genau genommen scheint sich die Verbindung zwischen »Bremskranz« und Nabe gelöst zu haben. Also zwischen Plastikteil und Aluteil. Dummerweise sitzt offenbar das innere Radlager in dem Plastikteil, nicht in der Alunabe (wer konstruiert so etwas?!), und nun wird die eigentliche Nabe nicht mehr ordentlich geführt.
> 
> Hat von euch schon jemand die Verbindung der beiden Teile befestigt, repariert oder verstärkt?
> 
> t.


Ja habe ich schon repariert, knarcksen auch die Räder beim Fahren?

Mach bitte ein Bild oder kurzes Video welche Teile wirklich  beweglich sind, dann denke ich kann ich dir genau sagen wie du dies reparieren kannst.
Falls du noch Garantie hättest würde ich dies  wie von @Maxi00006 vorgeschlagen einfordern.
Grüße Alex


----------



## tjm_ (30. März 2022)

maxito schrieb:


> @tjm_ Thule hat leider eine mäßige Verarbeitung, dafür aber einen sehr guten Service und Support. Ich würde empfehlen alles einzuschicken. Bei täglichem Gebrauch gehen nach 1-2 Jahren die ersten Dinge kaputt. Wir hatten unseren auch schon zweimal eingeschickt. Glücklicherweise kann man die Ersatzteile später dann auch noch kaufen.


Ich fürchte, unser Wagen ist über zwei Jahre alt. Der müsste jetzt eher drei Jahre alt sein. Wir benutzen den nur selten, praktisch nur auf Reisen, weil im Alltag das Lastenrad praktischer ist. Wie sieht's bei Thule mit Kulanz nach längerer Dauer aus?


Axel321 schrieb:


> Ja habe ich schon repariert, knarcksen auch die Räder beim Fahren?
> 
> Mach bitte ein Bild oder kurzes Video welche Teile wirklich  beweglich sind, dann denke ich kann ich dir genau sagen wie du dies reparieren kannst.
> Falls du noch Garantie hättest würde ich dies  wie von @Maxi00006 vorgeschlagen einfordern.
> Grüße Alex


Die Räder haben schon eine Weile bei seitlicher Belastung geknackst. Ich kann schwarzes Plastikteil gegen Alunabe _abknicken_, die verbindet nichts mehr.

t.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axel321 (30. März 2022)

tjm_ schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, unser Wagen ist über zwei Jahre alt. Der müsste jetzt eher drei Jahre alt sein. Wir benutzen den nur selten, praktisch nur auf Reisen, weil im Alltag das Lastenrad praktischer ist. Wie sieht's bei Thule mit Kulanz nach längerer Dauer aus?
> 
> Die Räder haben schon eine Weile bei seitlicher Belastung geknackst. Ich kann schwarzes Plastikteil gegen Alunabe _abknicken_, die verbindet nichts mehr.
> 
> t.


Kann man alles selber beheben, wie gesagt mach ein Bild und ein kurzes Video.
Bist du Handwerklich etwas fit und kannst von Hand mit einer Bohrmaschine bohren?
Wenn nicht dann fahre mit den Räder solange bis es gar nicht mehr geht oder Kauf dir ein Satz neue Räder.
Etwas Spiel wenn Sie in der Achse eingerastet sind ist normal.


----------



## mastrakaranar (19. Mai 2022)

andischlandi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe nun (doch recht rasch) die Antwort vom Thule Kundencenter erhalten: Die Schrauben sind nicht zu lösen, ggf durch Erhitzen, doch dann hätte ich schiss um den Boby. Erwärmen scheint nicht zu rechen. Im Werk wird, wenn der Body getauscht wird, das Querrohr zersägt.
> ~17€ + Versand und MWSt. Freundlicherweise gabs gleich die Bestellnummer dazu....
> So dann, ich werde wohl auf gutes Wetter warten und die Kiste dann so gründlich es eben geht sauber schrubben.
> Vielen Dank Allen hier!


Hallo zusammen,

ich nehme mal einen alten Beitrag wieder auf, weil ich dankbar bin, diesen hier im Forum gefunden zu haben. Mein Problem war: An meinem Chariot Cougar ist eine der Schrauben gebrochen, die die obere Querstange in Position und damit faktisch den Anhänger oben zusammen halten (Bild 1). Selbst die noch intakte Schraube auf der anderen Seite ließ sich mit meinen Mitteln nicht lösen. Und dank des zitierten Beitrags wusste ich nun, dass die Schrauben verklebt sind. Ein Lösen der abgebrochenen Schraube schien damit unmöglich. Und ein Ersatzteilhändler in Freiburg bietet komplette Querstangen an mit dem Hinweis, dass sich die Schrauben nicht lösen lassen.

ABER: Leider scheint es für meinen Zweisitzer Baujahr 2016 keine Querstangen mehr zu geben. Thule selbst bietet nur für neuere Modelle Ersatzteile an. Sekundärhändler bieten nur noch Querstangen für Einsitzer an.

Falls ihr auch dieses Problem habt, folgender Lösungsweg mit minimalem Werkzeugeinsatz (ohne Gewindeschneider etc.):
1) Abgebrochene Schraube mit Metallbohrer, ca. 2,5 mm, mittig vorbohren (Bild 2)
2) Loch mit 5,5 mm Metallbohrer erweitern
3) Mit Nutzung des 6mm Metallbohrer brachen bei mir die Schraubenreste raus (Bild 3). Wenn nicht, in weiteren kleinen Schritten vorwärts kämpfen... es gilt, das Gewinde (8mm) möglichst wenig zu beschädigen. 
4) Das Gewinde ist übrigens bei meinem Baujahr metrisch, d.h. es passen Schrauben aus dem Baumarkt rein. (Irgendwo hatte ich gelesen, dass dies wohl nicht immer der Fall ist, bitte prüfen.)
5) Baumarktschraube mit Loctite versehen und alles wieder zusammenschrauben.
5b) Mein Notfallplan (bei Zerstörung des Gewindes oder einem nicht metrischen Gewinde) wäre gewesen, eine Gewindestange durch die gesamte Querstange zu ziehen und diese beidseitig mit Muttern bzw. Kontermuttern zu versehen. Damit würde man auf den Wegwerf-Klebequatsch verzichten können, aber der Rahmen würde auf dem Gewinde aufliegen und ggf. langfristig Schaden nehmen. Wer selbst Gewinde schneiden kann, schneidet natürlich die Gewinde nur dort, wo er sie braucht...

(Und überhaupt, wie kann man Räder auf Achsen nur mit Klebstoff sichern, statt gescheit zu kontern. Und Industrielager ohne Einstellmöglichkeit zu verwenden, die man alle 5000 km austauschen muss, weil Räder schlackern. Und Lager in Plastehüllen zu stecken. Und Achsen auch in Plastehülsen. Aber über die mangelnde Qualität dieser teuren Anhänger haben sich schon viele andere ausgelassen. Nach ca. 10.000 km hat man gefühlt schon fast alles an dem Teil mal reparieren müssen.)

Keine Gewähr. Aber viel Erfolg.

Marko


----------



## maxito (13. Juni 2022)

Bei uns ist nun eines der Laufräder kollabiert, erst ist eine Speiche gebrochen, dann nach und nach weitere. Jetzt die Frage, passiert das häufiger?
18 Speichen in so einem stylischen Muster ist jetzt konstruktiv recht weit von robusten Laufrädern entfernt. Reißt eine Speiche kollabiert das ganze Rad. Bei meinen MTBs kommt man mit gerissenen Speichen wenigstens sicher nach Hause.
Gibt es eine Alternative, die auch länger als zwei drei Jahre hält? Oder einfach neue Speichen kaufen und neu einspeichen? Möchte nicht wieder irgendwo mit Kindern stranden.


----------



## Milan0 (13. Juni 2022)

Wenn eine Speiche bricht, ist doch klar, dass der Rest dann auch aufgibt. Es ist dann halt nicht mehr die gleichmäßige Belastung!
Ich würde neu einspeichen. Am Besten dann aber alle Speichen ersetzen. Die jetzt noch ganz sind, haben evtl halt auch schon eine Überbelastung und gehen dann als nächstes hops


----------



## maxito (13. Juni 2022)

Bei 32 Speichen geht das schon recht lange gut mit gerissenen Speichen, so schnell wie beim Chariot habe ich noch nie ein Rad kollabieren sehen. Werde alle ersetzen.
Man könnte vielleicht auch klassisch gekreuzt einspeichen. Radial ist bis auf die Ästhetik nicht ganz der Weisheit letzter Schluss.


----------



## SportyBen (4. Dezember 2022)

Bei uns haben sich die Nippel gelöst, leider habe ich das erst gemerkt als es schon sehr viele waren. Ist jetzt notdürftig zentriert, ich rechne aber auch mit baldigen Speichenrissen.
Ist es vielleicht eine Option, die mit neuer Felge neu einspeichen zu lassen? Die Laufräder neu sind ja unverschämt teuer.
Ich habe dabei auch etwas Lagerspiel behoben. Allerdings hat die Achse selbst in der Halterung Spiel. Kann man da etwas machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampino (4. Dezember 2022)

Moin, ich habe ebenso bereits nach einen guten Jahr beide Laufräder ersetzt und nach 3 Monaten (fast ausnahmslos nur joggen, kein Trailerbetrieb) haben wieder einige Speichennippel (links) aufgegeben. 

Zuvor hatten wir einen Cougar (vor Thule's übernahme) und Der war 1000x besser. Hinzu kommt dass ich mich riesig über die leeren und haltlosen Versprechen von bike-discount.de geärgert habe (andere lange Geschichte). Thule und bike discount haben uns u.a. vorgeworfen, zu wenig Luftdruck zu fahren. Ist mir neu, dass ich Mehr stuck brauche als auf dem Reifen als max aufgedruckt ist.  
In Summe: Dank Thule ist die Verarbeitung grottenschlecht.

Dank Thule kann ich nun selber zentrieren. Mein Radshop bekommt die Achse nicht so einfach eingespannt. 

viel Erfolg und schöne Grüsse!


----------

